# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/09/13 And the Slammy goes to....



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*It’s that time of year again: The Slammy Awards are upon us, and the WWE Universe will convene to celebrate the best that the past year brought us in Raw’s annual ceremony. And while Superstars look back and honor the past, the future also looms large in the final Raw before the Champion of Champions Match at WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs. What will happen on the final Monday before the two World Titles are unified under a single Superstar? WWE.com has a few theories.*_














> _*By now, you’ve likely seen the list of Slammy nominees for 2013, and from Brock Lesnar to "Miz-co Inferno," they are quite the eclectic bunch. The Slammys are always cause for celebration, which means several Legends will be returning to pay their respects. But who, exactly, will capture the coveted prizes for Superstar, Diva and Match of the Year? Only you can determine by voting on the WWE App!*_














> _*A brief hiatus has certainly turned one Superstar into a downer of epic proportions. The newly-christened Bad News Barrett has already made a name for himself as WWE’s official bearer of … well, you know, dousing the Raw and SmackDown audiences with some truly disparaging remarks. It’s only a matter of time before the former Intercontinental Champion delivers some bad news to unlucky Superstars in the ring; who will be the first to feel his renewed wrath between the ropes?*_














> _*Looks like Bray Wyatt isn’t so much interested in destroying Daniel Bryan in WWE TLC’s 3-on-1 Handicap Match as he is in absorbing the two-time WWE Champion into his faction of bearded brutes. The suggestion seems like pure lunacy at first, but the “Yes!” man’s anti-authority streak of late certainly has more in common with Wyatt’s creepy, down-with-the-machine railing than the WWE Universe would be likely to admit. Does Wyatt’s invitation have legs to it? Monday may give us a clue as to which way Bryan’s leaning.*_














> _*Divas Champion AJ Lee seems to be coming apart at the seams after several unpleasant weeks at the hands of the “Total Divas” cabal. Sunday at WWE TLC, she’ll face Natalya with her precious title on the line, but this doesn’t seem to be the same confident AJ the WWE Universe has come to know. Can the self-styled “black widow” bounce back and find her killer instinct again in time? Or has the clock finally run out on Miss Lee’s time as champion?*_














> _*Six days after Monday’s Raw, there will no longer be two World Champions. Instead, there will be one unified, undisputed Champion of Champions.The only question that remains is whether it will be John Cena or Randy Orton who hoists the two-pronged prize when the dust settles at WWE TLC. Then again, there’s also the question of how – if at all – The Authority might interfere in the biggest match to unfold under their watch, and, given Orton’s attitude of late, whether they’re still 100 percent behind their serpentine standard-bearer. Who will come out smiling heading into WWE TLC?
> 
> Tune into the Slammy Awards on Raw, Monday at 8/7 CT live on the USA Network!*_


*GENERAL SLAMMY'S DISCUSSION HERE*:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1044321-official-slammy-awards-discussion-thread.html

*VOTE ON THE WWE APP*
:cole3​


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:hhh2


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

:henry1


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:ambrose


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

AJ Lee is great

Daniel Bryan turning heel for the Wyatts? Yeah right

But...since this is in Seattle Washington, usually an electric crowd during the good ol days and HOME STATE to Daniel Bryan himself, it's gonna be very interesting when they announce that Superstar of the Year gimmick with Michaels as the presenter.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

if HBK/Bryan have a confrontation and that match ends up not happening, way to go WWE! And they're also giving away that DB doesn't join the Wyatts.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> if HBK/Bryan have a confrontation and that match ends up not happening, way to go WWE!


I agree if they face off tomorrow night they should definitely have a match at Wrestlemania 30 it would be just Epic. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Brock Lesnar appearing in the preview. Brock Lesnar appearing at Raw tomorrow :mark:


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> Brock Lesnar appearing in the preview. Brock Lesnar appearing at Raw tomorrow :mark:


I hope so! Id So mark out if Brock did Return tomorrow night.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Insert Rhodes' weekly sports entertainment post with Vince smiley.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Srdjan99 said:


> Brock Lesnar appearing in the preview. Brock Lesnar appearing at Raw tomorrow :mark:


He will appear:


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Someone NEEDS to start some sort of game for this forum. Revolving around the amount of times WWE App gets mentioned during the show.

Lines you will hear from Cole on RAW:
"Download the WWE App now in order to vote on the Slammy Awards"
"Join the over 9 million people who've downloaded the WWE App"
"If you haven't downloaded it yet, here's how to download the WWE App"
"If you want your very own Slammy Award, you can go to WWEShop.com right now and get one"
"I'm a 4 time Slammy award winner"


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

why in the fuck was Barrett mentioned in the five point preview of Raw?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

yay slammy time !!! i actually loved the slammy show last year, hope the shield wins at least one... although i know they're rigged really.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> Brock Lesnar appearing in the preview. Brock Lesnar appearing at Raw tomorrow :mark:


Really? I won't hold my breath....


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

As you can see, i've already been handed the slammy for superstar of the year, no no you don't have to congratulate me, it was only inevetable.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

markedfordeath said:


> why in the fuck was Barrett mentioned in the five point preview of Raw?


Cause he's awesome, that's why.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

it doesn't let you vote for Superstar of the Year on WWE.com lol guess that one has already been determined.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

markedfordeath said:


> it doesn't let you vote for Superstar of the Year on WWE.com lol guess that one has already been determined.


Knowing you, I can say I've got some GOOD NEWS regarding that...

:bryan


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh this is going to be good, Daniel Bryan will take away at least 2-3 Slammy's.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Knowing you, I can say I've got some GOOD NEWS regarding that...
> 
> :bryan


How much would you mark if Sandow won Beard of the Year, Sandrone?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I find it laughable that "Let's go Cena/Cena sucks" and "What's Up?" have made the list for crowd participation nominees over the likes of the reactions Ziggler and Cody/Goldust have been getting.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> I find it laughable that "Let's go Cena/Cena sucks" and "What's Up?" have made the list for crowd participation nominees over the likes of the reactions Ziggler and Cody/Goldust have been getting.


I think that category is more of a "most popular type of participation" award than a "loudest pop" award.

Edit: That being said, I think it would've been fair to replace the "What's up" with the "UUuus.. OOOOH" back and forth the Uso's do. They've been getting quite a decent reaction with that, meanwhile "What's up" is more of an afterthought...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Brock's "Paul, say something stupid" better fucking win :mark:

Some of those categories :lmao

Shield better win at least three Slammy's. 

Trips and Steph as most romantic couple obv.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

dxbender said:


> He will appear:


:rock I've taught him well.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/showPage.action?sid=1100903&pageName=partners&pgmode1=a-dolphZiggler

lol, reasons like that are why WWE should have matches with weapons more often lol. The more matches like that you have, the more times you can auction off stuff.

Buy something for like $10 to use as a prop on Raw, then sell it in an auction for much more money lol.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

dxbender said:


> http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/showPage.action?sid=1100903&pageName=partners&pgmode1=a-dolphZiggler
> 
> lol, reasons like that are why WWE should have matches with weapons more often lol. The more matches like that you have, the more times you can auction off stuff.
> 
> Buy something for like $10 to use as a prop on Raw, then sell it in an auction for much more money lol.


That money better go to charity.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This should be called "Weekly Bitching and Moaning Thread", because that's all we do, here.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass :homer :banderas


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm going to regret watching the Slammys live, but hopefully I get some 3MB shenanigans to ease my pain


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Best crowd of the year goes to POST MANIA :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Horny Snowflakes said:


> Best crowd of the year goes to POST MANIA :mark:


Obviously.

The Shield in a 3-way tie for superstar of the year. I know this won't happen, but still...


----------



## shadow455 (Dec 7, 2011)

in b4 triple h wins best match of the year.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Bryan is obviously going to win the Slammy for Superstar Of The Year. After that, I don't know, lol. Heck, I don't really know the nominees for the categories yet. 

I love the Slammys, so I'm looking forward to RAW tomorrow night. We'll also get some more good buildup to TLC this Sunday, and I'm also looking forward to that HBK/Bryan confrontation. I really hope that leads to a match between HBK and Bryan at Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Nikki Bella i have some bad news 80% of this audience would rather take a cyanide pill than watch you wrestle oh and bries prettier thank you badnewsbarrett#.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Don't know why LA and London are nominated, while Philly at MITB is not, for crowd of the year. I'd say the crowd at MITB in Philly is the third best this year, after post 'Mania Raw and 'Mania.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Srdjan99 said:


> Brock Lesnar appearing in the preview. Brock Lesnar appearing at Raw tomorrow :mark:


I noticed that too. Most likely he will come out when Punk/Taker is announced for MOTY and lay down the challenge to Taker. I would expect before this happens CM Punk would have been taken out by The Shield.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> if HBK/Bryan have a confrontation and that match ends up not happening, way to go WWE! And they're also giving away that DB doesn't join the Wyatts.


HBK/Bryan won't happen and it's because HBK chose not to do it, blaming WWE for it is silly. You should know better than think there was ever a shot of that match.



The Absolute said:


> Obviously.
> 
> The Shield in a 3-way tie for superstar of the year. I know this won't happen, but still...


I would have loved to see Shield collectively win Superstar of the Year.


*markedfordeath on suicide watch in case Bryan wins ZERO Slammys. :frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah I was hoping The Shield would have been nominated for Superstar of the Year.

The main image on wwe.com is promoting the Slammy Awards with Brock Lesnar's picture

I predict this will happen tomorrow:

CM Punk will get beat up by The Shield. Later in the night CM Punk and Undertaker will win the Slammy for Match of the Year. Bret Hart will say CM Punk is unable to accept the award.... then Brock Lesnar's music hits. Lesnar sends a message to CM Punk and lays down the challenge to The Undertaker for WM 29. 

If this happens then it will makes sense why WWE didn't put Punk/Lesnar on the list for MOTY.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Yeah I was hoping The Shield would have been nominated for Superstar of the Year.
> 
> The main image on wwe.com is promoting the Slammy Awards with Brock Lesnar's picture
> 
> ...


This would be so good but I highly doubt it!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

shadow455 said:


> in b4 triple h wins best match of the year.


And Bret has to give him the award. :mark:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> And Bret has to give him the award. :mark:


Then he should say to his face, "4/10, now even in my top 1000." :lmao


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> And Bret has to give him the award. :mark:


Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So, a rather pointless Raw then?


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

> - While CM Punk vs. Brock Lesnar isn't nominated for the Match of the Year Slammy Award, a lot of people within WWE believe it was the company's best match of the year. The match wasn't nominated because Punk can't have a better match with Lesnar than Triple H did and Punk vs. The Undertaker had to be listed.




Credit: F4WOnline


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm hoping we get more Michaels/Bryan interaction tonight. Bryan is nominated for an award HBK is presenting, could get interesting.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> This should be called "Weekly Bitching and Moaning Thread", because that's all we do, here.


why just this thread? its the point of the whole site.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Young Constanza said:


> why just this thread? its the point of the whole site.


It's the entire meaning of life, in this state of human evolution. 

To bitch is to live.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Looking forward to a potential HHH/BRET slammy confrontation more than HBK/BRYAN. Even though HHH doesn't deserve to be in the MOTY candidates. His match with Brock was no more than 3 stars. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm quite hyped because of the Slammy's. 

Other things I'm looking forward to:

- Progression of the Punk/Shield/HHH feud and Punk's promo about it beating Ambrose and The Shield getting retribution
- Continuation of how Bray continues to haunt Bryan and his heel turn tease. 
- More of the Brodus heel turn
- AJ actually winning. Jeez. I can't remember the last time she was made to look good in the ring. For once I'd like to see a heel/tweener be booked strong as a wrestler. 
- Randy Orton starting to really go off the deep end (hopefully). There is still a way to salvage him by turning him loose completely. 

Things I'm not looking forward to:

- Another lengthy HHH segment
- Entire Raw being dominated by the Unification (which I'm guessing won't happen because it's a Slammy edition)
- Kofi/Miz/ADR/Sin Cara. I'm not interested in any of them at all. Will probably skip their segments.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Never been a big Slammys guy. I'll probably skip this one.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Expecting Bryan to win Superstar of the Year. Raw is in his hometown tonight and Bryan winning would just fit the occasion perfectly.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Can`t wait for next week


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Expecting Bryan to win Superstar of the Year. Raw is in his hometown tonight and Bryan winning would just fit the occasion perfectly.


Yeah, he's obviously winning it. his hometown + HBK presenting the award. 


WWE ain't *THAT* stupid.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

My first Slammys. I hope I will be sports entertained. :HHH2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Young Constanza said:


> why just this thread? its the point of the whole site.


Not as much as this thread. Every second post here is a complaint. I'm one of the posters who complains the most in this thread.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> Not as much as this thread. Every second post here is a complaint. I'm one of the posters who complains the most in this thread.


This thread is actually extremely therapeutic. A chance to moan, bitch and whine whilst getting a few laughs at the same time. I'm not sure I could watch a whole episode of Raw without it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

And I'm the one that tries not to complain and also the one that this thread somehow gets completely side tracked with random pictures and gifs :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> This thread is actually extremely therapeutic. A chance to moan, bitch and whine whilst getting a few laughs at the same time. I'm not sure I could watch a whole episode of Raw without it.


Pretty much.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It helps make RAW go by fast.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Barrett getting that re-push to prominent positioning in the 5 point preview :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I love the RAW discussion threads.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

T minus 6 hours and 40 minutes until SPORTZ ENTERTAINMENTZ.

:vince5


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

ZPORTZ ENTERTAIN ME VINCENT KENNEDY :vince


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:HHH2:reigns:rko2henry1:cena2vince4:hhh2:dazzler:cena6unk6:vince3:lawler:cena5 :vince2unk3vince5trips:cole3:vince6:vince$rton2:heyman:trips2unk2:cena4:show :hbk2:cena3



*There, I used up all the smilies that would be posted in this thread, anyway.*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> And Bret has to give him the award. :mark:


:lol

Can't be I just realized this could happen. Hoping for HHH vs Lesnar to win now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> My first Slammys. I hope I will be sports entertained. :HHH2







:vince5


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The anticipation mounts for this once a year event. I know, I for one will be looking at the clock every 30 seconds, just counting the seconds until orgasmic bliss.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Cant wait for the funny jokes that Vince thought were funny to appear all over the show tonight.

The only people laughing in the arena at them being the announcers.


----------



## SmarkBusters (Dec 2, 2013)

We been experimenting on y'all with G rated programming. :cena5


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Cant wait for the funny jokes that Vince thought were funny to appear all over the show tonight.
> 
> The only people laughing in the arena at them being the announcers.


*And the crowd goes wild with laughter!* :lawler

*Oh my! *:cole3

*And listen, now! Let's go Sheamus!* :lawler


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

While they waste time with this, we approach yet another PPV with zero buildup. The rumors of PPV being on WWE Network free better be true for their sake because buyrates are only going to go down from here.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I would laugh my ass off if this PPV with an unification match on its card has low buyrates. Bryan fault again probably..


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I will LOL if Rock vs Cena wins match of the year and Big SHow wins superstar of the year


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Pretty sure Punk/Taker wins MOTY


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

WWE writers all day.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Can't wait :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't wait for Eve :mark: please please announce you are coming back to WWE Eve.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> I will LOL if Rock vs Cena wins match of the year and Big SHow wins superstar of the year


:lmao:lmao


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

My predictions for tonight:

Superstar of the year - Bryan
Match of the year - Punk/Taker
Breakout star of the year - The Shield
Double cross of the year - Mark Henry's retirement speech.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

El Torito and El Fandango should do a nonsensical trippy segment together tonight just for those dudes who went to the RAW Live event on Mushrooms the other day.

"I look over at my friend and he is slowly waving his hand in front of his face and at first I think he is doing the Cena thing but then I realize he is also really high." :lmao


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> My predictions for tonight:
> 
> Superstar of the year - Bryan
> Match of the year - Punk/Taker
> ...


Yep, same here.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Hoping for a fun one tonight to distract me from studying


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Superstar of the Year (presenter: Shawn Michaels)
John Cena
Randy Orton
CM Punk
*Daniel Bryan*
Big Show
Brock Lesnar

Diva of the Year (presenter: Eve)
*AJ Lee*
The Bella Twins
The Funkadactyls
Natalya
Kaitlyn
Eva Marie

Double-Cross of the Year (presenters: The Shield)
Triple H costs Daniel Bryan the WWE Championship at SummerSlam
Shawn Michaels Superkicks Daniel Bryan at Hell in a Cell
*Mark Henry's "retirement speech" on Raw*
Paul Heyman costs CM Punk the Money in the Bank Contract at Money in the Bank

Match of the Year (presenter: Bret Hart)
*The Undertaker vs. CM Punk at WrestleMania 29*
The Rock vs. John Cena for the WWE Championship at WrestleMania 29
Cody Rhodes & Goldust (w/Dusty Rhodes) vs. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose) with the Rhodes Brothers' jobs on the line at Battleground
Triple H vs. Brock Lesnar in a Steel Cage Match at Extreme Rules

Insult of the Year (presenter: The Miz)
Stephanie McMahon degrades Big Show on Raw
*AJ Lee disses the "Total Divas" cast on Raw*
Paul Heyman disowns CM Punk
Zeb Colter offends the Universe

"LOL!" Moment of the Year (presenters: The New Age Outlaws)
*The Rock Concert at Raw 20th Anniversary*
Vickie Guerrero is fired as GM of Raw
Titus O'Neil throws up on JBL, Michael Cole and Zeb Colter on SmackDown
The Great Khali and Jinder Mahal try to charm Santino's cobra on SmackDown

Extreme Moment of the Year (presenter: Mick Foley)
The Shield Triple Powerbombs The Undertaker on SmackDown
*Ryback spears John Cena through the LED light board at Extreme Rules*
CM Punk exacts vengeance on Paul Heyman at Hell in a Cell
The Wyatts crush Kane at SummerSlam

Fan Participation of the Year (presenters: The Prime Time Players)
*Fandango-ing*
Yes! Yes! Yes!
Let's go Cena/Cena sucks!
What's Up?



I'd go for them. Hopefully this Raw is a lot better than last week, only managed 2 hours then went to bed, very poor show.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

slammy's might be the gayest thing ever


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Where's the award for "Superstar who's career we fucked the most of the year"? Ziggler would be bringing that baby home.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> El Torito and El Fandango should do a nonsensical trippy segment together tonight just for those dudes who went to the RAW Live event on Mushrooms the other day.
> 
> "I look over at my friend and he is slowly waving his hand in front of his face and at first I think he is doing the Cena thing but then I realize he is also really high." :lmao


Speaking of this, I'm going to be smoking some good weed tonight during the Slammy's RAW. If it's eventful enough, I'll be posting my experiences tonight after the show. Or tomorrow.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Wouldn't surprise me if :cena3 wins SOTY and :HHH2 wins MOTY.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Might give this one a watch online tomorrow. Probably get through the show in 15 mins.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I just saw there's a Hashtag of the year award. Seriously?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Zigberg said:


> Where's the award for "Superstar who's career we fucked the most of the year"? Ziggler would be bringing that baby home.


Nominations including The Miz and Ryback also, one would guesstimate. Going by Miz's run of back to back jobbing matches, and Ryback's PPV record, Ziggler might not even win that one..


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

wwe.com says that Orton and Cena will have a "Championship Ascension" Summit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> I just saw there's a Hashtag of the year award. Seriously?


App of the year

WWE APP
WWE APP
WWE APP
Rocks video game APP
Cenas video gameAPP

WINNER

WWE APP


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Get-The-E-Out said:


> slammy's might be the gayest thing ever


As a Slammy Award winner I am offended by your comment.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Excited for the Slammy Awards tonight!!! Just 2 more hours!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Merry Fitzmas To All said:


> As a Slammy Award winner I am offended by your comment.


Shiver me timbers.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Santa For WHC said:


> Shiver me timbers.


I'm a pretty big deal. I just have to figure out when it's my turn to get the trophy.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Bryan has already won three slammys. Chant of the Year in YES...him and Brie as couple of the year and he'll win Beard of the Year. if he wins Superstar of the Year, that's four, holy shit! it'll be his night.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

markedfordeath said:


> Bryan has already won three slammys. Chant of the Year in YES...him and Brie as couple of the year and he'll win Beard of the Year. if he wins Superstar of the Year, that's four, holy shit! it'll be his night.


You really think Bryan and Brie will win couple of the year?


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

Wait, so why in the hell did WWE announce all the winners already BEFORE the show? How does that make sense. Stupid.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Merry Fitzmas To All said:


> I'm a pretty big deal. I just have to figure out when it's my turn to get the trophy.


Do I get a shout-out in your acceptance speech?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

SaviorBeeRad™;27284401 said:


> You really think Bryan and Brie will win couple of the year?


i think they already have i'm sure i just read that somewhere on another thread... think it was one of the wwe.com slammys though not the tv ones. i'm very surprised though as i thought it would be hhh and steph for sure.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Invertalon said:


> Wait, so why in the hell did WWE announce all the winners already BEFORE the show? How does that make sense. Stupid.


it's just the wwe.com ones they're announcing now, then the rest are for the show later.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Invertalon said:


> Wait, so why in the hell did WWE announce all the winners already BEFORE the show? How does that make sense. Stupid.


Im sure it was just the online ones, the voting for the actual slammys dont start till hte pre show or something like that


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> i think they already have i'm sure i just read that somewhere on here... think it was one of the wwe.com slammys though not the tv ones. i'm very surprised though as i thought it would be hhh and steph for sure.


Wow, you're right.. guess it doesn't matter I just thought that category was for tv so Hunter and Steph couldn't gotten their TV time when they won


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Pre show on the youtube channel and the dot com like it is with PPV's?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cena to win Newcomer of the Year Award


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Watch Cena win beard of the year award.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Darren Young to win Diva of the Year Award.

Joking, of course.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Santa For WHC said:


> Darren Young to win Diva of the Year Award.
> 
> Joking, of course.


That could be Big Show with all the crying he did

He needed a snickers bar well for him a whole box


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

What Time is Raw starting in the UK?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

What category are you guys looking forward to most?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Beaker3391 said:


> What Time is Raw starting in the UK?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

ToddsAutographs said:


> What category are you guys looking forward to most?


Doublecross (because of the Shield hosting), Superstar (because of the fuckery that is JC winning it again) and Diva (because hopefully Eve and AJ magic on stage).


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

RAW starts at 1:00AM in UK/Ireland.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*And remember kids:*

*Raw is Jericho fuckery!*

:vince5:jericho


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Superstar of the Year: John Cena!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

It's 3:18 am here and I feel so sleepy, but I think I can make it to the end.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

For anyone who wants to see the pre-show on the WWE app but he doesn't downloads the stupid app because they are shoving it to our throats every three seconds here is a link to see it online 

http://www.wwe.com/feeds/wweactive/html?platform=Android&version=1.4.0


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a sick feeling Bryan's not winning Superstar of the Year. 
Not to be a Debbie Downer, but we know how WWE rolls :argh:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Let's hope that tonight's Raw doesn't end up like this guy...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

30 minutes until Raw!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lok said:


> 30 minutes until Raw!


Yay....


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> I have a sick feeling Bryan's not winning Superstar of the Year.
> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but we know how WWE rolls :argh:


I believe you. But I'm starting to really not care no more.:lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I believe you. But I'm starting to really not care no more.:lol


Oh god, imagine the rage on this section WHEN Cena gets awarded SOTY :ti


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Since the Slammy's is such an oh-so official award show, I think I should dress up for the occasion.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Oh god, imagine the rage on this section WHEN Cena gets awarded SOTY :ti


Or when HHH/Brock gets MOTY. xD


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Oh god, imagine the rage on this section WHEN Cena gets awarded SOTY :ti


Forum will probably crash for five minutes, lol :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Renee, Cole, & JBL just got an award for Web series on the App. :kanye

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Kris Krinkles said:


> Or when HHH/Brock gets MOTY. xD


Triple H vs Lesnar was actually really good.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

#WeThePeople should of won!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, less than twenty minutes left. Let's just hope it's much better than last week's horrendous show.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I read a few moments ago that Punk v Lesnar has NOT been nominated for MOTY 
:HHH2:HHH2:HHH2


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I mean, it's not a big deal. Slammies are just like Grammies ~ most nominees are generally non-deserving.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well there is Christian


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lok said:


> #WeThePeople should of won!


Wait, is there some kind of pre-show or something tonight?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Wait, is there some kind of pre-show or something tonight?


Yea.....someone mentioned it so I watching it on my Tablet. :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Eduard Khil said:


> I read a few moments ago that Punk v Lesnar has NOT been nominated for MOTY
> :HHH2:HHH2:HHH2


- While CM Punk vs. Brock Lesnar isn't nominated for the Match of the Year Slammy Award, a lot of people within WWE believe it was the company's best match of the year. The match wasn't nominated because Punk can't have a better match with Lesnar than Triple H did and Punk vs. The Undertaker had to be listed.

*Source:* F4Wonline.com

:HHH2


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Legit excited for the Slammy's :mark: :mark:

I expect pure fuckery galore :mark: :mark:

Don't disappoint me WWE!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

"This is awesome moment" -Big Show knocking out HHH :lol Oh boy


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Oh god, imagine the rage on this section WHEN Cena gets awarded SOTY :ti


Got his redemption by getting his _unpredictable_ win over the Rock
Suffered a bad injury but _overcame them odds_ to win the WHC on his return :cena3




:troll


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lok said:


> Yea.....someone mentioned it so I watching it on my Tablet. :lol


Thanks, man. I'm watching it on the App now, lol.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I expect pure fuckery galore :mark: :mark:


WWE never disappoints in that area :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I simply can not go on without my weekly dose of Sports Entertainment.

More plz.

:vince5


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

If I see HBK and Bryan together again it'll be worth it


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

This is awesome slammy to the big show?? Yeah not rigged at all unk2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

There he is. :lol Big Jonny!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh. My. God. They've got Big Johnny out there in a white suit. :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, about twelve minutes left. Should be interesting to see the kind of pop Bryan gets tonight, considering Raw is in his hometown.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

EMBRACE THE FUCKERY!

:vince5 :vince5 :vince5


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

10 minutes till, who knows what we are about to see =/


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

lol wtf they announced the winners already?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

LOL Moment of the Year - 

:heyman as :bearer
That took balls


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Oh god, imagine the rage on this section WHEN Cena gets awarded SOTY :ti


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Big Johnny :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Beard of the year :lol Oh man


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

SANTA MOX said:


> lol wtf they announced the winners already?


Pre-show Awards on the App. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Beard of the Year?

:lmao


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

Punk vs Ambrose today in raw :mark::mark:


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

i hate these fucking awards shows.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mike Knox beard > the nominees


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Looking forward to a potential debut or return. Last two years we've had masked Kane and Big E. so this could be interesting.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Daniel Bryan VS Fandango to kick off Raw. :jay

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

donalder said:


> Punk vs Ambrose today in raw :mark::mark:


Why the fuck are they doing a rematch? Rollins-Punk would be dreamy.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SANTA MOX said:


> lol wtf they announced the winners already?


There's a pre-show on the App, lol.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Fandango vs Bryan could be interesting. Who knows they could have a great match


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Milk and donuts at the ready
Whether I am eating for excitement or out of boredom, we shall see


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Pre-show Awards on the App. [/color]


Thanks for clearing that up. (Y)


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hope everyone's acid, x, and shrooms are about to kick in


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I hope RAW is somewhat entertaining


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eduard Khil said:


> Milk and donuts at the ready
> Whether I am eating for excitement or out of boredom, we shall see


Percocet would probably be more appropriate. (Y)


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Daniel Bryan VS Fandango to kick off Raw. :jay
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not surprised. It was logical for Bryan to open the show considering Raw is in his hometown tonight.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

When I hear of "Slammy" I think of one guy wen


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Daniel Bryan VS Fandango to kick off Raw. :jay
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh no


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Why the fuck are they doing a rematch? Rollins-Punk would be dreamy.




Because Punk shit his pants the first time around so they get to have MOTN again on RAW


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Eduard Khil said:


> When I hear of "Slammy" I think of one guy wen


Haha. Great memories. Standing on the announce table, applauding Bulldog while raising his Slammy into the air.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready for some Eve :yum:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I just ate a steak, so I should be content enough to accept at least an hour of fuckery without complaining.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Less than 1 minute till I'm sports entertained!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The TLC PPV is this Sunday, why did they book the Slammys tonight?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Will be missing part of this fuckery, again.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

T-Minus WWE App mention


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, one minute left!!! :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Waffelz said:


> Why the fuck are they doing a rematch? Rollins-Punk would be dreamy.


Because things that happen on Smackdown don't count.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Needs to cover up that Pepsi logo with a Pepto logo.



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Because Punk shit his pants the first time around so they get to have MOTN again on RAW


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> The TLC PPV is this Sunday, why did they book the Slammys tonight?


NO QUESTIONS :vince


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Here we go!!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Here we go..


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> My body is ready for some Eve :yum:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Let the fuckery begin.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

RAW is starting, you know what that means...

ALL ABOARD THE COMPLAIN TRAIN


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Starring? Really?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Lets get this Slammy Party started


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Cena got first billing, no surprise there.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL at this opening.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"Starring John Cena..." WTF


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

HA The Heavy Weight Champion gets announced before the WWE Champion.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

this is the lamest intro ever. just shows off the lack of star power.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE WE GO!!! :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Dafuq is this?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I doubt this show is starring anyone to be honest.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

They have to say who's starring in this? Like we don't know the superstars?


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

Lol Eve


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

EVE! :mark:


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Foley!?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wtf


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The New Age Outlaws!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Why is HBK here?
Thought he was "retired"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It is nice that the Tag Titles actually matter again. Cody & Goldust actually feel like an important part of the line up when mentioned in that group.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

OH YOU DIDN'T KNOW


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Marking for the Outlaws.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I forgot TLC was sunday


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

New Age Outlaws on this show :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Eve is a ''special _appearance_'' :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Christian getting snubbed for Eve Torres

:vince2


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

The New Age Outlaws!!!!! You Betta Call Somebody!!!!!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I can already tell this will be a throwaway Raw......


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao Jbl's smile is so fake.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

EVE THE GOAT IS BACK :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Only 2 minutes in and Cole has already plugged the App. Wow.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

wow start the show with a bang, show us how to download their app. i hate this fucking company so much.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Crowd already dead, bodes well. Oh fuck they're opening with an app tutorial... WHAT. THE. FUCK?!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

No King at commentary? :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'M NOT DOWNLOADING THE DAMN APP!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

We get a tutorial, again?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

daniel bryan yes yes yes


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Please Cole teach me how to download the fucking app. fpalm


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Why wouldn't WWE just put the voting on WWE.com? Not everyone has a smartphone


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Here we go with the App BS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Good thing they are showing me on how to install the WWE app cause I forgot.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What about Windows Phone users?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> Why is HBK here?
> Thought he was "retired"


Because retired wrestlers are allowed to make appearances.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank god. I forgot how to install shit on my phone today. Needed this tutorial


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Shawn and Bret in the same building :mark:
Of course there will be the usual fuckery :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck the App. 

Hashtag that shit! #FucktheApp or how about just FAPP....oh wait, can't use that.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for teaching me how to use my phone wwe :troll


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

You decide the winner...and then we'll change it :vince2


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

What a great start to Raw! A tutorial on how to download the WWE app..


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh you didn't know? Yo ass better call somebody!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Schrute_Farms said:


> this is the lamest intro ever. just shows off the lack of star power.


AJ Lee got pretty good positioning on that intro


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Download the App guys. You vote counts bama


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's pretty simple.........

......except we're explaining it to you like you're a bunch of blithering idiots.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

No Lawler 

:mark:

He's back later.

:no:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Vacant has a poster!! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Bryan zzzzZzzzZzzzZzzzzz


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Haha Cole will never get tired of telling us how to download the app


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dat poppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Not even 5 minutes in and we're already being told how to download the app.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

DOWNLOAD THE APP ON YOUR "APPLE DEVICE"

Lawd. :lmao


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Can I get the WWE App on my flip phone?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dat pop for Bryan!!! :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

MRS FANDANGOOOOO


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This should actually be a good opening match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

lets see how torelable commentary is without Lawler.
I bet its 100x better.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Damn I've deleted the WWE App from my Apple Device.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Crowd participation award? 

Who came up with these?!?!?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Faaaaaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangoooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Listen to that thunderous roar for Fandango. 

This guy is WHC material.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I... this is 4 minutes in and I'm already wondering what the fuck is making me watch this shit.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fandango's purple shirt :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

WTF is Fandango wearing? :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

FANDANGOAT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Johnny Curtis looking extra rapey tonight.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

How dare this people chants for Bryan? Too punish them they deserve a 40 minute promo from Triple H-Cena-Orton


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I fucking love Johnny Curtis/Fandango.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Instructions were unclear, app installed correctly but penis still stuck in ceiling fan


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Fandango is up for an award. What one?
_Gimmick Fail of the Year_?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

JBL says the same shit every week. Like clockwork. :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

HATE THIS MAN


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

That purple is gorgeous on Summer Rae and Mr. Summer Rae.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> lets see how torelable commentary is without Lawler.
> I bet its 100x better.


Nah, JBL will just up his annoyance factor to compensate.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT GOD LIKE POP FOR BRYAN :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Fandango's purple shirt :mark: :mark: :mark:


It's sparkling :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HBK presenting superstar of the year

DB has to be a lock to win that with HBK presenting.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

GG


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Homestate hero. <3

But Summer Rae tho. bama4


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I had absolutely no idea Eve left.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jobbing time, Fandango


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I found Waldo you guys, he's like, third row at Raw right now


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Oh god, imagine the rage on this section WHEN Cena gets awarded SOTY :ti


Can't be any worse than when he won last year.


You know, on his off-year.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Crowd's only this hot for Bryan. My guess is they're gonna be dead for the rest of the night.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

imagine the boos cena is gonna get if he wins superstar of the year instead of bryan


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

SANTA MOX said:


> Damn I've deleted the WWE App from my Apple Device.


No need to worry! You'll get a tutorial on how to redownload it again soon! :cole3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They should really have more matches like this. DB is an uppercard guy and is working with a colorful lowcard guy. You can give Fandango some time to shine while also giving DB a bit of a showcase before the PPV without giving away anything big.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the commentary is already way more enjoyable without the King.

Can he please stay gone


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

PhilThePain said:


> I found Waldo you guys, he's like, third row at Raw right now


:lmao your so right


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

WHERE'S TERRY?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> Not even 5 minutes in and we're already being told how to download the app.


:cole3


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> HATE THIS MAN


Fucking beaver-toothed mother fucker. :cornette


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Johnny Curtis looking extra rapey tonight.


All that's missing is "Let's Get Weird" somewhere on his tights.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Turbo Man said:


> Lets get this Slammy Party started


This is my face when watching RAW.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bryan with a legend pop


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Fandango is extra sleezey tonight.


I feel like with how much the crowd loves Bryan they should have booked him in a bigger match tonight.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Curtis is looking more crisp than usual tonight. bama


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Bryan's pop was fucking ridiculous.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Over/Under on Fandango leaving?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

It's amazing how much better Fandago's character comes across and all they did was add a silk shirt. It really brings that character to life and makes him come off more like a douchebag.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Foley is here!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SES Daniel Bryan....


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Shawn Michaels' appearance confirms Bryan's gonna get Superstar of the Year.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

This people will fuck the whole show if Bryans doesn't wins the SOTY award..


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Larger than life


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Flying GOAT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Curtis is looking more crisp than usual tonight. bama


Daniel Bryan would make a broom stick look crisp.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks like they're planting the seeds for. HBK v. Bryan.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Crowd's been pretty good so far.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Hinting at Shawn and Daniel :mark:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Nice fandango 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Commentary so much better without the peado.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice power-bomb!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

very clean looking counter there


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

DAMMMMMMMMN THAT POWER BOMB


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Bryan: Hottest thing in Seattle since Kurt Cobain.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Shawn Michaels' appearance confirms Bryan's gonna get Superstar of the Year.


and they are in Bryan's hometown so it makes sense


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That powerbomb was kind of neat, tbh.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The other night I showed a friend of mine the Johnny Curtis chloroform segment from NXT (leave the memories alone) and now she is in love. I'm doing the Lord's work, you guys.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This crowd is great


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JamesK said:


> This people will fuck the whole show if Bryans doesn't wins the SOTY award..


and that is why SOTY won't be given until the end of the night.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I know JBL said "He almost lost in his hometown Michael" 

but I had to double take because it sounded like "He almost lost his hotel Michael!"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"Almost lost in his home town, Maggle!"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ugh, I hate commercials. I wonder when we're going to get another commercial-free Raw. It's been a while.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Crowd going crazy for Bryan


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> It's amazing how much better Fandago's character comes across and all they did was add a silk shirt. It really brings that character to life and makes him come off more like a douchebag.


I really hope they have something for him to do next year. It's like Vince got bored with him. :favre2


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Summer Rae overreacts more than Chris Paul trying to draw a foul.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

A commercial break 8 minutes in sucks.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Sick powerbomb


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Too Much Eggnog said:


> Bryan: Hottest thing in Seattle since Kurt Cobain.


and HHH wants his momentum as dead as Kurt Cobain too


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Summer Rae out there flossing with those vibrant colors.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> Hinting at Shawn and Daniel :mark:


Hinting? :lmao WWE does not know subtlety.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I really want to see Punk/Bryan at Mania, but HBK/Bryan would be fucking godly


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

NikkiSixx said:


> The other night I showed a friend of mine the Johnny Curtis chloroform segment from NXT (leave the memories alone) and now she is in love. I'm doing the Lord's work, you guys.


No you didn't.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Kayfabe-wise Daniel Bryan shoouldn't be getting Superstar of the Year.

He had the title for 30 seconds before he got cashed in on. He held it again for a day due to some referee scandal, and if it's the "powers that be" that make the decisions tonight (The Authority) it would make the most sense if Orton were to win it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Weird how they have DB opening the show. Maybe they want the crowd to forget about him later one, hopefully they chant his name throughout the night especially yduring any Cena and Orton segment. 

Crazy how you go from beating Cena at Summerslam clean to opening Raw against Fandango.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Ugh, I hate commercials. I wonder when we're going to get another commercial-free Raw. It's been a while.


We had one last Sunday.

EDIT: Or the Sunday before. Ah fuck it you know what I mean.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

It does make sense to put Bryan out there first to try to appease the crowd, so maybe they don't shit all over the Authority with hazing chants later on


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

And don't even anyone think that the crowd is so hot for Bryan because he is in his homestate because i will bring a certain face of the company that his hometown boos him...


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Ugh, I hate commercials. I wonder when we're going to get another commercial-free Raw. It's been a while.


Never... Why the hell would they not have commercials? How do they make money...... fpalm


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

DatKidMog said:


> No you didn't.


Um, yes I did?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

NikkiSixx said:


> The other night I showed a friend of mine the Johnny Curtis chloroform segment from NXT (leave the memories alone) and now she is in love. I'm doing the Lord's work, you guys.


God bless you, good sir. Dirty Curty = God-tier gimmick.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'd join the Wyatt Family


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> We had one last Sunday.


:vince2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dat botch though....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Summer Rae overreacts more than Chris Paul trying to draw a foul.


I swear she always shows the wrong emotion for whatever happens too. Completely shit acting :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Woopsie!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

PLEASE CHANT RANDY SAVAGE DURING THE AUTHORITY SEGMENT!! :lol:lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Nice call Michael Cole.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Boooooootch!!! Loll loll


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:ti :ti :ti :ti

Fucking botch.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

FANDANBOTCH


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

small botch, not a big deal.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> We had one last Sunday.
> 
> EDIT: Or the Sunday before. Ah fuck it you know what I mean.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Turbo Man said:


> Weird how they have DB opening the show. Maybe they want the crowd to forget about him later one, hopefully they chant his name throughout the night especially yduring any Cena and Orton segment.
> 
> Crazy how you go from beating Cena at Summerslam clean to opening Raw against Fandango.


The only marquee spots on Raw are the opening and the ending.

DB is in the opening, that is a good thing.

I think the WWE wanted to get the crowd pumped so they put him on first.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Fsndango sold too early?


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Inb4 Bryan's fault


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

leave summer rae alone!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The upside of tonight's Raw is: NO LAWLER AT COMMENTARY.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Fandango looks like he's on the same diet as Damien Sandow and Heath Slater


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I wonder if someone will debut or will return tonight, Kane returned with the mask 2 years ago and Big E debuted last year at the Slammys


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vintage Chris Benoit!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Christ, Summer Rae's cry face :deandre


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bryan's hulking up.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

With the way he hulks up it seems Bryan should be attempting the legdrop.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Obvious win is obvious. Good match though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is batshit crazy for Bryan.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GREAT MATCH.

CROWD IS CRAZY!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

All of you hating on Summer Rae's acting just don't understand. YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND.



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> God bless you, good *ma'am*. Dirty Curty = God-tier gimmick.


Fixed it.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Santa's Little Rat said:


> I wonder if someone will debut or will return tonight, Kane returned with the mask 2 years ago and Big E debuted last year at the Slammys


Bo 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

How does that move not have a name yet? Running Knee?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn Fandango can actually go. He's more than a one trick pony


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

That was the move that beat John Cena!!!!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DE-


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

YEAH YEAH YEAH


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

did Michael Cole just say Daniel Bryan retains?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

It's......jooooooooobdaaaaaaaangooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh shit.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BRAY PROMO


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Fandango sometimes make me feel confused about my sexuality.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> We had one last Sunday.
> 
> EDIT: Or the Sunday before. Ah fuck it you know what I mean.


You're confused, that was Smackdown.

Raw was much better.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Great match from Daniel Bryan.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> Christ, Summer Rae's cry face :deandre


Summer Rae's face in general. :deandre


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BRYAN WINS!!! :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This Husky Family storyline is a lowrent version of Embrace the Hate


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The american dragon daniel bryan will be reborn


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I wonder how much it hurts to have to do the lag drop from the top rope and land on your ass.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Wyatts do nothing for me :draper2


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSIMAS said:


> Fandango sometimes make me feel confused about my sexuality.


The WWE fan shroom guy understands


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Ti...iiii..iiime is on my siiide


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Crowd may be done for the night. Either that or they're going to be super hot from here on out.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Great promo by Wyatt.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I need a book of Bray Wyatt's bedtime stories :banderas


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

DEH!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know how WWE misused Raven horribly? 

Bray Wyatt is a nice way to make up for that.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Kris Krinkles said:


> Summer Rae's face in general. :deandre


you aint lying :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YAWN.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bryan controls this fucking crowd.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

No chants :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

:mark: Nice promo..


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wyatt might be below average in the ring but damn does he sound like a natural on the mic or maybe it's just his gimmick.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Love the Wyatts. The fans are genuinely intrigued by them. Think they would make good faces.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Am I the only one who kind of got a funny feeling in her tummy when Bray Wyatt started talking about pain and tears and shit?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

No and yes chants = gay.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

goddammit bryan, join them


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dammit JBL, fix that bootleg ass bow tie. :StephenA


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

king bookahhhhhhh!!


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Jerry Lawler isn't commentating? I was wondering why the commentary wasn't as bad today


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

JBL has such a shitsmile.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Put some sort of belt on Bryan, look how over he is.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is so over, and they took him out of the main even with Orton and added the big show.

WWFuckery


Oh and UGH, the show was so great with out Lawler.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan is MEGA OVER!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

And the Wyatts would make good faces prolly lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Great crowd so far. Hopefully, it will be like this the rest of the night :clap


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> No and yes chants = gay.


Someone is projecting awfully hard

Got somewhere you want to step out from buddy?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what is search

what is an app

how do i download it


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Booker T :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Da' Bookah' man yall'!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Booker looks so fucking ridiculous with that hair.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

ALL HAIL KING BOOKER!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

They should be playing King Bookah's theme.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can Booker not do his hair like the ass end of a poodle?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

YOU GOTTA LOVE IT!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Booker T has babysitting duty for King tonight


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

im sorry but i just wouldnt bow down to the king, booker t, sure


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Booker rocking the loc updo. Yassss.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> The upside of tonight's Raw is: NO LAWLER AT COMMENTARY.


Here he comes on cue


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

NEW AGE OUTLAWZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Outlaws :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

YO ASS BETTA CALL SOMEBODY!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

GOTTA LOVE BOOKER! :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should fire Lawler for commentary and add the road dogg.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

GOATS


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WTF :|


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

OH YOU DIDN'T KNOW


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

These losers?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

It hurts my heart that they edited the NAO theme.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dumb and Dumber!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Road Dogg comes out "Well thanks Booker, now we can't do it"

EDIT: Haha Dumb and Dumber outfits


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

New Age Outlaws. :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

GOAT Age Outlaws.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Those are some fantastic suits.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Hahaha dumb and dumber outfits


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NAO :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DA OUTLAWS!!! :mark:

And they're in the Dumb and Dumber tuxes!!! :tyson


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ti those suits


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Dumb & Dumber tuxes :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh. My. God. Ripping off Bad Influence. 

:ti


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

TNA Fanboy meltdown in 5.. 4..


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What the hell are they wearing :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I wouldn't complain if Lawler stayed up there tonight.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Will this be the highlight of the show. :lmao what are they wearing


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

oh no TNA is going to sue.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dat _Dumb & Dumber_ realness.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Did the WWE just take a jab at TNA?!

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Bad Influence??


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Dat Bad Influence rib!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Them tuxs' :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Copping shit from TNA, are we?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damn New Age Outlaws keepin it crisp.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow those suits :lol


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

Billy looks like ass, man.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wrastlemondu said:


> JBL has such a shitsmile.


Fake, you think? :russo


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"YOU BETTER CALL SOMEBODY"? Fuck you Vince.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Billy's suit is louder than a motherfucker. Christ.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

and a year later they are back ripping off kaz and daniels


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

OUTLAWS!!!!!!

DEM SUITS!!!!!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey King, have you ever laughed out loud?


Who HASN'T laughed out loud Booker? :renee


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

didnt daniels and kaz just do this recently?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

OUTLAWS!!! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fissiks said:


> oh no TNA is going to sue.


:daniels GIMMICK INFRINGEMENT!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

crowd is hottttttttt


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh you didnt know


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Oh. My. God. Ripping off Bad Influence.
> 
> :ti


*sigh*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ITT: People didnt see Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

This crowd :mark:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Road Dogg is FANTASTIC on the Mic.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Oh you Didn't Know....You better call somebody!" 

That PG Era! Wooot! 

What other DX phrases can they PG-ize? 

Get ready to stick it? 
Bad Butt Billy Gunn?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

New Age Outlaws are copying Bad Influence! :frustrate:flip


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Holy rip off of bad influence.

Still its great to see these two back on screen.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lmao TNA's gonna sue? I think Universal would have to sue TNA first, guys. :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

1 more match


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SUCK IT!!!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

this... this fucking idiotic.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

THE MOTHER FUCKING GOATS RIGHT HERE :mark: :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, this crowd rules


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

LOL amirite?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> Road Dogg is FANTASTIC on the Mic.


Meh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The LOL moment should be when HHH got 5% in that WWE online poll


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

One more Run!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Did they really remove the word ass from that theme? "you better call somebody"? Are we watering down that much?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

That was an LOL moment? Are you FUCKING kidding me?!?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Can we have Raw in Seattle EVERY WEEK?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

NAO never get old, and they're looking better than they have in YEARS


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

trips giggle :ti


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Buckley said:


> ITT: People didnt see Dumb and Dumber


Most of this forum is too young to remember that I'm sure


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I LOVE THESE TWO


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn you, fat fingers and tiny touchscreen!! I just accidentally voted Santino & Khali...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They borrowed those outfits from Christopher Daniels and Kazarian.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This crowd doe!!! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

These moments aren't funny... ...they're just sad.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

your ASS better call somebody

ASS


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

gaz0301 said:


> Did they really remove the word ass from that theme? "you better call somebody"? Are we watering down that much?


yep


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Road Dogg still rocking dat New (Age Outlaw) God Flow. bama

And fuck one more match, bring back the Outlaws to really revitalize the division by giving them a run with the belts so that way the Usos can beat them and finally have the torch passed to them as the faces of the tag division.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"A person's life is ruined! LOL!" - WWE


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Hot crowd, love it.

Also love the New Age Outlaws, those boys are welcome back whenever the hell they like.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I would've voted for the Vickie LOL moment if it meant she was gone for good, not just leaving as Raw GM to become Smackdown GM.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

titus vomiting is funny?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I'm sad the Washrags moment didn't get nominated.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess this highlights how horrid WWE's comedy tends to be.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Rock aint winning :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Snake Charmer, I thought I'd have forgotten about that


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Titus to win the LOL award


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh gee. I have no idea what's going to win this one.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Watching a grown man throwing up doesnt make me want to laugh

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm voting for Titus.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

. . .none of these moments are funny.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Come on, this isn't even fair. :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Rocky :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I never seen dumb and dumber and I still get the reference

Fucking lol tna marks


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why is a lady getting fired funny?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rock wins....but not there to accept. CUNT


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

gaz0301 said:


> Did they really remove the word ass from that theme? "you better call somebody"? Are we watering down that much?


It was Road Dogg's decision.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

NO BIATCH :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

The Rock is amazing haha.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

How is Titus vomiting funny? It's disgusting fpalm


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Couldn't care less about them then, sure as hell couldn't care less now.

Can we just move the show along, please? ....


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

LOL Rock song. Hooker heh


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:rock4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Be a star rock
way to give a LOL moment that goes against your bullying campaign.

just watch that win


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Rock should win. That was the only funny one, the others were just dumb!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I hope The Rock wins


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NO BIATCH :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The Rock better win this.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I voted for The Rock. But I'm a horrible human so its to be expected.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

These are the nominees for Funniest moment of the year? 

Vince McMahon's sense of humor is disturbing.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

That Rock shit was funny as hell!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Shouldn't the LOL Moment Award be funny?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's an easy one.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rock is hilarious

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

none of those moments are really that funny...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

That was pretty good from Rocky


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Punk and AJ on the APP :lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

biatch


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not here for huggy bear and macklepimp!!!! Godfather did it better,


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

That Santino/snake charm clip :no: thankful I never saw that....well until now
So embarrassing and cringeworthy


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Honestly, none of those moments were funny. I guess the Rock's song was kind of chuckle-worthy.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

SANTINO


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

And I said no biatch :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NO BIOTCH YOU LOOK HORRIBLE TONIGHT!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Outlaws = Can't say ass

Shows the Rock saying be-atch, ass and expressing mature themes.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

When is Santiono gonna change his gimmick?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait...they didn't present the award?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

gonna vote for Santino Morales love that snake charmer bit


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Rock marks coming out in full force


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Voted for the GOAT.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Some of the Rock's best work since coming back. Those other moments were fucking cringeworthy.

Some of Punk/Heyman's GOAT work should have been there.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

and the crowd goes MILD


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

This os going to be a long show...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Rocky :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

it's like they created a Raw that is specifically set up for Recaps.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Does the WWE app allow for write-ins? #WASHRAGS


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol moment of the year should have been Khali trying to sell Merch


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Is it me or does Santino look like General Zod?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

So it took 4 guys to announce nominations but NO winner announced

what


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Rock wins....but not there to accept. CUNT


[insert via satellite joke]


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE doing it's best trying to kill off the crowd early with a Santino appearance.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Wait...they didn't present the award?


The fans have to "vote" first.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Voted for the GOAT.


Santino? 


:troll


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL of the year should go to khalie counting his own pin when he faced the real americans for real


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Biggest lol moment for me this year; The debut of Los Matadores. I almost literally rolled on the floor laughing when El Torito showed up.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the rock just accepted his slammy via wwe app


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Voted for the GOAT Titus


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> When is Santiono gonna change his gimmick?


Never. And even if he did, people would not take him seriously because he's been a goof for so long


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

I voted for Santino & Khali fuck it


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Rock wins....but not there to accept. CUNT


Don't worry he will accept via satellite


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Oh. My. God. Ripping off Bad Influence.
> 
> :ti


How does one rip off something that hardly anyone knows exist?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nothing really funny there, if I had to choose probably The Rock.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

When the hell did that Titus moment happen?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Voted for The Rock. Don't even know why, considering there's a 90% chance these awards are rigged.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

That Wii U commercial :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Catsaregreat said:


> gonna vote for Santino *Morales* love that snake charmer bit


:ti


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Oh. My. God. Ripping off Bad Influence.
> 
> :ti


This.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> When the hell did that Titus moment happen?


Thanksgiving Smackdown.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> When the hell did that Titus moment happen?


Thanksgiving Smackdown.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are we ever gonna get Billy Gunn and Dolph Ziggler in a segment together just once when he's there? I mean it just makes so much sense.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Black screen?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

lol at Santino Morales


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

NikkiSixx said:


> "A person's life is ruined! LOL!" - WWE


The Hart Family can attest to that.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If Rock doesnt win im guessing it's gotta be rigged. Kinda hoping he wins to see how the crowd reacts when he doesnt accept it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why are so many WWE commercials creepy as hell in an unintended way?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i rather vote for Santino then Rock


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> When the hell did that Titus moment happen?


Thanksgiving Smackdown.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

WHERE ARE YA ROCKY


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:rock4 THE GREAT ONE WINS


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh no :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Is Chris Jericho going to accept the award for The Rock again?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

And what are the odds Rock no shows.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The Rock to accept the award via satellite.

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so much for Sandow being built back up, they give him a jobber intro.
He better not lose this match.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Those thighs :lenny


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Incoming heat magnet.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> When the hell did that Titus moment happen?


Thanksgiving Smackdown


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The Rock to accept the award via satellite :rock


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank god Titus didn't win.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Awwww so is The Rock Gonna Acceptt Via Satellite


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Damn, Vicky is lookin' good tonight. Cougar!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Envelope = predetermined winner. Vickie be like "Bitch, don't hate me cause I'm beautiful."

And if Sandow doesn't win this match, I lose faith in humanity.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

wtf was that?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> The Rock to accept the award via satellite.


Not even :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay...thanks for coming out Vickie...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*GOAT*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

El Barto said:


> How does one rip off something that hardly anyone knows exist?


You have that mixed up. That's not _how_ you rip it off, it's *why* you do it. After all, who's going to complain? The patrons of Orlando who happened to wander in for free?

:ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oof, Vicki really needs a new face.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DEM THIGHS

Vickie's so fine for her age.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Guess they couldn't convince the Rock to accept the award even by satellite. :troll


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Vicky you Biatch


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

great crowd tonight

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Santino


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

chargebeam said:


> When the hell did that Titus moment happen?


On Smackdown.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Powerwalking lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great, Big E back on commentary.

"Well Sandow is a great opponent and Santino is a great opponent and it's going to be a good match. When me and Dolph played Skip It......"


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

ALL RIGHT! BIG E COMMENTATING!!

Said no one ever. Except me.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn, no Rock. Not even via satellite, lol.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Good lord, not even satellite? 

I thought for a moment there, the Rock would come out and take it from Vicky .. but it just ended and realized I was watching typical RAW.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I will be undefeated again... no sense


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If Sandow loses to Shitino he might as well get the resume updated and start advertising his services on Craisgslist.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Big E should stay away from the mic, he looks nervous as fuck.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> so much for Sandow being built back up, they give him a jobber intro.
> He better not lose this match.


He's not going to lose right before he has to fight Big E for the title.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my ears want to commit suicide. Stop screeching! For the love of God!!! 

And I have some severe questions with the formatting here. What is the point of setting up a match and going to commercial in between the rundown of the nominations and the announcement of the winner? That just seems messy.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lol Seahawks chants


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

"I have been undefeated after winning this title"

How many matches has this guy had since winning it?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Damn, Vicky is lookin' good tonight. Cougar!


from the shins down


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Big E should be reading news somewhere


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Big E SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Big E is ARTICULATE.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

The real winner should have been...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EscFy7mX2Iw


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Too Much Eggnog said:


> ALL RIGHT! BIG E COMMENTATING!!
> 
> Said no one ever. Except me.


He is still better than Lawler


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Big E has the charisma of a stick of butter.

JK I would never compliment Big E


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Big E better get involved somehow.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

El Barto said:


> How does one rip off something that hardly anyone knows exist?


How does something being unpopular negate it being ripped off or plagiarized?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Building feuds with the "guest commentator" is so lazy. Mix it up a bit WWE.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Big E on commentary = no buys


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"My opponent his great, his opponent is great, I respect everyone, should be a good match" - Big E on commentary.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

big e, idk, he doesnt sound very natural to me. he needs many more years


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Big E with that steroid acne*


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Uh oh he kicked the bottom rope shit just got real.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

COBRA!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> Big E should stay away from the mic, he looks nervous as fuck.


Well, he's on TV, he should be.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Dat Big. E commentary. :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Santinos face plant


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> Big E has the charisma of a stick of butter.
> 
> JK I would never compliment Big E


:kobe


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

"call peta, we have a snake on the loose...


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

didn't most of the people here the same ones who wanted the rock to be gone for good?
why bitching now?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

COME ON SANDOW!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its pretty ironic how Santino used to be a bad ass


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

It would help if Big E was taller.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wrastlemondu said:


> Good lord, not even satellite?
> 
> I thought for a moment there, the Rock would come out and take it from Vicky .. but it just ended and realized I was watching typical RAW.


You seriously thought the Rock would appear via satellite for a two second bit?

Be thankful if he acknowledges it via a tweet. He's got shit to do.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ungratefulness said:


> great crowd tonight
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Let's just hope they keep it up through the entire show!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Those are some loose fitting pants.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck, change Big E's music already.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The "Tour Welcome". Could they not come up with a batter name for the man's finisher. 

And I love how they are painting Sandow as the hell when Langston just shoved him off and stole his spotlight after a win. Bully much Big E?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

ouch looks like Santino hit his face hard


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh Big E's theme sounds worse.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The Hart Family can attest to that.


Bret is there tonight to personally attest :lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Too Much Eggnog said:


> ALL RIGHT! BIG E COMMENTATING!!
> 
> Said no one ever. Except me.







And the shield presenting an award...this is retarded.

Edit: WHY DIDN'T THEY COME OUT OF THE CROWD?!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Props to the "needs more wrestling" sign


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Triple H or Henry should win this.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

the_final_task82 said:


> The real winner should have been...


If you want to embed a youtube video, just use the video code, its whatever's after v=.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Shield got dat swag


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti who dresses this guy? He's got those Steve Harvey, 3 sizes too big pants on


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

SHIELD!!! TIME TO BELIEVE, ASSHOLES!!

Look at Dino looking sharp as a knife in that fucking suit!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

SHIELD in suits? :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THE SHIELD IN SUITS :mark:


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Shield present award what!? Dem suits though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Everybody in that Shield thread just climaxed at once.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Boys all suited up


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Suits. 

In suits.

MATCHING SUITS.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Shield lookin good lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

From uncrowned WHC to uncrowned IC Champion and having a pretty unique finisher replaced by a generic hoss finisher. Tragic how Sandow's been relegated to being clownshoes. :kobe7

The Shield be rocking dat suit and tie shit. bama


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

The Shield in suits...my fucking heart can't take this


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol from failing to cash in too feuding for the IC

Sucks for sandow, Big E reminds me of the Rock


----------



## jewels14 (Apr 5, 2011)

MARK Seth Rollins you so fine


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ambrose :reigns :rollins SHIELD ROCKING ALL BLACK SUITS


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

wat


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

There hasn't been enough pure clusterfuckery thus far.


Disappointing.

Edit: MY BOYS IN SUITS! lORDYyyyyyyyyyyyy :banderas


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Woah.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The shield needs to trade in their riot gear for suits


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

THE SHIELD :mark:


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

SHIELD IN SUITS! ROMAN IN A SUIT!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I love how every time they mention the greats that have held the IC Championship, it's never someone who has carried in in the last 10 years.

This Big E/Sandow is cookie cutter booking at it's most extreme. Good Guy vs. Bad Guy. Bad Guy thinks Good Guy doesn't deserve the title. The End.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

These fly mother fuckers right here. Ambrose :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

DAPPER MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

They look weird in suits. :lol


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> Fuck, change Big E's music already.


actually sounded like they already remixed it


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Came here to see this place jizz over the shield in costume! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Shield finally found the way to the entrance ramp backstage


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok, cue fangirls going crazy


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

A million new Shield gifs are about to be created. ONE MILLION.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

We know who they are Cole. :lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Introducing... THE SUITS!*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rollins looks like a hardass.

All black suits rule.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

DAMN THE SHIELD!!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Shield wearing suits is best for business.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The Shield :mark:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Fucking Hell Roman Reigns!!!!!!! <3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dean Ambrose, lol!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*God damn.... reconsidering my dykeness *


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dean looks spiffy as fuck.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Henry SHOULD WIN THIS! that was the best double cross EVER!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Great...

Pointless marking over men in suits.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THE SHIELD!!! :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

'Pre-show awards?'


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The Shield in suits? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Ambrose still looks like a scum bag.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Shield in suits *dies*


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

the shields in suits :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Rocking the suits

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Roman Reigns looks like a member of the mafia..


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

SHARP DRESSED MEN :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The Shield are awesome.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Rolling in that tux with that hair :lol

almost as bad as Truth in a suit


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Reigns gonna kill Ambrose


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

more seed planting with Amborse cutting off Reigns and Reigns giving that WTF look


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol fangirls. Jesus.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

More teasing of the Shield splitting.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Mark Henry *needs *to win this award. That was a Oscar-winning GOAT performance.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

More Shield tension teasers there?


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

Roman with main event lines fuck up


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That Henry acting!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Henry ftw


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

HINTIN DAT FUTURE AMBROSE/REIGNS FEUD


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Shield coming out to present an award, in suits.. RIP in peace Kayfabe.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Henry should win this one


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Seven said:


> Great...
> 
> Pointless marking over men in suits.


U mad?


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Shield further foreshadowing breakup :mark:
Mark Henry's fake retirement promo :mark:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> :ti who dresses this guy? He's got those Steve Harvey, 3 sizes too big pants on


:lmao


Either way, the Shield female fans have to love this.


I also notice how they subtlety cut off Reigns or shut down his idea last Friday night on Smackdown. Building toward a turn for sure.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol HBK isnt a double cross.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mark Henry's fake retirement speech was awesome.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Just...

The Shield right now...

Just...


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Mark Henry's retirement promo was GOAT material, so I'm voting for it.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Henry should win this


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Shawn winning this would be interesting.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

So many panties dropped you'd forget what the floor looked like.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's umm. Kinda. uncomfortable.. how close the Shield talks to each other.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

HENRY BETTER WIN THIS.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

Dean Ambrose reminds me of the joker.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mark Henry deserves to win the award.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A Slammy? Fuck that, Mizark should've been nominated for an Oscar, because DATZ...WHUT HE DEW!!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

This has to go to Henry that was just amazing


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*hyperventilating* shield in suits … I can't…… water…..


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Its gotta be Mark Henry.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

If RATINGS doesn't win this...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The only double cross for Brian was hhh decided to double cross the plans and sell the knee horribly


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Shield in suits :lmao


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Henry should win but I bet HHH will.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SP103 said:


> It's umm. Kinda. uncomfortable.. how close the Shield talks to each other.


14 more fanfics written.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Even though it was a filler feud, that Henry Retirement deserves every award it can get!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I will vote for Triple H.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SP103 said:


> It's umm. Kinda. uncomfortable.. how close the Shield talks to each other.


Uncomfortable for you.

Delightful for the rest of us.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

VRsick said:


> lol HBK isnt a double cross.


Pshtt, of course it was. Obviously with Shawn having something to do with possibly attaching his name to training Bryan, Shawn and Bryan are BFF's.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Heyman doublecross led to one of the worst, most annoying feuds of the year, so its a double cross against the fans who like quality programming


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Seven said:


> Great...
> 
> Pointless marking over men in suits.


Remember your anger when a diva shows up on the screen and everyone's talking about her tits or ass.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH :lol


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

Best Promo of the year. Henry better win.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So of the double crosses nominated happened in the last 4 months and they both cost Bryan the WWE Championship.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH deserves to win this award by far


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So in these double crosses, Daniel Bryan got the brunt of 2 of them. Yup, lol.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Asenath said:


> U mad?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gotta love how Daniel Bryan was screwed over twice 
and is nominated for two awards, yet they still took him out of that feud and instead added the big slow

WWFucker


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I think Henry deserves this. It was the least obvious of the 4. And by least obvious, I mean I bought his promo like a damn fool.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Well done for winning an award for betraying someone :lmao:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kofimania's running mild, bruddah!


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Man all of them are pretty good, Mark Henrys was special though. Triple H's pissed me right off too hard choice.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Henry SHOULD win, but he won't, sadly. Either HBK or HHH will.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:trips He will win it because its Best for Business


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> Remember your anger when a diva shows up on the screen and everyone's talking about her tits or ass.


Tits and ass? Where?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Triple H should win imo. Henry's moment was awesome but Triple H turning heel for the first time in 7 years gets my vote.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SP103 said:


> It's umm. Kinda. uncomfortable.. how close the Shield talks to each other.












That kind of uncomfortable?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Its gonna be close with HHH and Mark Henry.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So it's filler matches all over the shop tonight.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

.... did Kofi just do a gesture of himself sucking cock?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The Triple H double-cross :hogan2 everyone saw that coming, even the blind


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

KOFI GONNA KICK A MOTHEFUCKA!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What the fuck is that fucking song?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

i voted for henry bc all the others we all saw coming.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Gypsy Cabdriver and part-time weed dealer SKILLZ coming down to the ring.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kofi in his best Yoga/Drug Dealing get-up tonight.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Another chapter in the storied feud of Kofi/Miz


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Wtf is Kofi wearing and he is facing the Miz again?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Heyman doublecross led to one of the worst, most annoying feuds of the year, so its a double cross against the fans who like quality programming


Except it led to MOTY in Punk/Brock.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Shield looked great in suits.

voting for Henry because that segment is one of the best ive ever seen. Amazing how we arent even an hour in. Feels like ive been watching Raw for a while. Is that good?


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Is Mad Dogs any good?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, just voted for Henry. Not that it matters, as I seriously doubt these awards are legit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> I think Henry deserves this. It was the least obvious of the 4. And by least obvious, I mean I bought his promo like a damn fool.


"Y'ALL UH BUNCHA PUPPITZ!!!" :henry1


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Remember your anger when a diva shows up on the screen and everyone's talking about her tits or ass.


I wouldn't know.

I change the channel when they show up. :HHH2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Henry should win. GOAT Promo.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Paul Heyman double-crossing Punk is the only one that deserves to win the award. It's the only one that was built up and hit home hard.

That being said, HHH "double-crossing" Bryan is what will win since The Shield is presenting the award.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Henry should win for sure. I fell for that promo pretty bad.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Kofi/Miz. What a Christmas delight. Ugh


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Fuck Miz, gah this is awful!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TeamHeadsh0t said:


> Crowd going crazy for Bryan


Well, it's his hometown. But regardless, what a huge pop he got! :mark:


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

are we really not gonna mention that Ambrose reign cut off? lol. See has been planted!!!


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

henry better win !!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Turbo Man said:


> Shield looked great in suits.
> 
> voting for Henry because that segment is one of the best ive ever seen. Amazing how we arent even an hour in. Feels like ive been watching Raw for a while. Is that good?


its the fuckin ads man. its like wwe calling timeout during the 4th quarter for fucks sake.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

If Henry doesn't win, I will lose faith in humanity.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> Except it led to MOTY in Punk/Brock.


Yeah, but that's sort of like saying the Authority Storyline is good because Bryan/Cena was a great match as well, bottom line, Heyman/Punk was a shit feud, Authority is a shit storyline. Summerslam had good matches, though.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> DEM THIGHS
> 
> Vickie's so fine for her age.


:StephenA2:StephenA2:StephenA2:StephenA2:StephenA2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> "Y'ALL UH BUNCHA PUPPITZ!!!" :henry1


I GOT A LOT LEFT IN DA TANK :henry1


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

How can Michael Cole be so vehemently against all of these double crosses on commentary when the WWE gives you an award for it?!!

What's next? Best bully? Best cheater?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

Henry should win, he worked everyone with that speech


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

2012 ? Lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Well, just voted for Henry. Not that it matters, as I seriously doubt these awards are legit.


They're legit, Chris Jericho once said that they had to rewrite the entire show because the results weren't what they expected.


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Paul Heyman double-crossing Punk is the only one that deserves to win the award. It's the only one that was built up and hit home hard.
> 
> That being said, HHH "double-crossing" Bryan is what will win since The Shield is presenting the award.


You gotta be kidding. Heyman's double cross was the weakest of the four. Also, the CM Punk-Heyman feud was a major letdown. It was great up to Punk-Lesnar, but subsequently it was very weak, especially considering the greatness that both are.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Dat graphic botch saying 2012 Slammy awards!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Miz vs kofi 80000000


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

HBKKKKKKK!!!!


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

2012 slammys?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

:lmao at the WWE treating the Slammy's like a serious event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK AND ROLLINS. OH YES.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

2012 Slammy Awards? The hell? lol


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

hmm...HBK huh?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So of course HBK will win this, and DB will win SOTY

Btw do they have the cards with who won before the fans even vote ha



btw why did that graphic say Slammy 2012?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

NO! Henry should of won that!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Moz vs Joey 36 times in a life time

cant wait for this instant classic!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

What the fuck is the point of voting if they already have the fucking winner in the envelope!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Heel HBK


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Least deserving of the four. Pshhhh..


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Of course. Gotta build that Michaels/Bryan feud. Henry should have won though.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lols. Dean was waiting for Roman to interrupt him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How long was that drumroll? lol. 

And, for storyline purposes, fuck HBK! Fucking rat!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really hope he goes full heel mode here.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Really building HBK/Bryan.. meh


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Big ass 2012 Slammy awards sign to bring the show back from commercial


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuck Michaels and his wonky eye. Mizark deserved that award. :kobe7


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

What the fuck? That wasn't even a double cross.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mark Henry robbed yet again. :jay


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

haha they're definitely teasing an Ambrose/Reigns confrontation and Big E spoiled this award when he was on commentary


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol HbK


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Henry should have won, but we all knew that wasn't gonna happen.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Why aren't the crowd pissed that HBK screwed over their hometown boy?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> If Henry doesn't win, I will lose faith in humanity.


dat double cross


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

The F is Henry...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

2012 Slammys? Fail


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

wtf michaels really


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HBK with dat double-cross.


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

Continuing dissension among the Shield. Not happy. They should remain together for another while.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dean Can't read.
:ambrose2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Has shawn gain weight in his face?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

HEEL SHAWN!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Shawn yet against overshadowing Triple H in his own angle


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Only Shawn could have cut that particular promo.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*GOAT*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


>


:ti Man damn, if I could rep you again. :ti


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That's some lame heel-work, Micheals.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

this is such a clusterfuck..


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Hah, awesome response HBK.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The categories are different every year. Did this award even exist in previous years?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Alo0oy said:


> Why aren't the crowd pissed that HBK screwed over their hometown boy?


'Cause he's HBK, he can get away with anything.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Garett Bishoff>The Miz


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Shawn goes heel, still gets cheered. GOAT


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

This episode is actually pretty fun

I might be the only person that enjoys the Slammy's :lol


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations Shawn. A little reminder for the fans that you were a proud, conniving, double-crossing SoB

You deserve it :clap


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shawn owning a fan :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

He did a great job avoiding the topic. 


So this is what the 300th time they've wrestled each other?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Has shawn gain weight in his face?


Starting a cycle.....making that comeback!!!:woolcock


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao What the fuck was that Miz face? I suddenly feel bad for Maryse every night.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh HBK, still so fucking awesome.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

So the match competitors wait in the ring while the Slammys go on at the entrance? This seems pretty awkward.


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

The Miz vs. Kofi Kingston. No one cares.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

HBK should of ripped their hometown boy woulda got massive heat


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Miz's face before the match started was hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Definitely loving this great, highly competitive rivalry. :cole3


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Someone in the back needs to tell Joey to stop playing blindfolded darts with a color wheel :jay


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

God Bless having Miz v Kofi right now so I can repeatedly re-watch Dean coming out in a suit


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I wonder what Universe Mode cutscene will happen after this match.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol this is so fucked.

'Thanks for voting for me stabbing your hometown hero in the back!'

'Yayyyyyy!'


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

smitty915 said:


> This episode is actually pretty fun
> 
> I might be the only person that enjoys the Slammy's :lol


I'm with you.

My first Slammy's and it's awesome so far .


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So the Heart Attack Grandpa wins the slammy. 

Miz/Kingston..time to go take a huge app.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

did the graphic say '2012 slammy awards'? what


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Time for the slowest developing rivalry on the planet to veer slightly to the right rather than turn an actual corner.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Kofis kicks look really impactful

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> So the match competitors wait in the ring while the Slammys go on at the entrance? This seems pretty awkward.


Yeah I thought that. They must just be standing around whilst the awards are being presented. Talk about being exposed haha.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Shawn is overrated. That was epic? Really? Holy fuck people raise your standards. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Henry clearly should have won, Michaels didn't even double cross Byran :cussin::frustrate:frustratefpalmfpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> Has shawn gain weight in his face?


Nah his eyes are just pushing towards the middle of his face thus pushing the fat cell outwards.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Miz vs Kofi? Oh, dear Lord...what have we done to deserve this? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That acceptance speech shows how much they botched that storyline. Wow.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Voting in WWE is like voting in North Korea


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miz is all like "What? Come on guys! I'll be a face next week!"


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

If you subtract the slammies, Raw has been shit so far.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> So the match competitors wait in the ring while the Slammys go on at the entrance? This seems pretty awkward.


HBK should've kept talking. Not like people are jumping for joy for Miz/Kofi.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm like 95% sure they stole this Kofi/Miz "feud" from WWE video game Universe mode.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Can we get a Kofi heel turn?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Dean Can't read.
> :ambrose2






1:10 :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Michael Clarke Duncan's skinnier clone loving Kofi.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I think I'm going to have that smoke I needed after all that suit porn. BRB when Miz is gone.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

genocide_cutter said:


> Garett Bishoff>The Miz


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Are they any closer to deciding if Miz is actually a heel or not?


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

IS MIZ A FUCKING FACE OR HEEL?


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

The fuck is up with Miz's hair?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Super aggressive Kofi = Awesome. Shame the writers and bookers are just gonna have him be a happy-go-lucky muppet-looking ****** once his program with Miz wraps up. :\


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm mindfucked. Is Miz heel or not?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

How many times is this gonna happen?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

JOEY DA WILDCAT


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Tempest said:


> Henry should win for sure. I fell for that promo pretty bad.


This.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Miz's father just smiled


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at Miz's face.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Way to go Miz... Ahahahahaha


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kofi Kingston out there wrestling in Creflo Dollar's pajamas. :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DAVE AND BUSTER'S CHRISTMAS ARCADE said:


> I wonder what Universe Mode cutscene will happen after this match.


yeah its like universe mode where the rivalry matches happen ever week

and you got your cut scene ha


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Best feud ever..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank God that was over quick...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Someone call Miz's Dad


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Kofi is trying to act like he's tough...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Miz doing a better job acting unconscious than Brooks Orpik.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

EVE!!!!!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

PS. Those tights have to be the result of a lost bet.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Is Miz heel or face? Because it seems WWE can't make up their minds


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

Damn the Miz looks like a reject from a 90's boy band with that curtains hair cut.

Finally that's over. :cheer The Miz is completely un-entertaining. Nice to see some intensity from Kofi though.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

EVE


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ Lee for Diva of the Year


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Eve!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Eve still looks sexy


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

We all know who's going to win Diva of the year........


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*this is the best of 33 between Miz and Koffi right?*


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Eve :mark::mark::mark::mark: still looks sexy


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

LOOK AT EVE. GOAT DIVA OF ALL TIME! :lol:lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Eve :durant3


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

If AJ doesn't win this award, this company can go fuck itself.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

Rener Gracie is a lucky SOB landing Eve


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dat theme :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

people acting like they care about eve..................


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Is Kofi turning into a thug? I could have swore he was just throwing up gang signs.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> IS MIZ A FUCKING FACE OR HEEL?


The correct answer is douche.

And now we go from the Shield fangirls going three fingers deep to the AJ fanboys painting their walls white or raging when AJ doesn't win.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh my god, bitch.

Bbbbiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhh Eve.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Eve's theme is so catchy


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Eva Marie, everyone!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The big show should win diva of the year for all his crying
get tha guy a snickers bar or six pack of snickers


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eve has awful theme music.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

eve!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

YAAAAASSSSS, Eve is back! :moyes1 :durant3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Eve Torres was one of the greatest Diva Champions ever? Seriously Michael? Out of curiosity, where do you rank Candice Michelle & Kelly Kelly?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eve is still looking hot.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello beautiful.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Lol Miz no-selling when Eve comes out


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Damn she looks fine

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Eve's hair looks so much better without those extensions. Seriously, what is it about girls leaving WWE and getting great hair?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Has Kofi won a match in this calender year of 2013? LOL


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Eve :yum: :mark:


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

inb4 bellas win diva of the year. let the rustling begin


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Wait a minute, is Eve Torres retired or something?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

New Age Outlaws and HBK in the first hour,multiple HHH clips attitude is back


Eve...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

EVE!!! Looking beautiful in that red dress :durant3


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Time to get funky!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


>


Its true


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Eve without the weave... 


.... see what I did there?*


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

One choice Eva Marie breakout star so much potential.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

EVA MARIE FOR DIVA OF THE YEAR


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Eva Marie to win for the lulz.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Eva Marie?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Black_Power said:


> Is Kofi turning into a thug? I could have swore he was just throwing up gang signs.


He thinks he is in the Wu Tang Clan but he isn't even in a Tribe Called Quest


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh for fuck sake


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Actually givin' my vote for Natalya, that total diva episode lat noght was so fuckig sad!!! loll


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Eva Marie? LOL.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Eva Marie is nominated? Why?


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

^I lol'd :lmao


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

EVERYONE VOTE EVA QUICK!


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Dat Eva Marie nomination...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Eva Marie, Diva of the Year nominee LOL

Has she even been here for an entire year?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Please let AJ win this fucking award.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AJ to win Diva of the Year


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm trolling the poll, I'll vote for Eva Marie.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

kaitlyn bc tits.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Eve got a bigger reaction in this thread than she did on the show.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If Eva Marie wins somehow :ti


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Boooyaka!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

AJ is the hero Gotham deserves.

Speaking of Mexicans, here comes Rey Rey.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Eva Marie :troll


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AJ MUST win this...


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I want Eva Marie to win just for the LOL'z


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

PLEASE VOTE FOR EVA


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

if Eva wins...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait, WHAT?!?!?! 

How is Eva Marie even in this? I get that they want her to be a major heel and shit, but she hasn't done...ANYTHING!!! Like Zip, nada, nothing! I don't think she's even had a singles match on TV, has she?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Who's dick did Eva Marie suck to get on the ballot?


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

EVA MARIE!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Second time this month that Rey's come out to crickets. :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

did rey just steal some guy's jersey


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

YouWillReturn said:


> ^I lol'd :lmao


:ti


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

8 man tag what matches will be left.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*The Slammy's*:

A fluff award show with some wrestling thrown in between.

:HHH2


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> The big show should win diva of the year for all his crying
> get tha guy a snickers bar or six pack of snickers


I knew the list was not complete :hmm:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Eva should win.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Wait, WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> How is Eva Marie even in this? I get that they want her to be a major heel and shit, but she hasn't done...ANYTHING!!! Like Zip, nada, nothing! I don't think she's even had a singles match on TV, has she?


You are taking WWE too seriously, dog. Just sit back and enjoy the mindrape.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Everyone vote Eva marie to troll and i am loving the aggressive Kofi


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

El Barto said:


> Who's dick did Eva Marie suck to get on the ballot?


:hhh2


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

It's time for "5% Intensity" Rey Mysterio!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Ill vote for JoJo's ass


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

You think this voting is rigged? I mean they have the named of the winner in a envelope. If the voting was live they wouldn't have time to put the name of the winner in a envelope.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

El Barto said:


> Who's dick did Eva Marie suck to get on the ballot?


Not mine


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Rey has only returned for multi-man matches so he only has to wrestle for lika 2 minutes.

Still think it would be better for him to just retire if he is not capable of a one on one match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> If Eva Marie wins somehow :ti


Between the acceptance speech and the AJ fanboys losing their minds it'd be great.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

unDASHING said:


> did rey just steal some guy's jersey


He needs it to cover up his gut


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I swear to God, if the Bellas win. I swear to God...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

El Barto said:


> Who's dick did Eva Marie suck to get on the ballot?


:hhh2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Would be hilarious if Eva Marie won :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

If you wanna vote without downloading the app, it's right here >> http://www.wwe.com/feeds/wweactive


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

YouWillReturn said:


> ^I lol'd :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Eve Torres was one of the greatest Diva Champions ever? Seriously Michael? Out of curiosity, where do you rank Candice Michelle & Kelly Kelly?


Divas Championship =/= Women's Championship, you big smelly willy.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Rey should fuck off to retirement


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm actually enjoying the presenters and presentations more than anything so far. The matches seem to just be meh but i guess that's how they wanted the show. 

I voted Eva :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I see Sin Cara got a promotion.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> You think this voting is rigged? I mean they have the named of the winner in a envelope. If the voting was live they wouldn't have time to put the name of the winner in a envelope.


Or during the commercial break they see the votes, then write the name of the winner on the envelope.

It's a hard concept to grasp, but you'll get the hang of it eventually.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

El Barto said:


> Who's dick did Eva Marie suck to get on the ballot?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> Is Miz heel or face? Because it seems WWE can't make up their minds


He's a "nobody cares". He could come to the ring with a handlebar mustache, wearing all black, and call himself "The Villain" and nobody would give 2 shits.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm actually enjoying the Slammy's,

And I do think the results really are our votes. It help promote the app, and could give us nice moments like shawn who clearly wasn't 'expecting' to really go out there! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

El Barto said:


> Who's dick did Eva Marie suck to get on the ballot?


Stephanie's.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Wait, WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> How is Eva Marie even in this? I get that they want her to be a major heel and shit, but she hasn't done...ANYTHING!!! Like Zip, nada, nothing! I don't think she's even had a singles match on TV, has she?


She gets the biggest reaction out of the entire division, all for the wrong reasons of course, but she still gets the biggest reaction.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Dat lack of interest is what's making me not watch.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Eduard Khil said:


> Rey should fuck off to retirement


yeah it's just sad now a days...call up Kalisto if they need a lucha.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> You think this voting is rigged? I mean they have the named of the winner in a envelope. If the voting was live they wouldn't have time to put the name of the winner in a envelope.


Of course its rigged.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

My app is glitches I've been able to vote for Eva 22 times.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eve


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Rey coming out to crickets, lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I wish the Slammys was a separate show like years ago. A banquet event. Shit was fun.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> She gets the biggest reaction out of the entire division, all for the wrong reasons of course, but she still gets the biggest reaction.


No she doesn't, Mr Troll. Your favourites Girlfriend does.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> If you wanna vote without downloading the app, it's right here >> http://www.wwe.com/feeds/wweactive


We all know its rigged


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Holy shit :mark: dat main event


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Championship Ascension?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> Is Miz heel or face? Because it seems WWE can't make up their minds


He's a "nobody cares". He could come to the ring with a handlebar mustache, wearing all black, with a foreclosure notice on Donnybrook Farm and call himself "The Villain" and nobody would give 2 shits.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

WTF is an "ascension ceremony"?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ascension to debut tonight???????


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Real Americans!!! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Um...TLC isn't going to be in that same venue, right? So wouldn't it make sense to do the ascension ceremony on the preshow of TLC?


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

SOTY with a jobber entrance!


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Wasn't there reports of everyone basically hating those segments where everyone stands around doing nothing?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

FUCK NO!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eve talks like a Stepford Wife.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

:troll


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Eve :yum:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

So wait.....we're getting a segment where they are raising the belts into the air? Creative had too much eggnog.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

The Bellas?! Rigged much?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao LET THE RAGING BEGIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg. Best two teams in the WWE on one side!? Rybaxel and Real Americans! 

Lol, Bellla Twins. What a fucking joke.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

these boos for the bella fuuuck


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bella's win the Diva of the Year award :no:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Get shit on AJ marks. ahahahaha


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WTF BELLA TWINS


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Bellas >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>AJ


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Mister Claus said:


> :hhh2


and

:vince5

and possibly

:cena2

and maybe

rton2


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Welp, they're rigged

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWFuckery proving its rigged. Everyone voted for AJ.

Lets see if AJ comes out.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh man do you hear those boos :lmao


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:kobe9


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Completely scripted, there you go. Your votes mean nothing.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The Bellas? Are they high?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Le fuck!!!!!! Who the hell voted Bellas!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:mark: amazing. The upset of the Century


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

both of them... Nikki was barely even active this year.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

them bitches got nothing on AJ Lee


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BELLLASSSSSSSSSSSSS!

AJ FANBOYS RAGEEEEEEEEEEE :lol:lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:ti Weep bitches. Weep. :ti


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RIGGED!


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

BULLSHIT, AJ LEE WON THAT AND WWE KNOWS IT


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

BITCHING STARTS IN 3...2...1...


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bella twins? LOL, so rigged.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti the incoming meltdown


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Listen to all the boos. You know AJ was one they wanted to win


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

O MY GOD


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The bella twins? Rigged like a motherfucker! And hear them boos :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

awful


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Seattle's not digging the Bella twats. :lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't wait for the threads made by AJ Lee marks. :lmao :lmao


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I call bullshit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Booing I hear? :lol


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

BS


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ohmygod the boos. :lmao


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

omg aj marks are gonna flip


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Fuck wwe plugging their shitty show

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The heavy boos and rightly so. Now who has been sucking who? :cena5


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

oh my god like oh my god

stfu.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

make sense that the bellas wins. I mean, when I think about divas, i think of the bellas and aj.

yep, that reality show worked.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Who's dicks did they have to suck to...oh wait.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Bella twins wtf....dat Total Divals push...


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Christmas Chrome said:


> Stephanie's.


Stephanie doesn't have one! The white boy in management seen in Total Divas does. Oh I feel like making love to Stacy after seeing that sig!


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Bigger upset than Ohio State losing.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Who the FUCK voted for the Bella twins?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bellas getting booed :lmao


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

WOW LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fucked up.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

what a horrible waste of time. this slammy shit needs to end.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nikki Bella going to veg out on a BIG MAC after this.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Were the Bella's listening to Frank Zappa's "Valley Girl" when preparing their speech?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

I call bullshit


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow they got them off stage FAST


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Worst award speech ever.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

championship accession tonight? lol the Miz and Kahli being part of the event.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And WAIT A MINUTE!!! How can two people count as one nomination?!?!?! Shouldn't they be nominated separately?!?! 

Just because they are twins, doesn't mean they aren't different people. That's bullshit! 

And lol, the fans are booing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao best win EVER :lmao *


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Are they even in Seattle?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Okay, I was wrong. This shit is rigged.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Notice how the crowd booed the Bellas. Did anybody else notice that? I did.

Also, RyBaxel is a really shitty name.


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

:gun: Bella Twins! "Thank you for all your love." All they got were boo's haha.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rybaxle..........?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I see the Bella Twins are using their stroke.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Lmao, WWE playing their music to tell them to hurry their shit up aha


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

AJFags detected.

Bloodtype: Buttdevasated


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

How the fuck did the Bellas beat Eva Marie?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They couldn't even act like they didn't know it was fixed... your Slammy's folks! Completely fixed.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL The Bellas?
1 of them hasn't even been in action for half of the calender year


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Bellas just don't have the personalities to be faces. Good they kept it short.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao The fucking Bellas. Who voted for those bitches.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Well that shows its rigged for me lol, Cena to win Superstar of the year...calling it now even if everyone knows its Daniel Bryan


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Not shitting anymore, I think the Bella Twins may be the worst mic workers of all time. ALL TIME.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rybaxel :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, you think the crowd would be kinder to the Bellas, considering their connection to Bryan


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

As annoying as AJ's hardcores may be there is not a chance in hell she didn't have a good 80% of that vote.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

RybAxel what a shitty team name


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

More Total Divas promotion, of course.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"Rybaxel"

WHAT A DUMBASS NAME.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Had to play the music to cover up the boos lmao


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i saw a lot of cena and bryan fans saying they will vote for the bella twins


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> They couldn't even act like they didn't know it was fixed... your Slammy's folks! Completely fixed.


Plus they played off like they were begin cheered LOL


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

people online only like that total divas show


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

People getting this mad at a wrestling award show.

LOL


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bella Twins.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

well that's bullshit. I struggle to believe that all those app folk actually voted that way. These are the same people that didn't let Henry's promo win though, so I can't take them too seriously.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWFuckery proving its rigged. Everyone voted for AJ.
> 
> Lets see if AJ comes out.


I voted for the Bellas. :draper2


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Bella winning


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Do they sell Rybaxel over the counter?


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Bellas winning was awesome. You can tell they didn't know quite how to react and had to heel it up because of the boos. :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Notice how the crowd booed the Bellas. Did anybody else notice that? I did.
> 
> Also, RyBaxel is a really shitty name.


But they combined their names! That's how you know they're a good team!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Let's just wait for the SOTY :cena


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Was expecting them to win since they were hinting at a turn of one of the twins. All we got was proof as to why the Bella's should never be given a mic instead.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Holy fuck this is a terrible RAW.. and these trash awards are just as political as WWE's booking, aka nobody who deserves it actually wins.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Surprised AJ didn't win... However I'm guessing lots of Total Divas fans must have the app to vote, guessing some of the people booing or complaining didn't vote? Doubt it's rigged, Bellas did seem shocked!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they just came back from a break and 2 mins later than have another


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1049977-so-bellas-divas-year.html

It has begun.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

OF COURSE IT'S RIGGED THEY HAVE THE ENVELOPES PRINTED BEFORE THE VOTING IS EVEN DONE.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL, u guys,

OBVIOUSLY it was gonna be the Bellas, they get about 15 times more weekly exposure than AJ. 

televised exposure.

Like it or not, total diva worked. 

Hell, my girlfriend and her friends knows the diva in TOTAL DIVA, and don't know shit about AJ. why? that show on E's.

Face it nerds. it's the truth.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This company just became troll gods.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> I can't wait for the threads made by AJ Lee marks. :lmao :lmao


It was a clearly rigged result. It's a meaningless Slammy, so it doesn't matter, but that the WWE thought they could do that and people would go along with it is amusing.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Fissiks said:


> championship accession tonight? lol the *Ziggler *and Kahli being part of the event.


Fixed.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Rybackxel?

WTF


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Eduard Khil said:


> RybAxel what a shitty team name





-UNDEAD- said:


> *"Rybaxel"
> 
> WHAT A DUMBASS NAME.*


A shitty name is mute when your team consists of handsome, strong, masterfully skilled technicians who are bound for world title runs. :draper2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Laserblast said:


> Bellas winning was awesome. You can tell they didn't know quite how to react and had to heel it up because of the boos. :lol


They stepped into that Big Show/Orton deadzone where the live crowd wants something completely different


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Is WWE Creative asking us to 'ship Rybaxel?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Too many fucking commercials.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Rybaxel sounds like a dinosaur specie that was extincted before dinosaurs were extincted.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

General Aladeen said:


> Not shitting anymore, I think the Bella Twins may be the worst mic workers of all time. ALL TIME.


I agree and it makes me wonder what DB or Cena see in them besides the appeal of fucking twins. They're both annoying no talent bimbos.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Welp, I made it through an hour of this..


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

ggd said:


> Surprised AJ didn't win... However I'm guessing lots of Total Divas fans must have the app to vote, guessing some of the people booing or complaining didn't vote? Doubt it's rigged, Bellas did seem shocked!


younger Cena and Bryan fans would probably vote for them as well


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

General Aladeen said:


> Not shitting anymore, I think the Bella Twins may be the worst mic workers of all time. ALL TIME.


with Eva Marie around alive?

:kobe9


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> Holy fuck this is a terrible RAW.. and these trash awards are just as political as WWE's booking, aka nobody who deserves it actually wins.


Yeah, it's rigged! As far as Khali is concerned, I call dogshit!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Lmao, WWE playing their music to tell them to hurry their shit up aha


:lmao Least subtle "Get your asses off stage NOW" Theme Music drop ever on the Bellas. Yeah, thanks for the "love" Seattle! :lmao

:lawler Are they chanting "Let's go Sheamus?!" :lawler


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

For dicks sakes, they are dating JOHN FUCKIN CENA, And DANIEL HOLY GOD BRIAN!!!

They're clearly well more known to general public than AJ.

face it guys!

STILL, not rigged.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Booooo, aj and her nice rack should of won!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Already two threads the Bellas winning. One wants to sue the WWE for rigging polls :ti


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It'll be interesting to see how the crowd reacts when AJ appears.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> with Eva Marie around alive?
> 
> :kobe9


Don't forget :axel


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Catsaregreat said:


> gonna vote for Santino *Morales* love that snake charmer bit


Morales? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TOM MADISON said:


> For dicks sakes, they are dating JOHN FUCKIN CENA, And DANIEL HOLY GOD BRIAN!!!
> 
> They're clearly well more known to general public than AJ.
> 
> ...


yeah its not rigged yet they walk out with the winner envelope in their hands before the voting even starts.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> Already two threads the Bellas winning. One wants to sue the WWE for rigging polls :ti


Let me guess. Ungratefulness? :lmao :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Goldust is the shit.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

RybAxel lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

WWE knows not to hold things like this in NY, Bellas would have got a stronger boo that's for sure.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Is WWE Creative asking us to 'ship Rybaxel?


I won't lie, I'm unexpectedly totally shipping for Rybaxel. I think it could be extremely amusing if they find the right report.:cheer


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Henry not winning with honestly the promo of the year...AJ not winning even though she is the only diva worth mentioning right now...and the rock wins only because the other two were not even funny, they were awkward and stupid...

Its wrestling I know, but dont tell us the votes aint fixed when they are


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

There are two thread about The Bellas winning and it hasn't even been five minutes :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

itsmadness said:


>


:lmao Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember when they tried to convince us that Axel was a main eventer in the making? 

Yeah, that was cute.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"That is a horrible name!"

JBL speaks the truth.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

JBL speaking the truth


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Go figure. *Wrestling* awards being rigged. Huh. Ya' don't say!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> Already two threads the Bellas winning. One wants to sue the WWE for rigging polls :ti


I am sure they can get Otunga right on that


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

JBL speaking sense for once.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

JBL knows its bad lol


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

lmao even jbl is bashing there name! lmfao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JBL with dat team burying.



PhilThePain said:


> OF COURSE IT'S RIGGED THEY HAVE THE ENVELOPES PRINTED BEFORE THE VOTING IS EVEN DONE.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Some of you seems to think 'WE' are the only voice of thruth... lol

We represents probably 5% or less of wwe's general audience.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

richyque said:


> Booooo, aj and her nice rack should of won!


My fat male neighbor has a bigger rack, no offense to whoever finds her attractive.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> I won't lie, I'm unexpectedly totally shipping for Rybaxel. I think it could be extremely amusing if they find the right report.:cheer


I am not searching Tumblr for that fanfiction. 



Spoiler: the truth



(I'm busy searching for Ambrolleigns suit porn.)


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Thank King for Rybaxel, he came up with it like 2 weeks ago, :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JBL speaking the truth...finally.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

We about to go swinging!
"pause"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mister Claus said:


> Go figure. *Wrestling* awards being rigged. Huh. Ya' don't say!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

richyque said:


> Booooo, *aj and her nice rack* should of won!


Her rack? Hmm I'm still searching.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

No Rattails sign

WTF


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

What exactly made JBL think it was time for the swing?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I am sure they can get Otunga right on that


I hope he's part of the Rumble, I miss that shiny mofo! :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I know I asked this question last week but Who is ready for Cena to take SOTY? :cena3


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ricochet under the Sin Cara mask could be good


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You think somebody could start a Tea Party chant during a Real Americans match?


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Still waiting for that Swing JBL


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Asenath said:


> I am not searching Tumblr for that fanfiction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck, I might just write that fic for ya.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


>


:lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Cole, it's not classic Goldust... it's VINTAGE GOLDUST


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> I agree and it makes me wonder what DB or Cena see in them besides the appeal of fucking twins. They're both annoying no talent bimbos.


Cause they can work Cena and DB's mic just fine.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TOM MADISON said:


> Some of you seems to think 'WE' are the only voice of thruth... lol
> 
> We represents probably 5% or less of wwe's general audience.
> 
> ...


WWE's general audience just booed the Bellas as soon as they won. :lol


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Asenath said:


> I am not searching Tumblr for that fanfiction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No! We don't want that crap in this site!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

General Aladeen said:


> Not shitting anymore, I think the Bella Twins may be the worst mic workers of all time. ALL TIME.


Not just worst on the mic, they're terrible at acting too. Like when Randy was "attacking" them, they no-sold the whole thing. :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

People got threads going about how AJ should have won? Lol I'm mad she lost too, but it is NOT that serious kids.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Rybaxel is fucking awful


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just no fucks given about these endless eight/six man tag matches.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Vintage Goldust!

:cole3


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Not even watching and I'm still:lmao.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Demoslasher said:


> Henry not winning with honestly the promo of the year...AJ not winning even though she is the only diva worth mentioning right now...and the rock wins only because the other two were not even funny, they were awkward and stupid...
> 
> Its wrestling I know, but dont tell us the votes aint fixed when they are


lol you really expected Henry to beat out Triple H or HBK double crossing Daniel Bryan? i agree that Henry was probably the best "double-cross" of the nominees but he wasn't going to be out the others in votes.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LOOK AT MAH BOI CODY GO! :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Absolute said:


> It'll be interesting to see how the crowd reacts when AJ appears.


I wouldhn't be surprised if WWE pulls her so she doesn't embarrass their golden skanks.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

Ascension debut during the Ascension Ceremony.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best part of the night for me?

Seeing HBK and ROLLINS on my TV at the same time. GOAT and FUTURE GOAT.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Fuck, I might just write that fic for ya.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"Thrashing" Cody Rhodes?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cody rlly does have it all. technical, brawling, ariel


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cody demonstrating that top face value with his hot-tag maneuvers.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

checkcola said:


> They stepped into that Big Show/Orton deadzone where the live crowd wants something completely different


Dead zone? Watch the main event segment...crowd is gonna shit on it and chant "DANIEL BRYAN"


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Big Show with the worst spears of all time


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My cooter twittered. A lot.
That's all.



And that is HBK's son. It's official.

Yeah....


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh God, imagine how apeshit this forum is going to go when Cena is named Superstar of the Year over both Punk and Bryan :jt4


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Great match


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

TOM MADISON said:


> For dicks sakes, they are dating JOHN FUCKIN CENA, And DANIEL HOLY GOD BRIAN!!!
> 
> They're clearly well more known to general public than AJ.
> 
> ...


They aren't known to the general public at all. How'd their run out of WWE do, again? They were dating Bryan and Cena then, yet they got nothing. 
I laugh when people actually listen to WWE's "this is what you think!" claims.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rey is basically just there to hit the 619, right?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice match


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

I just realized TLC is this Sunday


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Punkholic said:


> Vintage Goldust!
> 
> :cole3


HE DIDN'T LEARN THAT FROM DADDY!

(I need a JBL pic.  )


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

LigerJ81 said:


> I know I ask this question last week but Who is ready for Cena to take SOTY? :cena3


Yeah, I have called this all week, we all know he will even though honestly I can think of a few that were better, his title reign was terrible, and he gets booed out of every arena lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A splash from a 150 pound guy. How effective.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amber B said:


> My cooter twittered. A lot.
> That's all.
> 
> 
> ...




You mean, Rollins, right?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1049977-so-bellas-divas-year.html
> 
> It has begun.


Well that was quick


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Rybaxel?! What the fuck was WWE thinking?! That's such an awful name. fpalm


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Another app instruction? Fuck this company. Seriously.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That's what they get for coming out there with a Pokemon name.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


> I just realized TLC is this Sunday


Its going to be epic, or so they claim


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess they forgot that they showed us how to do this at the beginning of the show.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

General Aladeen said:


> Oh God, imagine how apeshit *markedfordeath* is going to go when Cena is named Superstar of the Year over Bryan :jt4


Fixed it.

:lelbron


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

HOW TO DOWNLOAD APP, PART 2


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Good to know the WWE rewards insults and double crosses.

Is this real? Seriously.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Good match.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Come On CENAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Rey is basically just there to hit the 619, right?


Asking for more might be harmful to the knees I'm afraid. Rey is broken down, sadly.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Can you guys help me? I want to vote in the Slammies but I don't know how to install the WWE App.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Superstar of the Year time


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

It's ok AJ should win insult of the year.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Thought Rey looked pretty good there..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Last award already?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lol can't wait :lmao


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Doing SOTY already? hmm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HBK's back, y'all.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

God the rage if Bryan loses :ti


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

IF AJ DOESNT WIN SUPERSTAR OF THE YEAR... WE WILL KNOW FOR CERTAIN THIS TIME THAT THESE VOTES ARE RIGGED!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

could the Bryan marks join the AJ marks in raging?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

HBK :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This place is gonna go nuts if Cena wins :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Yay more HEEL SHAWN!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Another app instruction? Fuck this company. Seriously.












Thank the buck toothed son of a bitch on the right.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

CENA WINS LOL :cena4


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

You think Bryan wins this and HBK and Bryan have a confrontation on stage?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dazzled you? Hmmm.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dazzled... The Dazzler?!


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

"dazzled" :mark


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

My vote goes to Lesnar


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Wouldn't it be great if D Bry lost? That would complete this night of trolling awards.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> My cooter twittered. A lot.
> That's all.
> 
> 
> ...


*EW!*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Already with the yes chants

If Cena wins :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Last award already?


Edit: misunderstood


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

shouldn't this be the last award?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Dat A+ tease. :lmao rton2


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

So why is Michaels acting heelish all of a sudden?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

HBK heeling it up!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah its not rigged yet they walk out with the winner envelope in their hands before the voting even starts.



Yeah wherbeis hbk'a enveloppe now.. lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Randy Orton to be Superstar of the Year


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

watch John Cena win in Bryan's hometown 

:troll


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lols, HBK. Much better than your last outing (just several minutes ago).


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

To those saying it's rigged, hbk doesn't have an envelope...


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Shawn heeling it up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Superstar of the Year already? 

Well, if anybody but DB wins this, it is bullshit UNLESS they make it part of the story that The Authority rigged it so that Orton or Cena won it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HEEL HBK!!! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If they were going to rig this if DB didn't get the most votes, they would pick DB anyways to let HBK present to him after winning screw job of the year.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

No.


NO.










Why are they doing this to Axel? He does NOT deserve this type of wingman treatment.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Michaels > everyone

HBshizzle


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man if anyone but Bryan wins this fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

lol fuckin GOAT


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Real Superstar of the Year


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

So soon...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

It should be KIZZLE, not SHIZZLE. White people, please.



General Aladeen said:


> Can you guys help me? I want to vote in the Slammies but I don't know how to install the WWE App.


Throw your mobile telephone device at a wall. That's it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT GOAT HEEL.

:hbk1


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

TOM MADISON said:


> Yeah wherbeis hbk'a enveloppe now.. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Youre a retard mark


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:brock :brock :brock


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lol @ Lesnar. He's had what, two matches?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Does he not realize Shizzle = shit? So his new nickname is HBShit. Okay, kinda appropriate given his efforts lately.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Man, I miss Lesnar.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Management is so desperate to make money of an annoying internet app, that we don't care.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I'd mark if Brock won.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

:cena2 wins


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

OH LAWD IF LESNAR DA GAWD IS HERE.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

How the hell Big Show get on here?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Did WWE forget? Lesnar isn't a superstar, he's an asskicker. Where's the Asskicker of the Year award?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TOM MADISON said:


> Yeah wherbeis hbk'a enveloppe now.. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


In his jacket pocket.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSIMAS said:


> lol @ Lesnar. He's had what, two matches?


Three. :brock


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Big Show being nominated... in 2013.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSIMAS said:


> lol @ Lesnar. He's had what, two matches?


Three :brock and one of them was MOTY.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

COME ON, BRYAN!!! :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I vote for this H-B-Shizzle thing to be real.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Voted for Daniel! 

I HOPE, it's not cena.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Watch how Orton will win because it's "best for business."


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why did'nt they say Superstar of the year for last?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

this fucking song


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I would absolutely love if Lesnar just came out and destroyed the place. It ain't gonna happen though so give it to Bryan.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hunico!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HUNICO


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Do the Slammy Award shows ever have good matches?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Oh look Sin Hunico.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Big Show being nominated instead of Del Rio is BullShit. Fucker hasn't even won a damn ppv match this year.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Hunico!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty impossible for Cena to not win Superstar of the year.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

oh hey it's Hunicara


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hunicara again


----------



## T-Zone (May 5, 2013)

Sinico

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sin Hunico rocking that very swag Mexican-inspired attire.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Well kayfabe wise it makes sense that Cena wins.. Royal Rumble winner, WWE Champ for months, came back from injury to win WHC.. So I won't be pissed if he wins cause he kinda deserves it.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

DAT HUNICO


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

That Big Show being forced into the storyline pissed me off. Who the hell was asking for more Big Show? :kobe


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

IIIIIts Hunico


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sin Cara ***** is back!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"When he beats Del Rio next"

Good work, Cole.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Think it will be LOLCENAWINS


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hunico is Sin Cara now right? So no more botches?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

HuniCara again? Interesting..


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

What's up with fake Sin Cara I don't get it?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

the better sin cara is back haha,


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mister Claus said:


> You mean, Rollins, right?


Nope. Ambrose.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It's pretty obvious that Bryan is winning it 100%.

But then again.. It's nice to say Cena just for the lulz :ti


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm torn, I want either Punk or Bryan to win, but Cena would bring so much more LULZ on this forum...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Sin Cara vs. Del Rio again WHY WHY WHY WHAT DID WE EVER DO TO DESERVE THIS?!?!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, no title for ADR and suddenly he's in a nothing tv match feud no better than Miz/Kofi


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Just voted for Cena on the App. :kanye


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Another rematch? I hate these writers so much.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Danielson should win the HBShizzle every year. DB is my nizzle.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Hunicara is already showing phenomenal athleticism. Not the ideal way to showcase his talent, but it could still work.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

sorry, i wont accept this imposter


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Hun Carico is here!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Even CM Punk knows what's up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Christmas Chrome said:


> Hunico is Sin Cara now right? So no more botches?


Hunico botched last week, he looked very sloppy


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Cena and Bryan are gonna split the Bella Twin vote, leaving room for CM Punk to slide in for the Win.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I vote for corporate Shawn Michaels to return.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Could someone make a WWE logo with the letters TF next to it?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sin Hunico vs Del Rio? AGAIN?! Oh, dear Lord...fpalm


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Seriously. Orton will win and the IWC will shit their pants.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Now before Cena wins, people, please remember this is a meanginless award WWE and everyone outside forgets about the minute RAW ends and doesn't think about til the next year. Don't get in a tizzy over it.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

NikkiSixx said:


> Sin Cara vs. Del Rio again WHY WHY WHY WHAT DID WE EVER DO TO DESERVE THIS?!?!


So that Del Pio gets his win back.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Man, no title for ADR and suddenly he's in a nothing tv match feud no better than Miz/Kofi


Just where he belongs.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy shit, only an hour 15 in. 
I'm.. Wow. Only an hour 15 in..


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Hunico is a better Sin Cara than Sin Cara


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Either Bryan or Cena can win this. Hoping for Bryan because he had an epic year. They'll share the award anyway, they're basically family now.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

We all know this award crap is rigged, but if they have Cena win over Bryan, after having Bellas over AJ, HBK over Henry, etc its clear they're snubbing the choices the internet wants as a shot to the IWC.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

The only positive to AJ not winning DOTY was the crowd booing the Bellas right out of the fucking building. They know what's up.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

General Aladeen said:


> CENA WINS LOL :cena4


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

You actually want to watch Mistico? He botches more than he pulls off a successful move haha.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Hunico botched last week, he looked very sloppy


It's the mask. It's covered in botch.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sin Cara > Sin Cara*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ithil said:


> Now before Cena wins, people, please remember this is a meanginless award WWE and everyone outside forgets about the minute RAW ends and doesn't think about til the next year. Don't get in a tizzy over it.


Quiet. I want my nerd rage and twenty different threads on the same thing.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Imagine this place if Orton wins :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This ps4 add is pretty weird since the games it looks like are Ryse, Forza and titan fall

but its a ps4 and not xbox one
pretty weird


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

Cara Hunica going over Del Rio again? I guess this is what they do to him since he's competing in Mexico for his uncle's retirement tour?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Smackdown in Philly January 7th. Main event (May be dark match) advertised as john cena vs orton in a championship match (didn't say who was champ and what title) with mick foley as guest ref


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *Sin Cara > Sin Cara*


Agreed.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Random Mandela tribute in the middle of the show? Really?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DB deserves the award, but if Cena starts up that 3peat repeat :ti


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So they have the introductions for the next match, go to commercials, THEN they say who won the slammy??


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dat Nelson Mandela


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nelson Mandela was a WWE superstar? :troll


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow a Nelson Mandela tribute, nice WWE.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Whoever put that Superstar of the Year package together deserves a raise. It actually made them all seem exciting and cool. Really well-done, quick, package.

Though we shit on a lot, I have to say that WWE's production values are generally very good.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

El Barto said:


> Just where he belongs.


Hear fucking hear.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I remember Nelson Mandela, he had a pretty decent gimmick and mic work. Hogan kept him held down, the fucker.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I don't mean to laugh, but that's so random to do that, and in the second hour too.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BRYANNN


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Surprised they didn't have Cena come out and cut a promo on Mandela


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Someone sleepin' in the production truck. :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bryan won !


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why wasn't that Mandela tribute at the beginning of the show? That was so random, lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan!!!!! he is going to blow the roof off this place


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

YES YES YES


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Heel HBK > everybody on the roster


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Damn


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Daniel Bryan :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

What DBryan won


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Robbery. :kobe5


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Blue Christmas said:


> I vote for corporate Shawn Michaels to return.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Who the fuck thinks this is an upset?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why do they have guys just stand in the ring?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh shit....


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:bryan :bryan :bryan


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Must be akward for Hunico to be standing in the ring all that time.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well at least they gave the award to the right guy, lol. 

And is it just me, or are some of these presenters milking the drum roll a little bit?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

See? I told you all that WWE isn't THAT stupid


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Del Rio getting his win back...

The fuck is Bryan wearing.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Daniel Bryan won and AJ Leech lost. Justice.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Cena should've won.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

BEARDED SLAMMY


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> What's up with fake Sin Cara I don't get it?


The real Cara is MIA due to injury and possibly leaving the company due to not living up the the hype.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> Heel HBK > everybody on the roster


:agree:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bryan :mark:

Amazing how far this guy has come to where he is now.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Shawn :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Come on DB we all know Regal had more to do with your career than HBK who just took your money


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if they are doing this for storyline purposes?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BRYAN WINS!!! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Win/Lose

*shrugs*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

really just no sell the whole thing

FUCKING LOL

So no WM match then


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Fuck off already so i can see del rio vs sin cara


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Finally we're back to the real issue in this Authority Storyline


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> And is it just me, or are some of these presenters milking the drum roll a little bit?


Three hours.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn i wanted HBK to kick that fucker lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

RandomLurker said:


> The fuck is Bryan wearing.


WE GOT OURSELVES A FLYING GOAT

:no:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> I have a sick feeling Bryan's not winning Superstar of the Year.
> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but we know how WWE rolls :argh:


I'm glad I was wrong. For once. Carry on :cheer


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Meh..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SO SEAHAWKS!!! :mark:


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Thought they were going to cut his mic


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Go Seahawks? Way to get the cheap pop.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Seahawks :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

SEAHAWKS!!!!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Okay, that was pointless.. I really was hoping for an HBK/Bryan confrontation. Great promo though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat pandering.
Dat crowd reaction.
Dat award speech.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Come on DB we all know Regal had more to do with your career than HBK who just took your money


Did you hear what Bryan had to say on Austin's podcast?

:hbk1


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

:lmao How quickly the crowd died.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

At least he _is_ a Seahawks fan.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

And the crowd is killed.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What a shameless Seahawks cheap pop, Bryan. For shame!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey is Sin Caras crappy mood lighting finally gone? or is that only on when he is going to win

btw wonder if this match ends with Del Rio breaking his arm, and is how Sin Cara leaves the WWE

would be a good way to write him off. 



NOOOOOOOOOO why did they turn on the mood lighting.

Are they really pretenting this is still mystico


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

sickofcena said:


> Fuck off already so i can see del rio vs sin cara


You really want to see it that badly?

:ti


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

LMAO DEL RIO JUST SILENCED A CROWD.

HOW TO.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Damn that crowd died when Del Rio came out LOL


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Go Seahawks? Way to get the cheap pop.


Because he needs them so bad.. unk2


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Going from D-Bry to Del Rio. Talk about punishment.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Want to kill a crowd? I'm your man! :delrio


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

...............And the crowd instantly dies once Del Rio comes out.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

THE CROWD IS IN AWE

THAT IS WHY THEY ARE SILENT FOR ADR


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Made Bryan win to make us all think the awards aren't fake after all


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Del Rio killed the crowd in one second :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lMAOOO AND THE CROWD ADMITTEDLY DIES. #raw


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Crowd just went dead as fuck.

:ti


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Con27 said:


> Surprised they didn't have Cena come out and cut a promo on Mandela


:lmao I'm SURE someone suggested it in booking, so let's all count our blessings that didn't end up being plan A..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Saw this re-match coming.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Anybody else remember when del Rio use to enter the arena in expensive cars? No? Just me?


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Come on DB we all know Regal had more to do with your career than HBK who just took your money


lol you are such a stupid fuck...how do you think he even met regal? HBK put Bryan's foot through the door and Bryan did the rest.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

From God-tier pops to pindrops and crickets. VINTAGE Birdo. :adr


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

These two just wrestled last week! fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And the crowd instantly....goes mild. What the fuck? :lmao








Awkward like hell.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Could this be a rare Sin Cara loss with the lights on?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Go Seahawks? Way to get the cheap pop.


The Seahawks are 11-2 so..


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

OMG...the crowd goes from being about to come out of the skin to dead when his music hit lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Del Rio desperately needs to learn that speaking Spanish is not going to get him heat.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

They still do these damn lights?


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Crowd is back lol


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

every time del rios music hits an angel has no reaction


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Del Rio should be arrested for murder. Dude just killed thousands of people with his mere presence.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

del rio shithead going to win again. cant wait for this fucker to retire.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome Bryan won, the polls must not be rigged afterall.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Nobody has ever silenced a crowd like ADR. No boos, no cheers, just silence. Legendary.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Fucking mood lighting


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Mr. McMahon - "Perhaps if we dim the lights it will hide the botches"


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Too Much Eggnog said:


> Seahawks :lmao


Better than the Browns


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Christmas Chrome said:


> Want to kill a crowd? I'm your man! :delrio


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So Del Rio's the only heel to get an entrance? No surprise there... :vince


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

. . .JBL, you idiot. The Thing *is* beloved.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

The Absolute said:


> Anybody else remember when del Rio use to enter the arena in expensive cars?


Pepperidge Farm remembers.:troll


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

We get it No-heato, you hate America or something. :kobe8


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Nice Russel Wilson chant...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The mood lighting is so fucking dumb, why is it still a thing?

Um, The Thing IS loved, JBL. fpalm


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Seahawks and Russell Wilson chants :lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I think Bryan winning proves that the poll isn't rigged.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Russell Wilson chant. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Russell Wilson more over than anyone on the WWE Roster


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Del Rio is getting Russell Wilson chants. Real heat.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Putting over Sin Cara as a Mexican legend even it's something else under the mask. :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why do they keep the stripper champagne room mood lighting when they've changed Sin Caras?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Christ


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This crowd :lmao


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Come on DB we all know Regal had more to do with your career than HBK who just took your money


Why do you keep repeating that line that someone who is not Bryan, Regal or HBK said? People love harping on that line over and over, as though they were there.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> del rio shithead going to win again. cant wait for this fucker to retire.


And I can think of another fucker I can't wait to see retired.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

The Shield is still trending on twitter. The WWE needs to have them come out in suits more often. For research purposes and all...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

PhilThePain said:


> Mr. McMahon - "Perhaps if we dim the lights it will hide the botches"


Hun Cara doesn't botch nearly as much as Sin Cara.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Russel Wilson chants! Love Seattle lol. No fucks given about Del Rio.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, at least they got ONE result right.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why do they keep the stripper champagne room mood lighting when they've changed Sin Caras?


Fuckery.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

They've really thrown the company credit card into this match. Look at those fancy Mexican flags in the corner.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOLMOODLIGHTS.

WWEGOESGAYCLUBBING.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i really doubt hunico has a comic book and is a legend in mexico


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Anybody know what Slammys are left? They just gave away one of the big ones and they've still got an hour and a half left.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So what happened to the real Sin Cara?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Charles Tillman! :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WWE pushing Hunico as a Mexican lucha libre legend :lmao


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> I think Bryan winning proves that the poll isn't rigged.


While HBK is conveniently the host?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ithil said:


> Why do you keep repeating that line that someone who is not Bryan, Regal or HBK said? People love harping on that line over and over, as though they were there.


Because HBK didn't train DB.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> So what happened to the real Sin Cara?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Moral of the story kids: Tattoos make you a better wrestler.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Christmas Chrome said:


> Want to kill a crowd? I'm your man! :delrio


:lol


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

And Ill bet Hunico starts botching a lot in that mask too...You cant see in the damn thing. Ive worn masks with similar eye design and esp with the dumb lighting they do for his matches, you cant see for shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because HBK didn't train DB.


Did you hear what Bryan said on the Austin podcast about that?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


>











Careful!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> Putting over Sin Cara as a Mexican legend even it's something else under the mask. :ti


I don't have a problem with them having another guy play Sin Cara but it seems messed up to just give Hunico Mistico's credentials.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Winning a Slammy Award is about as prestigious as winning the US title.

Actually, winning a _picture _of the US title.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

This match needs DJ Zema Ion. And especially his horn.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> So what happened to the real Sin Cara?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock 6m
@ExcuseMeWWE Please don't get any of your "stink pickle halitosis" on my award. That said, keep entertaining the masses!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bears game > this Raw. And yes, I'm doing picture in picture.



El Barto said:


> Moral of the story kids: Tattoos make you a better wrestler.


Yeah, Cena needs some tats.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Merry Fitzmas To All said:


> I don't have a problem with them having another guy play Sin Cara but it seems messed up to just give Hunico Mistico's credentials.


I feel the same way.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I got a phone call a few minutes ago. This match is still going?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

checkcola said:


>


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Very nice, nasty move that should have occurred before the break.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> Winning a Slammy Award is about as prestigious as winning the US title.


Certainly is defended as much.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Low Ki's gotta be facepalming at that weak-ass tree of woe Ghetto Stomp from Birdo.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, this match, AGAIN.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

boring chants


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

On the real, AJ definitely needs to win Insult of the Year. I don't know when they're presenting that award, but...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

El Barto said:


> Moral of the story kids: Tattoos make you a better wrestler.


But they dont win you Slammy's. :AJ


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hate this Sin Cara mood lighting. I am stunned that they still do it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mister Claus said:


> Did you hear what Bryan said on the Austin podcast about that?


No he didn't, what did he say?



And yes this is a new sin cara LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"This isn't the Sin Cara we're used to"

You don't say......


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Del Rio really needing dat win back :vince3


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:ti @ JBL barely being able to comment on the new Sin Cara with a straight face.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> I think Bryan winning proves that the poll isn't rigged.


it isn't, they are just good at manipulating the result they want. For instance, look at MOTY...Why wasn't Cena v Bryan or any Bryan match nominated? It would easily win over the match they want to win which is Punk v Taker, to keep that mini streak of MOTY wins for Taker. That is why Punk v Lesnar wasn't nominated as well (it wasn't because HHH cried to get his match with Lesnar over Punk lol at anyone that believes that shit).


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

This is awful chants?! :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How does a fan appreciation award go?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

JBL: I told you this is a new Sin Cara
Cole: It is...
JBL: _Corpsing_


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"THIS IS AWFUL" CHANTS :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Absolute said:


> Anybody know what Slammys are left? They just gave away one of the big ones and they've still got an hour and a half left.


Match of the Year, Insult of the Year, Extreme Moment of the Year & Fan Participation of the Year


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Imagine where the character of Sin Cara would've been if they just used homeboy instead from the get go. 

Damn.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

"I really miss my homies"


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

CM GOAT gonna close the show with that MOTY award.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"Boy, I miss King."

Shut up, Cole. Seriously. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> No he didn't, what did he say?


Bryan said that HBK was very hands on despite the back injury and that he was at the school almost every day. So the whole Regal did everything notion is a bit overblown at the very least. :hbk


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

And I miss J.R, Cole. Please leave.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Screw this. I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> No he didn't, what did he say?
> 
> 
> 
> And yes this is a new sin cara LOL


He said that HBK was there almost everyday and taught them how to take bumps, including backbody drops and would walk in the next day in pain. And HBK's mom worked there and she would yell at him almost everyday because he kept taking bumps in the ring all of the time. :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ANGLE SLAM


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock 6m
> @ExcuseMeWWE Please don't get any of your "stink pickle halitosis" on my award. That said, keep entertaining the masses!


Deep down, I know the Rock doesn't really give a shit about the Slammy. :rock


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Sin Cara just did a suplex. Should be a dead giveaway that it's someone different.


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> JBL: I told you this is a new Sin Cara
> Cole: It is...
> JBL: _Corpsing_


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL did Michael Cole get legit pissed at JBL?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Del Rio is dead


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

OUCH! That's a fucking concussion


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

SI SI SI SI Chants!!! Take THAT DEL RIO haters!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Stealing Jeff Hardy's finisher I see.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So amazing how much better Hunico is as Sin Cara is than Mistico ever was. Actual good matches.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did fake cara totally miss that finisher?

I thought he missed ADR


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Alberto jobs again :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hunico!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So I've never figured out the whole point to the lighting change during Sin Cara's matches.

Is it so that they can better hide his botches? Because it doesn't work...


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow holy shit... Sin Cara goes over clean twice against ADR...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The power of the lights overcomes all.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sin Cara won a match?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

oh god Del Rio lost again :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Alberto jobbing again :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Who did Del Rio piss off?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to midcard hell, ADR


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hunico as Sin Cara is much better


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hunico is the man, still. Sad when a man steps into your shoes and shits all over you. :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

The GOAT Cara.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> LOL did Michael Cole get legit pissed at JBL?


It's about time.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Somebody backstage really likes Hunicara.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

We'll just turn down the lighting so people don't notice "Sin Cara" got a new tattoo.

:vince5


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao The fuck are they doing with these two? Glad to see someone getting a push at least.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:delrio :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

When did Jeff Hardy become a mexican?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm glad Del Rio is getting jobbed to Sin Cara. 

He's an awful entertainer.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You're in Kofi's Midcard Hell Del Rio.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

burying my man ADR for this guy and still no one gives a fuck about him


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I can get behind Hunico as sin cara.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does everyone in the arena get a award?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

:lmao at Superstar of the year not being last


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

They really are pushing Hunico Cara. WIsh they pushed him without this new gimmick but a push is a push i guess.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

MILLIONS OF DOLLARS


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Prime Time Players need to come out with their old themes


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Gay of the year


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> did fake cara totally miss that finisher?
> 
> I thought he missed ADR


Are you blind?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWE - Making people in the crowd look uncoordinated since 1984.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mister Claus said:


> He said that HBK was there almost everyday and taught them how to take bumps, including backbody drops and would walk in the next day in pain. And HBK's mom worked there and she would yell at him almost everyday because he kept taking bumps in the ring all of the time. :lol


Fair enough. I always read that HBK was hardly ever at his training camp. But since you are such a HBK mark Ill take your word for it, since you know more about HBK than I do.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Del Rio jobbing to Sin Hunico for the second straight week :lmao


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Darren Young looks _fabulous_.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

The crowd was being a tad harsh on that one I think. Decent enough showing. Hunicara needs to sharpen up a tiny bit. His general movement isn't as zippy as it should be. Moveset is excellent though.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

wut


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

PTP!!!!!

crispy tuxes!!!!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

You gotta think big things are coming for Sin Cara... he just went over clean on ADR twice... who just finished doing a program with Cena. Not saying he's going to the main event roster, but obviously they're prepping him for something bigger than what he's been getting.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So DB is going to walk away with two straight slammys?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The black Ant and Dec right here.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Just tuned in, what all happened before the Cara/Del Rio match?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

They're building Sin Cara back up for WM30 to do something with Rey. It brings ADR down a lil but he can take it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Poor PTP, they were actually getting a reaction for their own stuff and then they had to start using everyone else's chants.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Darren Young bringing the real. :ti


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

what is that blowing/squeaking noise over the talking i just heard


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

How is the fan attacking Randy Orton at a fan show in South Africa not in Fan Participation award?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol that dude in the crowd!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan better win again!!! :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay.. I like the Prime Time Players, these guys are pretty good at connecting with the crowd and just getting better on the mic.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

PTP are just awesome.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

That fan needs a gif. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ya know, PTP has a point. Shame they weren't nominated, at least.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Millions of dollars :dance

I'm having a lot of fun with Raw tonight.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Titus is GOAT.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I hope Fandango-ing wins.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Daniel Bryan triple crown

Superstar of the Year
Chant of the Year
Match of the Year


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Who is del rio facing at TLC? Maybe all of this is just to feed sin cara to him on a PPV


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

R-Truth. The hell.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DAT emotion Cole.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Cena sucks for the win! Please?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate What's Up


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fuck off with the Cena chants. 

And wait. Wazzup was nominated and not the PTP? Bullshit! lol.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

My personal favorite chant ever, lets go cena/cena sucks!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

r-truth there because of affirmative action lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't stand this shit song anymore.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow they just acknowledged the Cena sucks chants


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes chants ought to win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Cena chants? Really? This company has no shame sometimes. fpalm


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

y2j4lyf said:


> Just tuned in, what all happened before the Cara/Del Rio match?


AJ fans committed mass suicide.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

wth were is the winner


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

We the People should have been a choice too, though it's acadmeic really.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

DBry or Fandango.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

FANDANGO-ING


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stop trying to make "What's Up" still irrelevant especially when Truth's hairline is irrelevant.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Joseph92 said:


> Does everyone in the arena get a award?


I was in the crowd that won crowd of the year so as far as I'm concerned I'm an OFFICIAL Slammy award winner. 

I just need to be in the next crowd of the year so I can do the Owen Hart gimmick in real life.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

xD7oom said:


> Gay of the year


But...isn't he the only one?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I like how WWE acknowledges the Cena Sucks chants yet still books him as the top face.

That IWC trolling.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Cena to take this one home!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I vote for the ASSHOLE chant.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

R-Truth about 2 years too late for this slammy.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

No We the people? It's been more over than r truth's wassup this whole year


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Buckley said:


> AJ fans committed mass suicide.


What did creative do now :I


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

World's Best said:


> Daniel Bryan triple crown
> 
> Superstar of the Year
> Chant of the Year
> Match of the Year


I don't think he's nominated for match of the year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why would this crappy award be away superstar of the year

Looks like Cena is going to win match of the year since it will probably be last


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Titus o neil: future wwe champion :bark

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Just voted for Bryan. Let's hope for another upset! :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

y2j4lyf said:


> What did they do :I


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PTP should get more air time.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Idk, the Goldberg chants have been pretty damn popular. More so than what's up


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> why would this crappy award be away superstar of the year
> 
> Looks like Cena is going to win match of the year since it will probably be last


punk and cena


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Fandangoing should win as it became big outside of WWE events for a short time. The song even made it into music charts simply on the buzz at the time just after Wrestlemania. Although I can see the yes/yes/yes chant winning.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

General Aladeen said:


> I like how WWE acknowledges the Cena Sucks chants yet still books him as the top face.
> 
> That IWC trolling.


Just wait until they start changing Hunico during his matches.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> why would this crappy award be away superstar of the year
> 
> Looks like Cena is going to win match of the year since it will probably be last


Probably Punk/Undertaker for MOTY.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol Ziggler in the kick off match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hi Dolph and Fandango. I remember when you two mattered.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dolph on the Pre show again lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ziggler vs Fandango

what a match that'll be


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

LOL! Miz still makes the Pre-Show!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Holy shit TLC is this Sunday??


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

No Millions of Dollars. No Uuuus ooooo. But what's up makes the cut. FML


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Where in the holy name of fuck did that match come from?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol Ziggler vs. Fandango as the pre-show.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

lmfao fandango vs dolph thats odd as hell


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mister Claus said:


> PTP should get more air time.


TRUTH!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes chants, man. They're always gonna be a thing.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Buckley said:


>


:troll

:dazzler :bryan2


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Random match...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan strikes again!!! :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

My homeboy winning again :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

fuck sake Ziggler on the pre-show :no:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

We all no yes was going to win


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Daniel getting all the gold!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:yes


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

2 TIME SLAMMY AWARD WINNER!

MA BOY OWEN HART!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ughh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pre Show Off


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

THE BEARD IS ON A ROLL.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

We just so saw Fandango job, how much can I really care about a kickoff match then?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vyer said:


> Probably Punk/Undertaker for MOTY.


That is what should win.

And wow Daniel Bryan cleaning up tonight.

Rigged or not, this is guy isn't face of the company material?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL...I like how Daniel Bryan is sweeping everything. Yes take them all...fuck em


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm not voting, and I haven't. Cuz I'm not watching.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> But...isn't he the only one?


If gay people are between 5 and 10 % of the population, he _cannot_ be the only one. Underwear models who make out with each other to turn dudes on don't count, neither.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

This is such a painful watch.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I was really expecting the Cena chants to win


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bryan marks jizzing hard tonight.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

At least Cena didn't win.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

PacoAwesome said:


> Who did Del Rio piss off?


He's wrestling in Mexico for his dad's last match in February, so they can't have him be too strong.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I hope they tell us how to download the APP again soon.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

(2nd to pie) :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

YES Chants are legit the best chants in wrestling


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is what should win.
> 
> And wow Daniel Bryan cleaning up tonight.
> 
> Rigged or not, this is guy isn't face of the company material?


Nope. He's not 6'5".

:vince5


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

King Gazza said:


> This is such a painful watch.


You should stop wearing it then


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Highly doubt he's going to be watching the Ceremony, son.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Rock couldn't even send a message via satellite. Sent one via Twitter.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock 55m

THANK U @WWE Universe! Entertaining you is my greatest joy (2nd to pie. #SlammyAwards #RockConcert pic.twitter.com/uPsa4JLL5f


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Atleast Bryan will hold his Slammies longer then his 2 WWE Title reigns.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> (2nd to pie) :lmao


I have a crush on your sig.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Those idiots' glasses.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

END THIS DAMN TEAM


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

If it's ToF against Truth/Woods :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Brodus the main event player in da house.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Funkers!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brodus to job.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm voting and I'm having fun. Don't care if its rigged or not :dance This Raw is a lot of fun :dance


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cameron and that Milky Way rat's nest of a weave. Basic.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> 2 TIME SLAMMY AWARD WINNER!
> 
> MA BOY OWEN HART!


4 actually

Couple of the year (bri and daniel)

chant of the year

superstar of the year

fan participation of the year

with beard of the year still to come lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

hbgoo1975 said:


> I'm not voting, and I haven't. Cuz I'm not watching.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This has been such a great night for D-Bryan marks :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Naomi ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that chick kills me every time she comes out. So jealous of whatever Uso is banging her. Can you imagine how great that ass must be?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> 2 TIME SLAMMY AWARD WINNER!
> 
> MA BOY OWEN HART!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> This has been such a great night for D-Bryan marks :mark:



:yes


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> This has been such a great night for D-Bryan marks :mark:


roger that my friend!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> This match needs DJ Zema Ion. And especially his horn.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> This has been such a great night for D-Bryan marks :mark:


Yup.(Y)


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


THE GOAT!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

checkcola said:


>


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

Fissiks said:


> 4 actually
> 
> Couple of the year (bri and daniel)
> 
> ...


5 he already won Beard of the Year


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

El Barto said:


>


What man is she giving a blow job to?


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

bad news barrett mocking db on ap.... funny


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> What man is she giving a blow job to?


:vince5 :hhh2


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> What man is she giving a blow job to?


:vince2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> Rock couldn't even send a message via satellite. Sent one via Twitter.


It's a shame they don't have tout anymore.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Xavier got the jobber's entrance.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Raw Is House Show

Fuck me, this is boring.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Guess it wasn't Morphin time tonight.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

wut


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Almost 2 hours in and literally NOTHING HAS HAPPENED! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Xavier got the jobber's entrance.


And the jobber's exit.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

D-Bry showing why he's the best. Highjacking the show


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank Lord this was over quick...


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

HEEL BRODUS!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao

Brodus heel turn.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

What the actual, actual fuck was that?????? WHAT?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Heel turn?


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

OMG HEEL TURN!!!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

MOTN


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao SQUASHED


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

And there goes Wood's career.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Yea that wasn't a waste of time or anything. I guess Brodus has gone heel.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Heel turn, y'all.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Damn...Jobbing to Brodus clay...thats a great way to get woods over lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> What man is she giving a blow job to?


A) Vince McMahon
B) Michael Hayes
C) HHH
D) John Cena

Vote on the WWE APP.

:cole3


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow an actual midcard feud that has depth

Good job WWE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat powerbomb. :O

Vader approves.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Heel Brodus hell yes!!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Keep this turn going, gives me hope for a worthwhile Brodus.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Brodus turning heel finally


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Who the hell is this black man with an Afro? He just popped out of nowhere.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

WM 30 Main Event in place. Taker/Cena/Brodus for the WWE Title


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That how we do it in the Main Event.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Main event player, funny......


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brodus the main event player


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

This is where AJ wins!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Main event player :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

WWE is doing an amazing job setting up and promoting TLC...said no one ever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dat heel turn.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Fuck the Miz


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

:lmao that guy in the cena shirt waving at brodus, then when he turns away boo's.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Battleground 2013 should win Insult of the Year


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Just what the crowd needs, more Miz.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Between The Miz and Brodus this segment is going to die a death.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Honestly, I don't know what's worse for Ziggler: the booking he's had this year, or being buried in shit by John Cena.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

It's an insult having the Miz on my tv. Quit trolling us WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

can they release MIz and bring up Sami Zayn


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This fool calling himself a mainevent player. That should be the lol moment of the year.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> A) Vince McMahon
> B) Michael Hayes
> C) HHH
> D) John Cena
> ...


#EVAMARIEALL


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry but Xavier Woods is gonna be a homeless man's Kofi. Pls send him back to NXT and call up Zayn


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm a Main Event player! :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Us having to watch Miz on TV every week is the biggest insult in the world.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Miz getting McGillicutty'd with that Tons of Funk minitron.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Again with that term. I'm not sure Brodus knows what "Main Event Player" means....


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

AJ or Zeb Colter.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

If AJ doesn't win, man...


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

I guess the Brodus Clay heel turn rumors are true.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm on Brodus' side here, Woods got the ball rolling for Big Show's return

"I'm a main event player"... best worst catch phrase since "Ryback Rulz"


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Miz should die after that introduction. Hopefully Zeb wins.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Wow an actual midcard feud that has depth
> 
> Good job WWE


But it's only worth 1-2 minutes of TV time because fucking over the midcard is what's best for business. :trips


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Demoslasher said:


> Damn...Jobbing to Brodus clay...thats a great way to get woods over lol


Yeah, who needs a meaningful feud with storyline progression? Should just put him in meaningless tag matches with R-Truth, maybe have them beat 3MB five or six times? That'll get him over for sure.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lord if AJ doesn't win this one they will go nuts.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Goddamn The Miz is bad on the mic. Where's Brad Maddox when you need him?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

WWE do realize that Xavier Woods isn't going to get over in this feud as Brodus Clay isn't even remotely over, to begin with?

Especially cutting off segments as fast as they are, none of these unimportant segments are going to be looked at as something beneficial to the product.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Insult of the year should be the set of PPVs that happened after SS

I was insulted they were even PPVs and cost $50


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope Zeb Colter wins


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

To be fair, Brodus IS a player ON Main Event.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Zeb


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

i feel bad for the the AJ Lee marks that killed themselves before witnessing AJ Lee win insult of the year.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Coulter for the win!!

"CROSSIN OUR BORDERS!" :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone should tell Brodus just because he plays WWE 2K14 as himself and has himself main event WM and Raw doesn't mean he's a main eventer in real life.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Say it to our face!" - when in front of them.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I bet AJ wins this one because it has something to do with TD.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

This Zeb highlight reel :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Insult of the year? :angle2

What happened to B A *?

That AJ pipebomb was funny though, it had the smarks worked up thinking it was authentic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please don't let AJ win. I need to see a meltdown.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

If AJ had won Diva of the year, I'd want Zeb to win


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Zeb is the one good classic crowd insulting heel that's left in this business.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Voting Heyman here, the best of the bunch.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Steph to win Insult of the Year


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Zeb Coulter or Stephanie will win, thus completing WWE's night of trolling the IWC.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Gonna vote for Zeb Colter.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Gotta be AJ for this one


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If AJ loses again :ti


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

No Sandow??


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"I'm a main event player..."

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

AJ better not take it for that weak tea, would be pipebomb.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Oh AJ is winning, here comes Punk!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOOK IN MY EYES!!!! WHAT DO YOU SEE?!?!?! 

THE CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The ratings killer is here!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chip!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

OVER AS FUCK


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

We are against bullying, but lets give out an award to see which WWE bully can dish out the best insult! Be a star, folks!

:vince2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

at least with the slammy awards we don't have to sit through stupid comedy segments this week.

and now we get Punk vs Ambrose

OMG OMG OMG


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

And here comes MOTN to save the whole damn show


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Steph needs to come away with this. Her A+ trolling is just :durant3


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Zeb GOAT


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Well since CM Punk is wrestling I bet CM Punk gets this one.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

xD7oom said:


> The ratings killer is here!


Orton's not coming out until later.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Punk vs Ambrose :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I guess it's "shitting time" for CM Punk.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

C...M...PUNK!!! :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

If this rematch is 1/2 as good as their match on Smackdown, this is going to be a damn treat. bama


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

mr punk is here


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dane Ambrose, y'all.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

want that damn hoodie, i need 50 bucks lol


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Should've had Stephanie calling Miz a utility player in the nominations for the irony.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

AJ oder Zeb should win


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

How many bloody commercials will there be..........


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Sick pop for CM Punk. This crowd has been on fire all night.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Is that the fourth rematch?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It seems likely that Steph or Heyman winning considering Punk is in the ring right now.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Please Punk, don't do the Flyin Elbow. Your a disgrace to the move.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chip feeling good tonight. Got those industrial depends on tonight.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

aj pipe bomb


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dirty Dean!!!!!!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Sick pop for CM Punk. This crowd has been on fire all night.


it helps when Bryan is able to come out periodically throughout the night and heat up the crowd.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

AJ ought to win, but she won't. The company is not that generous.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Zeb GOATer better win this. Sorry AJ marks.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Anyone who thinks this is going to AJ Lee is fooling themselves.


If AJ doesn't win, we'll know for certain this poll is rigged!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> Steph needs to come away with this. Her A+ trolling is just :durant3


They should have done the one where she buried the Miz. Now that was epic.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Voted for AJ, even though I know she's not going to win.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Please Punk, don't do the Flyin Elbow. Your a disgrace to the move.


I had to do it.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Would be funny and cute if AJ wins Insult of The Year. She'll be watching her boyfriend from just up the ramp.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Please let Dean come out in his suit again. There's no good reason to waste that beautiful suit on just that quick moment presenting.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

honestly steph should win terrible angle with show but she cut some epic promos on miz and show


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Holy fuck...is anyone timing how long we are spending on commercial break? it has to be 50% of the time this episode...jesus christ


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

A year ago, Ziggler wrestled Cena in the mainevent of TLC, this year, he's on the pre-show


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Reigns going to cost Ambrose the match?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Punk vs Ambrose!!! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy Christ. Stephanie won!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL LOL LOL


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

R u serious? :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Called it.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

huh? Really??


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE (LADY)!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Surprise, surprise, :lol

:HHH2


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

AJ FANS DIED A LITTLE INSIDE


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Steph :banderas


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

AJ Burial continuing


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wonder why she won :HHH2


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol the virgin suicides.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

AJ fans will continue to be angry.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Lord if AJ doesn't win this one they will go nuts.


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

I voted for Stephanie. :draper2


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats Steph!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Did anyone expect Steph not to win?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

BOO, AJ destroying the Divas was better.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

That's bullshit. AJ should've won or at least Heyman.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

FUCK YEAH STEPHANIE WON :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

This category is just idiotic.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah.. no reaction live. But then no one really remembers that shit.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jesus :lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BRUTAL BOTTOM FEEDING TRASH BAG HO


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

AJ LEE WHO?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HaHa and AJ Marks are banging their heads against the wall again.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, she is an insult so no complaints.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

We are against bullying but lets hand out a prize awarding bullying


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

ummmm what??? How did that even register?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

We do not glorify bullying! Be a star!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Punk and Ambrose in a rematch? Hopefully CM is guarding his manhood this time by rocking some Depends. 8*D


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

inb4 backstage politics at work


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

No one would vote for steph


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

AJ creepers must be cutting their wrists now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Snatched those wigs all year like a bad bitch.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"Time for serious" - Shield*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"All of youMy father recognized what's best for business"


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That's a darn shame. AJ definitely should have gotten that award. But it's good to see the MILF make an appearance. Any man who says they wouldn't hit that is gay.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Me, to Stephanie's terrible music:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> HaHa and AJ Marks are banging their heads against the wall again.


It will take domestic violence to get the better of Steph.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Is one asshole chanting boring as soon as they locked up?


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

"IT'S BURYING TIME"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uhhhh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's cute how Stephanie talks about what's "best for business" when it seems like WWE themselves struggle in that department.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

If AJ has a nice ass doesn't mean she should win every fucking award.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> I voted for Stephanie. :draper2


Queen Bitch won :mark:

AJ putting up a donut for awards tonight :ti


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Rigged by The Authority.

:HHH2 :vince5


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Stephanie McMahon: They hate me! They reeeeaaaaalllly hate meeee!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ehhhh... I don't really care about insult of the year, I just hate hearing that horrible theme music


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Snatched those wigs all year like a bad bitch.


Is there a longer .gif? I wanna see what the geezer who starts to run does :lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Hard to argue against Steph winning. Those boobs might just be best for business.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Get him JBL!


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Kris Krinkles said:


> inb4 backstage politics at work



Surprise, surprise.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

abrown0718 said:


> Queen Bitch won :mark:
> 
> AJ putting up a donut for awards tonight :ti


Well she won 2 last year, I guess it's even now.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Whoa, Ambrose is balding at 27


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The ref definitely looked like he picked up a blade


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sooooooo is AJ even gonna make an appearance tonight or what?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Whoa, Ambrose is balding at 27


Ambrose has had a five head for a good 10 years.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Guys its whats best for business :hhh2


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

El Barto said:


> Hard to argue against Steph winning. Those boobs might just be best for business.


I don't think AJ Lee will end up attacking Stephanie.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

AJ Lee is just not as a popular as you guys think

Cena gets booed in every arena yet his brand still generates 100 million dollars


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Snatched those wigs all year like a bad bitch.


Looks like Dean Ambrose comes charging in at the end


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dean with those old school heel tactics


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> The ref definitely looked like he picked up a blade


IT'S CUTTING TIME!!!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Dean Ambrose: "Where are the light tubes? "


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Asenath said:


> Ambrose has had a five head for a good 10 years.


genetics can be a bummer but he will get through it heh


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks like he slipped coming off and actually ended up landing on the knees. :deandre


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> If AJ has a nice ass doesn't mean she should win every fucking award.


I'm sorry, I don't follow you're logic.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Fissiks said:


> AJ Lee is just not as a popular as you guys think
> 
> Cena gets booed in every arena yet his brand still generates 100 million dollars


That's why she's the only Diva with a t-shirt right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punk almost just broke Ambrose's leg. Ouch.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Is there a longer .gif? I wanna see what the geezer who starts to run does :lol


The quality is crap....


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeez, that look like it fucking hurts


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Phillies3:16 said:


> The ref definitely looked like he picked up a blade


:lol Guys don't blade in WWE anymore. If they bleed, it's accidental hardway. fpalm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Looks like he slipped coming off and actually ended up landing on the knees. :deandre


That's what I thought too. DAT BOTCH COVERUP :deandre


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Fissiks said:


> AJ Lee is just not as a popular as you guys think
> 
> Cena gets booed in every arena yet his brand still generates 100 million dollars


How about a plant attacking Sin Cara and Heath Slater, only to end up yelling "***********" in the ring? Is that over?!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, Steph had to win one too...of course. Zeb is better and it's not even close.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Anybody remember when Dino and Punk fought on NXT? How long ago was that?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> That's why she's the only Diva with a t-shirt right?


Kind of surprised The Bellas don't have one.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Snapdragon said:


> That's why she's the only Diva with a t-shirt right?


Kaitlyn says what's up.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

El Barto said:


> Hard to argue against Steph winning. Those boobs might just be best for business.


When clearly no one in the arena gave a ahit and most people don't even remember that promo? Hell, most people are trying to forget the Authority storyline completely right now since it is only producing shit.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Going back to earlier tonight, WWE has to change Big E's theme. It's fucking horrendous fpalm


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> :lol Guys don't blade in WWE anymore. If they bleed, it's accidental hardway. fpalm


No shit. I'm just saying it looked like he picked one up. There was a blade shaped object


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

A Man Named Bruce said:


> Well, Steph had to win one too...of course. Zeb is better and it's not even close.


Stephanie's A+ insult is childish. AJ Lee deserved the award!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> That's why she's the only Diva with a t-shirt right?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose trying to make Chip boom boom on himself again.
Not nice.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

hbgoo1975 said:


> How about a plant attacking Sin Cara and Heath Slater, only to end up yelling "***********" in the ring? Is that over?!


Only if it's a Venus Fly Trap. #rimshot


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

One year later and the shield still kick ass


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Snapdragon said:


> That's why she's the only Diva with a t-shirt right?


The other divas are making money for WWE on a tv show, so guess which one wins out?


Threat title should be changed to Raw Discussion Thread - AJ was Robbed!!!!!!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

so it goes without saying they are retiring the world heavyweight belt now? doubt they are gonna be an all new unified belt


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

CM Punk is hot as hell, but are his teeth yellow? Eww.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I so want to legit complain about AJ getting robbed of possibly two Slammys tonight, but I know it doesn't fucking matter at the end of the day.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Reigns is disappoint


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ShaWWE said:


> Kind of surprised The Bellas don't have one.


I think there's a Total Divas shirt, so I guess that counts...kinda.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

If tonights is the last night we will see both titles on RAW, does that mean there's going to be a new belt on sunday?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

At least with this match, they're alluding to & building toward TLC. Ya know, the PPV in 6 days. :allen1


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

this match is epic!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kaitlyn has a T Shirt too


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Fissiks said:


> *AJ Lee is just not as a popular as you guys think*
> 
> Cena gets booed in every arena yet his brand still generates 100 million dollars


:rock5

She's the Queen to the IWC neckbeards.

:show


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JEKingOfKings said:


> If tonights is the last night we will see both titles on RAW, does that mean there's going to be a new belt on sunday?


:lmao You say that like there won't be fuckery on Sunday.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Punk's definitely gonna win on Sunday. They've been planting the seeds for a Shield split-up for a month now, right?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


> If tonights is the last night we will see both titles on RAW, does that mean there's going to be a new belt on sunday?


They'll probably just use the wwe title. They just introduced it so why would they get rid of it already


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Phillies3:16 said:


> No shit. I'm just saying it looked like he picked one up. There was a blade shaped object


ok ok my bad. dayum!! :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Going back to earlier tonight, WWE has to change Big E's theme. It's fucking horrendous fpalm


Fucking agree. That shit sucks.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just hope Foley comes out as Mankind again.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I doubt it.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Foley was teasing something to do with Cactus Jack earlier. Perhaps he's going to come out with that persona?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> I so want to legit complain about AJ getting robbed of possibly two Slammys tonight, but I know it doesn't fucking matter at the end of the day.


Repped.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> Just hope Foley comes out as Mankind again.


Id mark for cactus jack. Love that theme


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Right, so there are more than just the three matches at TLC?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those teeth....



fuck.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

REGAL STRETCH!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

"Killa Kam you know he bout it bout it"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If they combine the titles i hope they make a new better looking title


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I hate long matches


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mick to come out as Dude Love


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cm punk's teeth .. and he expects us to believe he doesnt smoke


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

ShaWWE said:


> CM Punk is hot as hell, but are his teeth yellow? Eww.


He's too Straight Edge for toothpaste.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That downs swag is STRONG with this one.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Wait, they're calling it the "Champions of Champions" fpalm


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena's in the prime of his career? :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wanna see Punk/Rollins.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, Ambrose reminds me of so much of the old school heels, it hurts.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Ugh, the worst Elbow in history.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> I so want to legit complain about AJ getting robbed of possibly two Slammys tonight, but I know it doesn't fucking matter at the end of the day.


*You know...there's a thread for that.*

OFFICIAL AJ FANS WHINE AND BITCH AND CRY NECK TEARS THREAD.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

unDASHING said:


> cm punk's teeth .. and he expects us to believe he doesnt smoke


Nah, too much Pepsi.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> *I so want to legit complain about AJ getting robbed of possibly two Slammys tonight*, but I know it doesn't fucking matter at the end of the day.


The Slammy's are meaningless. :ex:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Here comes the mockery of Macho Man


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

unDASHING said:


> cm punk's teeth .. and he expects us to believe he doesnt smoke


Probably the Pepsi that does that. :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> Cena's in the prime of his career? :ti


I was about to post the same about Orton :ti


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Good elbow, tbh. Better than most of them. Still not HBK or Macho by a long shot.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Overshot that elbow again. Dammit Phillip!


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Reigns' face...he's had enough.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Roman Reigns has the best facial expressions.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Great match so far! :clap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Homeboy is showing all his stuff. :ambrose


----------



## XOHustlerOX (Oct 14, 2006)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Ugh, the worst Elbow in history.


 A disgrace to Shane McMahon's Leap of Faith :no:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Roman Reigns has the best facial expressions.


All two of them.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ambrose & Punk are tearing it down!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao That fan in the black scarf.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Why doesn't Rollins get close up reactions?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Slow start, but this finish is incredible.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What a sick match.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That guy in the front with the white sweatshirt and black scarf is markin' out.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Reigns' facial expressions :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow this is great


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

CM Punk showcasing that stripper flexibility with that roundhouse kick. :kanye


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Pretty good match here, Dean showing us that he is that damn good. Glad he is able to showcase his ring talents more.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

XOHustlerOX said:


> A disgrace to Shane McMahon's Leap of Faith :no:


A disgrace to everything tbh.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

XOHustlerOX said:


> A disgrace to Shane McMahon's Leap of Faith :no:


Yea, forget about Savage.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Very good match so far


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Is this too late for MOTY candidate?


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

These two are just masters in the ring. Brilliant storytelling.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Damn good match we have here!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk just needs to stay off the top rope. His moves off there are WOAT. Even his cross body is a torpedo :allen1


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*MORE TENSION!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that made no sense.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Ambrose face turn.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yup that seals it. Rollins and Reigns will leave the ring at the PPV to get Ambrose pinned.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh shit dissension in The Shield.

GTS. Punk wins.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

breakup totally being teased....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well damn.
Why rush it?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"THIS IS AWESOME" CHANTS! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This confirms they're gonna split on Sunday. Such a shame since the Shield was a great faction. But I guess it had to happen eventually.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

This ain't planting seeds, they've pulled out the excavator. Shield is done. :deandre


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Spear!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Shield break up soon?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT SPEAR BY REIGNS :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is so confusing ;(


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Is this too late for MOTY candidate?


Come on now.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

DAMN FUCKING GOLDBERG


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice match there!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

FUCK ME WHAT A SPEAR!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice match, and more teasing. 

DAT SPEAR THOUGH :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Rollins botched on that guy. :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Woah, what a fucking spear. One of the best from Reigns.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SICK SPEAR. BAH GAWD HE JUST BROKE HIM IN HALF


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Reigns did that spear so cool


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Reinsberg!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Ambrose face turn.


No :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Reigns spear! :mark:


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Reigns is turning face on Sunday. Calling it now.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DAT SPEAR :mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes! That teamwork!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

REIGNS SPEAR!!!!!










WWHHHHHOOOOOOOAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

most fluid spear everrrrr


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

I wish they would have Shield vs Wyatts at WM30 before they break up


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Another good match. Raw is actually pretty good so far from a match standpoint.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dat spear from my boy :banderas


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> Punk just needs to stay off the top rope. His moves off there are WOAT. Even his cross body is a torpedo :allen1


Exactly brah. Everything looks like shit from him in the _high rent district_ these days. That elbow is atrocious, Macho would be ashamed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can someone punch all of this bastard's teeth out so he can get new ones? Fucking hell.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just bring back the winged eagle please


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

It's happening..


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Amber B said:


> No :lmao


Was joking lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Eddie!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

unDASHING said:


> cm punk's teeth .. and he expects us to believe he doesnt smoke


Pop... especialy the Pepsi he so loves, will do it too.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ugh they are unifying the titles at tlc................


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Rollins punched that dude in the nuts jumping over the barricade. :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

PUNK WINS! PUNK WINS! :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

you notice how they have the camera more on reigns now. before they used to zoom in on ambrose but now reigns is the centerpiece... i think they are gonna get into major problems at TLC and punk will end up winning... but shield wont break up yet they will still be together but they will be dysfunctional... leading to their eventual demise.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Can someone punch all of this bastard's teeth out so he can get new ones? Fucking hell.




lol. I've always thought he was an attractive guy, but yellow teeth is such a turnoff. Eww.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They'll probably win at TLC and Ambrose will take credit for it. The breakup won't happen until the Rumble.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They're teasing it but I even when Punk wins by miscommunication I still think the Shield will be together for a bit longer.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

WOOWW I wanna see the shield in the royal rumble match and clean house wtf they better not split.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did Sting ever hold that World Heavyweight belt? I don't remember.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck, I'm back.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

This lineage stuff is confusing. One minute the new WHC is a WWE title, the next, it shares history with NWA/WCW.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

That promo was :mark:


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Why didn't they include The Great Khali in the video package?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah, back when the belts meant something.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Y2J chants for no reason?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Microphone botch :ti


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Y2J Chants


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That part of the match where Ambrose went outside the ring and started wagging his finger at Reigns and Rollins was just...weird. They didn't say anything to provoke him into doing that. Then they're a cohesive unit again amongst the crowd.

If they split this Sunday then that's stupid.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Santa For WHC said:


> Fuck, I'm back.


o/

Their mics broke :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And the mics aren't on. Best show ever.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Y2J chants! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booker's top knot is everything. I can't even get mine that flawless.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

FOLEY :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Y2J CHANTS :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why are they building this match up as the greatest thing ever? It's a fucking B-show that will get shitty buyrates. Should have saved it for Mania.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Champion of championship? I thought King Booker was the champion of champions?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Can someone punch all of this bastard's teeth out so he can get new ones? Fucking hell.


Needs to see this guy...


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

cringeworthy hosting


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

MANKIND!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I almost cheered when Lawler's mic wasn't working....and then it came back on. Damn.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Foley!


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

There's been talk about The Shield splitting up for a bit now & Reigns turning face. I think he's going to turn, but Ambrose & Rollins will stay together.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Y2J chants for no reason?


Always a reason :jericho2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Lol fucking repped!! Did you make that yourself?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

HAHAHA HE DIED FOR A SECOND ON LIVE TV HAHAHA

fpalm


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> They're teasing it but I even when Punk wins by miscommunication I still think the Shield will be together for a bit longer.


lotta coffee too prolly, ya think with his money he could get a decent whitening job


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

"Foley is good" sign.

How fucking uncreative.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

when king said 'invented' i was expecting jericho


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Foley Da GAWD!


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Lawler is way better in this role. WWE should just let him sit at home and have him do the pre-show panel a few times a year.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Gunnar II said:


> Why didn't they include The Great Khali in the video package?


The were showing legends, not mistakes


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Foley :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please bring back this belt


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

MICK :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dean Bambrose?

Foley still hating on Ambrose


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why are they building this match up as the greatest thing ever? It's a fucking B-show that will get shitty buyrates. Should have saved it for Mania.


Because it's the biggest match in history! 10 years in the making!

:vince5


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

FOLEYISGOD


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Foley in a nice, snazzy suit is so weird. Why can't he wear like a tattered version similar to his flannel gear or his custom referee shirt?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

MICK, the man. i owe my love of the business to him.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> please bring back this belt


Definitely.

Also, the Winged Eagle belt.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lmao Foley on Bryan doing DAT CHEAP POP!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Seattle appreciating Foley's greatness.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Sorry Mick, the bar has hit the ground. :lol


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Facepalm.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

"We doin' this, we doin' that (we doin' what),We in the studio rippin' up dope tracks"


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mick with that cheap pop never gets old


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Stupid question, but I'm no history buff where wrestling's concerned. I've seen plenty of faceturns (heels turn faces), plenty of heelturns (faces turn heels). But has anyone ever done a heel-er turn? By that I mean, could Ambrose Turn Heel on a heel faction like the Shield? Or would that mean a defacto faceturn for Reigns and Rollins both? 

Just curious if anyone has any insights


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> "Foley is good" sign.
> 
> How fucking uncreative.


Not sure if serious....
Not sure if watched wwf in 1998/99


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> "Foley is good" sign.
> 
> How fucking uncreative.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

LOL at Jericho not being in the video package.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Not sure if serious....
> Not sure if watched wwf in 1998/99


'Twas a joke.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ryback slammed him through Christmas lights! Oh the horror! 

Anybody else think Taker is coming back as soon as this Sunday, maybe even tonight? They keep referencing that The Shield beat him up.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DAT Ryback shame on Cena for no sell.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

Foley is good? Either that guy can't spell or he's super uncreative


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Damn all these "extreme" moments are so weak


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chip has no business being in this category. All of those damn empty threats.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


That's fucking brilliant.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shield or Punk to win.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck me, whatever happened to sarcasm?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Voted for The Shield. Most deserving of winning this category, in my opinion.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> 'Twas a joke.


I was strongly hoping so!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It'll either be the Wyatts or Ryback.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

WTF IS THAT HORRIBLE THEME SONG :bully4


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Id vote for the Wyatts just for that speach


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The Wyatt/Kane video proving that the Wyatt/Bryan storyline may indeed go nowhere :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

goldengod said:


> Foley is good? Either that guy can't spell or he's super uncreative


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I vote Ryback.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

oosa boo albbo gah blaah


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

extreme? :lol Uuuuuuuuuuusoooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Which one is the total diva one


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat boss entrance.
Dat Jon with all the personality and sammiches.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

My sign, "Usos are decent."


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck off JBL


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Damn that Uso entrance is awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao at the Wyatt one. Really?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

U...SOS!!! :mark:


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

dat Uso theme.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Wyatt's entrance bout to be cut off :bosh4


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

So, what did I miss, guys?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

U.... NO!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope the Uso's deliver in their match


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

All that's on my mind is what's clearly on the mind of everyone in the audience.

Where is #BadNewsBarrett?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

genocide_cutter said:


> I hope the Uso's deliver in their match


When haven't they?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Fucking brilliant! :lmao :lmao :lmao :clap


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Genuine question; why do people like the Uso's?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah............what happened.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> So, what did I miss, guys?


Bryan cleaned up with Slammys.

Good Punk/Ambrose match.

MIZ/KOFI...just because.

Del Rio/Sin Cara...just because.

And the usual assorted FUCKERY.

:vince5


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Santa For WHC said:


> So, what did I miss, guys?


AJ fans dying...again


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> Did Sting ever hold that World Heavyweight belt? I don't remember.


He beat Hogan at Starcade, maybe a couple other times.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

JOY~!volution said:


> Genuine question; why do people like the Uso's?


I like their ring work. Haven't actually heard them cut a promo, so I assume they aren't that good on the mic


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That Shield gif is the best thing about this show. :lol


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> I hope the Uso's deliver in their match


Wrong! They'll be jobbing to those white chicken shits!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

JOY~!volution said:


> Genuine question; why do people like the Uso's?


They're fun to watch. They're likeable. Whichever one Jon, Trinity's boyfriend, is is pretty funny when he's not being a jealous pain in the neck or drunk driving.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they give the best intro in the WWE a jobber intro and force us to watch the crappy USOS

WWFuckery


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

These guys stand awakwardly in the ring while an award is presented

:drake1


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol That was sooo extreme!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Punk wins.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wit?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, voted for The Shield, but I'm okay with Punk taking it! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chip wins....:lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

JOY~!volution said:


> Genuine question; why do people like the Uso's?


I don't personally care for them, but I appreciate that they're an actual team with a gimmick rather than just two guys slapped together for no reason.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam I dont think Taker vs Punk is winning tonight


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So the WWE Universe kiddies vote for the least violent moment on the list? 


Dat PG Era!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

That was the extreme moment of the year? Lame


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

They way the awards are presented is just retarded.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Punk's GOAT selling.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Alright then. 

Also, they keep going to that one kinda hot chick in the stripped shirt in the crowd.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, "extreme" really has lost all meaning and value.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Punk winning was honestly a surprise to me.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> All that's on my mind is what's clearly on the mind of everyone in the audience.
> 
> Where is #BadNewsBarrett?


More like future endeavors barrett


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

JOY~!volution said:


> Genuine question; why do people like the Uso's?


They have a cool entrance.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uhh. Extreme?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

How was that "extreme"?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope he wiped his ass first.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I've had shits more extreme than that


Edit: probably shouldn't have posted that


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Okay, JBL is legit annoying as hell.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

goldengod said:


> Foley is good? Either that guy can't spell or he's super uncreative


That's his slogan what are you talking about?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Punk COMPLETELY ignoring the Wyatt Family who he was just feuding with :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

punk gettin tho ppv buys


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Alright then.
> 
> Also, they keep going to that one kinda hot chick in the stripped shirt in the crowd.


Maybe she is Punk's REAL girlfriend (*plot twist*)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And the Wyatts are now irrelevant...wow :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Just got in, has this show been decent/good so far?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, no #BadNewsBarrett tonight? :no:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Are these people chanting my name?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Not a single fuck is given by the ones who are not watching.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> These guys stand awakwardly in the ring while an award is presented
> 
> :drake1


You say that like it hasn't been happening all night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol EXTREME.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Shut the fuck up, JBL


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

so Bryan and Punk winning two slammy's tonight


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THEY DIDNT LEARN THAT FROM THEIR DADDY


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

C'mon son. I've seen pillow fights more extreme than that weak shit.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Dam I dont think Taker vs Punk is winning tonight


They're winning. Nothing else even comes close. It's not the legit MOTY, but it's easily the best up there with only the tag match being close.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Punk completely ignoring The Wyatt Family. Fuck logic :lmao


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Jbl GOAT announcer


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

LOOK IN MY EYES
WHAT DO YOU SEE
A MOMENT FALSELY CALLED EXTREME


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Punk and Heyman over The Shield vs Undertaker - in Dean Ambrose's first singles match, taking out the baddest man in the company?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Santa For WHC said:


> LOOK IN MY EYES
> WHAT DO YOU SEE
> A MOMENT FALSELY CALLED EXTREME


Would rep but can't


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> C'mon son. I've seen pillow fights more extreme than that weak shit.


Hell my Grandmother did more extreme shit than that.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

jebus that sick move by eric


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Fuck Contraband!! Fuck that movie!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

cena hasnt won a slammy yet, he is going to get match of the year u watch


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

When the most extreme moment of the year is a helpless fat guy getting punched a few times you know we're in trouble.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

So is the championship thingy after this or do they have to squeeze in one more time-killing award? I know they've still got to do match of the year.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Santa For WHC said:


> LOOK IN MY EYES
> WHAT DO YOU SEE
> A MOMENT FALSELY CALLED EXTREME


:lmao :lmao :lmao. It's a shame I can't rep you again.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh man, I hope the Road to Wrestlemania will be more exciting. WWE has gone to shit since Summerslam.


----------



## jewels14 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've had more extreme barbed wire infested street fights than that...

Wait, wut?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> So, no #BadNewsBarrett tonight? :no:


He actually cut a promo on the App earlier tonight, think it was aimed at Bryan but I don't remember. :allen1


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

yeayeayeayeayeaayeaaaah


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Ultimate Warrior to win the last slammy


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

1.5 million votes cast for the Slammys and *NONE *of them mattered.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> cena hasnt won a slammy yet, he is going to get match of the year u watch


thats why it went on last and not SOTY, so the mark crowd wouldn't boo everyone and chant DB fro the whole raw ha


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Oh man, I hope the Road to Wrestlemania will be more exciting. WWE has gone to shit since Summerslam.


The WWE fucked themselves!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Barrett off the main show and on the app, second Raw after return.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Ultimate Warrior to win the last slammy


:mark:'in for that Warrior acceptance speech:

"DGJDALFJKARAEK545092452-*&^(FHLADFJDLGS!!!??!?!?!?!FEAIRJQ34Q0934-94"

-Warrior


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Hot crowd tonight. Props to Seattle :clap


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Lol


That's just disgusting.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Love the Curtis Axe-hole sign!:lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Mister Claus said:


> :mark:'in for that Warrior acceptance speech:
> 
> "DGJDALFJKARAEK545092452-*&^(FHLADFJDLGS!!!??!?!?!?!FEAIRJQ34Q0934-94"
> 
> -Warrior


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

What's Happening Now? (I'm not mentioning the 80's sitcom.)


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HHH/Lesnar NEEDS to win MOTY just for the potential Bret/HHH interaction.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well that looked shit


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

that blatant miss!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

The Absolute said:


> Lol fucking repped!! Did you make that yourself?


Nah, it circulated on twitter


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

xD7oom said:


> Lol


Thats so fucked up. Thats not even wrestling thats just wrong


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JESUS! This match is sick!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This was actually a pretty good match.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome match


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Did anyone else spot the "Curtis Axe-hole" sign? :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Very hot crowd and nice match


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn. Another nice tag. Dat superkick :mark: Dat clothesline :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That CL from Hell. JBL is pleased


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

DAT CLOTHESLINE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the wyatts as a tag team are pretty good


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

So Cena hasn't won anything tonight.

Anybody else willing to bet that Cena/Rock wins the MOTY award? You know it's going to happen.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That clothesline was evil.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

What a clothesline


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Punk will give AJ his Slammy out of sympathy. No, not THAT Slammy.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The crowd is hot and i am almost sure that they will crap on the ME segment..:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Cena for da win!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Lawler you should stay there for every now, from now on, but without a microphone


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punk/Lesnar


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"The WWE Universe has done a fantastic job on their votes tonight."

That's why we love you, King. So oblivious to the truth.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Time for John Cena to win a Slammy.......


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BRET :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This crowd has been amazing tonight, for sure. 

And hey it's actually been a decent show too.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BRET HART! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bret!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*the great khali's theme hits*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Spoiler Alert. John Cena wins!


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

lol.....MotY going on last, all so HHH can claim it, when HHH/Lesnar wins, THEN we can add it to the bellas shit XDXDXDXDXD


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bret the Hitman Hutt?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

HURT


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*gets ready for HHH/Brock to win*

:ti


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

bret HUT


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

BREEEEEEEEEET

DA HITMAAAAAAAN

*HUTT*


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Bret looking sharp in the suit.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Legend!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bull-fucking-shit was Bret the greatest to "lace up boots"... Why is Vince so in love with Bret again?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bret 'The Hitman'...HEYEERTT


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bret's like


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I give that crowd reaction a 4/10

Not even my Top 1000


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I dozed off a bit, did Edge come out to be a presenter? I thought he was advertised to be a presenter.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Bret HitGOAT Hart*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cant imagine brett coming in without the fink announcing him, just how my mind works


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

He looks so fucking depressed.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Inb4 4/10 jokes


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bret looks a lot fucking better with then suit &n his hair beat down.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't be surprised if its HHH/Lesnar :HHH2


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Match of the Year "The Rock VS John Cena". Twice in a life time.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

cenawinslol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hart needs a hug.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

What a crock of shit that Lesnar/Punk isn't even nominated.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

With the way this night is going, if Triple H wins Match Of The Year, I will laugh my fucking balls off.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Rock/Cena to win, even though it shouldn't.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

if Cena win he will get 4/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Inb4 4/10 jokes


No, you were not inb4 my joke.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

gonna lol when HHH vs Brock wins... meanwhile shouldve been Brock vs Punk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I hope to god Cena doesn't win.

Punk/Taker should definitely win.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL at Punk/Leasnar not an option.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Bret the Hitmaaaaaan... hut!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Cena/Rock is winning


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Hunter/Lesnar.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

unDASHING said:


> *the great khali's theme hits*


Is he still shirtless with his shitty red opants?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Taker vs Punk must win.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Taker/punk or Rhodes/shield deserve the win. But cena will win obviously.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

HHH/Lesnar winning would be hilarious if only because Bret Hart would have to hand Triple H the award.

It'd still be a better winner than Rock/Cena which seems the obvious one at this point.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> No, you were not inb4 my joke.


Damn :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Bull-fucking-shit was Bret the greatest to "lace up boots"


You must be new.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Wait no Bryan vs Cena or Orton Bryan Kane vs shield fuck.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Cena vs Bryan...


Oh wait, I forgot we can't vote for the actual best match


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> I hope to god Cena doesn't win.
> 
> Punk/Taker should definitely win.


Agreed.

Though, I won't be dissapointed if Cody and Goldust/Shield win, since I'ma a Cody mark.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Part of me really wants Rhodes vs Shield to win. That was such a great emotional match


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HHH better not win this. :no:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JBL strong supporter of The Authority, "Its for your family Cody!" cheering on the man they humiliated and fired. That makes sense...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Inb4 Cena vs. Rock II wins.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That Shield/Rhodes match......


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

That tag team match is by far my favorite match of the year!!! (First being Punk vs Lesnar)


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the only match Cena should win for MOTY would be Cena vs Punk from RAW
that was one of the best matches of the year. and its not even nominated. such a joke.

out of the options Punk vs Taker should win.

There were way better matches thank Shield vs Rhodes, HHH vs Lesnar, and Rock vs Cena.

Rock vs Cena was one of the worse matches of the year.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punk/Lesnar isn't even nominated?!?!? FUCCCKKKKKKKK


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey! These are all PPV matches! Aren't they supposed to show photographs, not clips?!?!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Asenath said:


> You must be new.


He's right though!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK Taker/Punk belongs there, and I'd go for Rhodes Vs. Shield too. 

But no Bryan/Cena or Punk/Lesnar? It was decided that HHH Vs. Lesnar is somehow better than both of those? And Rock/Cena, that match that got boring chants early on? OK.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmm I wonder :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rock vs Cena.

Me baking a cake once again during their match. 

Twice in a motherfucking lifetime.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:cena3's match or :HHH2's match is winning


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

TheWFEffect said:


> Wait no Bryan vs Cena or Orton Bryan Kane vs shield fuck.


they want taker v punk to win...Bryan v Cena would be an automatic win with the votes.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What a shitty selection of matches... I can give Punk/Taker and the tag team match some love... but they aren't clear cut ahead of other matches like some of the six man tags the Shield have been in or Punk/Lesnar Byran/Cena. But Cena/Rock and HHH/Lesnar shouldn't be there.. period.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rhodes/Shield, plz.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena will win, he hasen't been on Raw yet tonight.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Asenath said:


> You must be new.


A 4/10 insult, imho.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Rock vs. John Cena is gonna win even though it doesn't deserve it


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

If Rock and Cena wins.. WF will explode.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

He was the greatest. Suck it up butter cup. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck every single match that we just saw there. None of them are match of the year worthy.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Who is this shitty rapper I keep hearing?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

They gotta throw in the diva match towards the end.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Reason why Punk vs Lesnar wasnt nominated according to the wrestling observer is because Punk "cant have a better match" with Lesnar than HHH did.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

AJ getting the jobber entrance


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nattie & Bret


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh God. So AJ *is* gonna make an appearance tonight. That should calm down some of the angry smarks.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

fpalm at Punk/Lesnar not being nominated.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Voted for Rhodes vs Shield.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Punk/Lesnar > HHH/Lesnar


I hope Cena/Rock doesn't win, it was too predictable and boring


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Shows how shit this year has been when these are the 4 best matches.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Honestly, MOTY should be Cena/Punk's #1 contender match on RAW.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh Shit Divas near the Main Event, Brodus must be Jealous right about now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Mister Claus said:


> Rhodes/Shield, plz.



MAH BOI CODY GOING TO WIN MOTY :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Nattie main eventing


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Hart is the greatest to ever lace em up. If you kiddies dont like it tough shit. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

That tag is the only one deserving it!

If cena rock wins... or even that poor hhh vs lesnar..

tag tag tag!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

World's Best said:


> A 4/10 insult, imho.


Agreed. Especially since it's not true.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jobber entrance for AJ? :no:


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Punk/Lesnar should win. Instead we'll get that atrocious Rock and Cena match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

TheGMofGods said:


> Fuck every single match that we just saw there. None of them are match of the year worthy.


Taker/Punk was.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wonder if Christian and Bret Hart tried to get a hot dog at the T-shirt stand tonight.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Shows how shit this year has been when these are the 4 best matches.


You're an idiot, no surprise considering your name


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Cena vs Rock wins and we have.....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Absolute said:


> Oh God. So AJ *is* gonna make an appearance tonight. That should calm down some of the angry smarks.


Unless she looks like like an idiot like last week.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

If Rock VS Cena twice in a lifetime wins we riot!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

AnalBleeding said:


> Reason why Punk vs Lesnar wasnt nominated according to the wrestling observer is because Punk "cant have a better match" with Lesnar than HHH did.


which is a bunch of shit...they don't rig the votes they just rig the nominations and out of all the matches Punk v Taker is really the only one that stands out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Honestly, MOTY should be Cena/Punk's #1 contender match on RAW.


Yup, that is what I said, I agree 100%

It was better than any PPV match, and it was on Raw.

Just imagine if that match was the WM match for the title?


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Lol at the possibility of bret having to give HHH an award for 'match of the year'. Spunds like a rib to me if it happens.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Bret out popped Shawn tonight. Actually he does most times. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I like how Cena vs Bryan is given the Benoit treatment.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

We all know Cena will win, come out and accept the award (maybe something will happen?) and close out the show.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lesnars beatdown of 3MB was better than HHH/Lesnar


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

To be honest there are so many matches that could have made the list. For me almost every match the shield was in was must watch. Can't take these polls to seriously.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> You're an idiot, no surprise considering your name


How does that make me an idiot? lol


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Come on, Nattie. Finish off this night of humiliation and make AJ look stupid again. At least it'll mean she'll retain at TLC.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Shows how shit this year has been when these are the 4 best matches.


Well they aren't going to have 3 Punk matches and a Shield/Rhodes match.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

It's a shame Punk/Lesnar isn't nominated because of HHH's ego. Can't believe a match as awful as Rock/Cena II is probably going to win.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So at this rate, the last segment is going to last about five minutes?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

LigerJ81 said:


> Oh Shit Divas near the Main Event, Brodus must be Jealous right about now.


Not that main event player Brodus.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> How does that make me an idiot? lol


Exactly


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LongHessa said:


> Bret out popped Shawn tonight. Actually he does most times.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lol

*pat on the head*

Good, good. Let the jimmies rustle.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

The Rock & Cena will win this. With the amount of fans they have...yup.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Jobbers entrance for AJ. This completes the E's trolling of AJ smarks.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Please let AJ win tonight.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yup, that is what I said, I agree 100%
> 
> It was better than any PPV match, and it was on Raw.
> 
> Just imagine if that match was the WM match for the title?


That match was so good. We knew the outcome but they still managed to give us hope. Pure gold.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"And the winner is: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada!"


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

LongHessa said:


> Hart is the greatest to ever lace em up. If you kiddies dont like it tough shit.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





LongHessa said:


> He was the greatest. Suck it up butter cup.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Whoa, sorry if I hurt your feelers brah.

I'll concede. You win. Calling yourself the greatest undoubtedly makes you the greatest. #awesomelogic


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

This is the main event?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

I bet AJ outpopped everyone


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ looks beautiful


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Shows how shit this year has been when these are the 4 best matches.


Punk/Cena and Punk/Lesnar should have been nominated, to be honest.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

More WWFucker with Cena vs Rock winning, and the Diva match begin the main event.

and the crowd is giogn to boo the shit out of it because they know its rigged

this is the best crowd ever.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The match-up graphic for the Divas title didn't even got the full display.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

OMG. Fuck this company. IM DONE. 









Lol Jk. Who didn't see a cena win coming?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:ti


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

UGH


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

RIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:cena4:rock


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

told you all


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lololololololololo :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

huehuehuehuehuehuehuehue


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

ROCK 2 TIME SLAMMY!! No Satellite


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:ti


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And you know Bret is sitting there like "Yeah, that's bullshit".


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Duck and Cover! Rock vs. Cena won.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, that was bullshit. Cena/Rock was WAY overrated.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The champ is HEEEEEEEEEEEEERE!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FUCK THAT!*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Here comes dat hate!

Fuck that match.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bullshit


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Stevie May said:


> "And the winner is: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada!"


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

wtf..... that match sucked as I recall and the fans clearly shitted on that match


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I knew it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:mark: :mark: YAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSS :mark: :mark:








:ti


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

All the boos lol


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

'effin troll cena


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

HAHAHAHA. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. THIS IS EVEN FUCKING BETTER.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 OF COURSE GOLDEN BOY HAD TO WIN IT!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL LOL LOL LOL

:cena :cena :cena :cena3


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:ti :lmao :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLSHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

smfh


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

bahahaha


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

BOO THIS MAN! That's bullshit.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Gross


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Slammy Winner is here :cena


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

of course they give John Cena the last slammy


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Incoming lolz in 3...2....1....


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

AJ's music makes me want to kill myself

Cena/Rock hahaha


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahaha. :lol


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 








:cena3


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol that piece of shit got match of the year? Fuck off!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CENAWINSLOL

Even in the Slammys.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bleh.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The fucking face of the company booed out of the building....


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Man I'd rather him win SOTY over winning something for that match..


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

gun to mouth


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

LOL. One of the worst WM main events.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Okay, that was bullshit. Cena/Rock was WAY overrated.


That's true...and it's usually rated shit :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Yup... Fuck you WWE. Can't have our Golden Boy ignored. And listen to the crowd.. tells you what bullshit that rigged poll was.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I bet all of you were surprised that Cena won am I right what a shocker?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol, those booes


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

AHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHah.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

They just had to give Cena an award tonight. fpalm Everybody knows that no one voted for that match.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Of course Cena would win. ugh


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't buy it. No way more people voted for that. Now do I believe the Stephanie win. Nope. Voting rigged. Haha


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

LOLOLOL Bret had to book it the fuck out, he was like "you gotta be shitting me....I need a beer, where's shawn?"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This is now officially the worst Slammys ever.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I fucking can't with this company.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

:no: just no....


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CENA WINS

LOL


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Two years in a row cena was boo'd to hell while accepting his slammy.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

they should have just had Bryan v Cena as a nominee


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That wasn't even the match of the night, much less the year


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey, isn't that the dad and kid that we're plants for Cena's Summerslam promo?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Punk/Cena and Punk/Lesnar should have been nominated, to be honest.


If Punk/Cena won people would have been ok with it.

Rock vs Cena was a terrible match.

And this crowd is awesome. This is why that award wasn't giving up sooner bc the crowd would have mocked the rest of the show


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Boos for third year in a row...fourth? Fifth? I lost count. Lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

THAT MATCH WAS SHIT OMFG 

This is why I hate the Slammys.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TOP 5 MATCH OF ALL-TIME IMO.

RIGHT CHOICE WAS MADE.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

PacoAwesome said:


> Lol that piece of shit got match of the year? Fuck off!


You're not sports entertained?
:cena3 :vince2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That kid looked like a serial killer.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I hate you, Felix. :no::frustrate


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This night has been some consistent fuckery though.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

LMFAO. Troll Cena strikes again :cena


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Strangely, I'm not even mad. Guess because I knew it would happen.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

You can't stop SuperCena!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock 9h
> 
> "Do something once.. it's an anomaly. Twice.. its a pattern. Three times.. it defines you" ~ Howie Long #DefineYourGreatness


Seed planted?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL was that a "You can't stop super cena" sign?


----------



## xFinalCountdown (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow. LMAO smh.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What is the main event tonight??


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Y2J Problem said:


> AJ's music makes me want to kill myself


LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Even Cena knows it's a shit decision


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

You know what that means? Cena/Rock III is a lock now.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

So that's Worst match of the year out the way. Who's presenting the slammy for the best?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Cena vs. Rock over Punk/Taker.......LET DA BUTTHURT BEGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, Rock/Cena II was so good that no one wants to remember that shitfest of a match


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Ryback vs Khali should have won


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Obviously some of you felt the same :lol


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL is that what they wanted the match of the year award ceremony to go? 

fpalm


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Cena vs. Rock II was quite arguably the worst match of 2013. I wouldn't even give it *


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

Bullshit


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

My goodness... Everyone kept saying it, I just went "Nah, surely not... right?... Guys?..." but... WOW... Rock vs PathetiCena MOTY? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao fucking awesome.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

OMG RANDOM MILITARY GUY!

THANK YOU FOR SERVING OUR COUNTRY!!!!!!!!! *in annoying voice*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I just realized that a divas match is main eventing. what the hell?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Two years in a row cena was boo'd to hell while accepting his slammy.


Most controversial superstar in WWE history!

:vince3


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Can we get this over with? I want to see the grand magnificence that will be the TITLE ASCENSION!!!!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

You would think that WWE would at least make the votes be legit so that way the fans have an actual reason to download the app.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I can't be the only one who LOL'd at a kid of all people holding a "You Can't Stop Super Cena" sign.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

We Want Paige sign :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They should have chosen an empty arena to do these awards.. because the crowd shit on almost all of them.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

God AJ is so hot, would love to get them jeans off her


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That completes this year's Slammy fuckery. Are you not sports entertained?! :ti

*2,400TH POST!!!*


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

AJ dosnt fill out a pair jeans very well


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

JEKingOfKings said:


> You know what that means? Cena/Rock III is a lock now.


Vince'll keep that in his back pocket for now :vince5


----------



## Rockysays (Apr 21, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao What a sham this is hahaha
Both men were booed out of the building hahahaha what a joke this is


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

unDASHING said:


>


Funny


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty obvious Cena was gonna win. That's why this award was left for the end of the night.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't normally get emotional, but what a giant pile of horseshit. MOTY my fucking ass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol

And to think there are people on here who defend this company. Fucking hilariously pathetic.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


>


:lmao


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Are we sure this isn't for worst match of the year?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

y2j4lyf said:


> We Want Paige sign :lmao



Why is that funny


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Catsaregreat said:


> AJ dosnt fill out a pair jeans very well


Well that's what she gets for not shopping at Baby Gap anymore.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BEHOLD THE KING, THE KING OF KINGS!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Here someone to make us all happy!!!!!! The Game is here


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

On your knees!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

King of Kings :mark:

Steph :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Natalya pointing up and shouting Owen...that's cool shit right there.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Put Booker back on commentary plz.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*What's a Super Cena? Are you refering to the superb quality of the blow jobs I get from my friend, John?* :vince5


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

when the hell is Paige gonna be here???

are they actually gonna put Paige with Lesnar and Heyman? or was that just rumors?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Last Fan Standing


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> That completely this year's Slammy fuckery. Are you not sports entertained?! :ti


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

World's Best said:


> You're not sports entertained?
> :cena3 :vince2


Here, let me help you with that.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> They should have chosen an empty arena to do these awards.. because the crowd shit on almost all of them.


Empty arena? Imagine the piped cheers Cena gets! :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't need WWE's shitty award ceremony telling me what's the greatest match of the year. 

Or the Diva.

Or the Extreme Moment.

Or whatever.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Now all these people who are moaning know how the AJ marks are feeling.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sooooooooo they're gonna hang both titles up in the sky... ...and then what?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Here comes The Authority!

:HHH2 :HHH


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So... one week in and they've already given up on Bad News Barrett?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Time for the crowd to fuck the ME with their reactions...:mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Stop acting like you guys are pissed that Cena won. You knew he was going to win it all along. Don't act surprised.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Demoslasher said:


> God AJ is so hot, would love to get them jeans off her


I would berry my dick so far in her ass whoever pulled it out would become the new King Arthur


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Ive honestly never gone back to even watch a second of Cena/Rock II 

What a fucking shitfest of a match.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I was at Mania, Punk and Taker was easily MOTN and should have won MOTY. Not surprising to see Cena get booed again, i thought he was gonna hand the slammy to Hart like he did with Flair last year. Don't think polls are rigged just the popular people will win which is why Henry didn't win and AJ didn't win.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"The Ascension Ceremony."

Sounds like some shit a cult would do before the leader kills someone/tries to have sex with all the underage members.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

it is a popularity contest and most of the wwe app downloaders are casuals


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

unDASHING said:


>


Gets me every time :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:trips


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

y2j4lyf said:


> We Want Paige sign.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

THE PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN

:rock :cena2 THE GOAT FEUD

THE GOAT MATCH

DEAL WITH IT WWE UNIVERSE :vince5 :vince5 :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope the PPV has just the new belt being above the ring, so we only get one champion.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena won, tell me that wasn't rigged? 

That was literally one of the worst main events I've ever seen, the last 5 minutes were "finisher, counter, finisher, counter, etc."


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Still gotta be involved HHH.. Still have to be involved 
Why dont you do fucking something useful like sign a fucking wrestler who doesn't injure himself after 30 seconds like Kevin Steen?


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Good lord almighty eve!!! STUNNING.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Santa For WHC said:


> *What's a Super Cena? Are you refering to the superb quality of the blow jobs I get from my friend, John?* :vince5


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

heh.


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

:troll :cena5


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What an awful XB1 advert that was


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Empty arena? Imagine the piped cheers Cena gets! :lmao


"The fans outside are cheering so loud for Cena, we can hear it in the arena!" :cole3


----------



## Austing (Nov 15, 2013)

I never get overly emotional by the garbage the WWE pulls but the Slammy's are almost insulting.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

LOL at the butthurt itt.

You guys honestly thought Cena was gonna walk away empty handed?

Rock/Cena > Taker/Punk

:ti


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Sooooooooo they're gonna hang both titles up in the sky... ...and then what?


Dumbass...then everyone cheers for Orton and Cena...

Oh wait yeah and then what?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

RISE ABOVE HATE


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

the fox said:


> it is a popularity contest and most of the wwe app downloaders are casuals


Yeah casuals who cabbage patch to the Jonas Brothers "Hold On" while jacking off to a picture of the Great Khali.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Dear WWE,










I'd be irritated, but these awards don't mean a fucking thing. Let your MOTY winner be proof of that.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

World's Best said:


> Cena won, tell me that wasn't rigged?
> 
> That was literally one of the worst main events I've ever seen, the last 5 minutes were "finisher, counter, finisher, counter, etc."


Yeah, like a TNA match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

El Barto said:


> Last Fan Standing


Loved this. :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO THIS THREAD GOT MAD JOKES.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

This RAW has been painful.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Sooooooooo they're gonna hang both titles up in the sky... ...and then what?


We're going to look at it until the show ends.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Seriously. Does anybody know what's supposed to happen at this ascension thing?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Santa For WHC said:


> RISE ABOVE HATE


Looks like the Impact Zone


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Sooooooooo they're gonna hang both titles up in the sky... ...and then what?


Then The Ascension will rise. Probably not though.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Tyler Perry, please, go fuck off. You're not funny.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


>


Holy shit, where is that taken from? I've played the game, but it doesn't look like it's from it.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Seriously. Does anybody know what's supposed to happen at this ascension thing?


Bury Daniel Bryan


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Santa For WHC said:


> *What's a Super Cena? Are you refering to the superb quality of the blow jobs I get from my friend, John?* :vince5


Hey Vince, Nikki wants her turn now. Her claws are starting to come out!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

"The Ascension Ceremony" This shit better break out into a damn brawl


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Buckley said:


> "The fans outside are cheering so loud for Cena, we can hear it in the arena!" :cole3


I think :lawler would be most likely to say that, lol.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Still gotta be involved HHH.. Still have to be involved
> Why dont you do fucking something useful like sign a fucking wrestler who doesn't injure himself after 30 seconds like Kevin Steen?


Ill be honest, I have next to no interest in seeing steen in the WWE


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

AnalBleeding said:


> when the hell is Paige gonna be here???
> 
> are they actually gonna put Paige with Lesnar and Heyman? or was that just rumors?


That was just a wet dream some smark had.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Should have been main event of the year or spectacle of the year not match of the year when the winner is a 3star match barely at best if you watch it drunk


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Seriously. Does anybody know what's supposed to happen at this ascension thing?


Something like this....


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Great Khali and jack swagger omg.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Christian :lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

CHRISTIAN :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

christains back


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Christian appears from no where.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh Hey Christian


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Instead of cheering Orton, the crowd will die with those two tonight.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Kahli... lolz


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol at Khali in there


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Khali is one of the greatest champions of all time LOL


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Then Khali is just stood there :lmao :lmao :lmao

Greatest ever


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

lol Great khali


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

A wild Christian appears!!! :mark:


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol the Miz, Swagger, and Khali


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christian's blue dot ass.


Khali :lmao

Chip!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Where the fuck is Ziggler? 

And lol at Punk laughing.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THE GREAT KHALI. 

GOAT WHC REIGN.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

LoL Khali is in the ring!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jack Swagger, The Miz, The Great Khali, Alberto Del Rio....man there have been some shitty champions.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Christian, Jack Swagger, Miz and Khali in the ring "Some of the greatest champions of all time" LOL!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punk corpsing


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Going to be weird if randy orton is wearing his wrestling gear when everyone else isnt


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This is really needed? "some of the greats" You have Khali and Swagger up there


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Swagger spent his suit money on smoke :ti


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Mike Chioda was a great world champion.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

facepalm punk hahahaha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Punk laughing


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

I call bullshit on that statement


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I wonder how many of these guys will HHH bury in this segment.

Random ass Christian appearance. 

:lmao ADR's face at Steph's mention of HHH.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mizark rocking that salmon jacket again.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Didn't that ref get fired? 
Logic, fuck it.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Dolph with the champions, after they just announced him on the pre-show. :lmao

They need to stop :berried him.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Punk laughing his ass off at Steph propping up Trips.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why is Rey Mysterio there? Wasn't he champion for like less than two hours? Lol.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The ring looks awesome :mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

What if Daniel Bryan just went ape and beat the crap out of everyone in the ring?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Medea's Christmas


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lols at CM Punk laughing and playing with the ref's mic.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Punk in the back rolling.

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Punk's reaction :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

lolololswagger


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

CM Punk just made this segment


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Punks face LOL


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

A wild Christian appears. Also, Henry with that retirement suit. :lol


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA perfect timing on camera to get Punk and even Miz laughing their ass off at that shit.....


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Christian always gets treated like such a non entity :lol

Show da INSTANT CLASSIC some respect you Chunts


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I just realized something. Did Christian ever present??


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

lol at punk laughing at HHH


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck you Stephanie, the greatest is not HHH, it's Mike Chioda


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punks face lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

lolmizandkhali


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Poor Henry, standing there in a suit. Should have had him in a match tonight instead of that Sin Cara/Del Rio match.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Why are Punk and Bryan in the ring?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Big Show in there acting like the last two months didn't happen. :drake1


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Punk :lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Henry in 'dat suit'


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Holy shit, where is that taken from? I've played the game, but it doesn't look like it's from it.


It was from the award show that happened this week. VGA/X or something like that.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

lol @ Hoody Punk standing next to bow tie everyone else.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Lol Khali


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bryan's face :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dolph being there has to be trolling and when was Mike Chioda the WWE Champion?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

facepalm by punk after that comment


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DANIEL BRYAN chants again :lmao


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

With Punk and Bryan in the ring at the same time they gotta do something good here.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk already saved the segment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan getting the last laugh. This is great.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

To bad guys like Ric Flair isn't there.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No1curr about this shit. Where's Shane?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

RATINGS wearing the salmon jacket :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryan corpsing.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH them fans could give a shit :lol


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

DANIEL BRYAN :renee


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Daniel is SO over, it's incredible! (Okay it's his hometown, but still)


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Henry you funny guy!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Why are there refs there?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The corpsing is back :lmao


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

ahahahhahaha tha db chant!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Hahahahhahaha fuck you HHH. DANIAL BRYAN!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HAHAHAH, EAT THAT CHANT, H. ******.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao what the fuck were they thinking putting him in the ring for this


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

OMG yes...unbelievable


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Those DB chants!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I bet markedfordeath will make a thread or post saying the WWE can't continue to ignore the Bryan chants.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Listen to the WWE Universe, Cole!

"We want Sheamus!!" :lawler


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Khali is one of the greatest champions of all time LOL


SHUT..................UP! The WWE used his title win to replace Chris Benoit's legacy!!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Mark Henry losin his shit over these DB chants, LOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao wonder if HHH is getting pissed with those chants


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Trolling the shit out of HHH lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Look at Mark Henry!

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh Christ, they're actually acknowledging Khali as a former WHC. And fuck you Puppet H, it's all about AmDrag. :jay2


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

THIS IS HOW OVER IS THIS MAN


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dat Christian sighting!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

They won't stop chanting!!! They are so fucking with the Authority!!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

hahahhaahahahahaha holy fuck i hate bryan but I LOVE THIS


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

mark henry is going to be jobbign to 3mb for that shit


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bryan chants :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Mark Henry trying to save the segment


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan hijacking the show! lol.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DANIEL BRYAN CHANTS!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

the fans shitting on this :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Mark Henry laughing lol


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

this is so awesome.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

sheamus is very over with this crowd


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

DAT MARK HENRY!!! DEM YES! CHANTS!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao I love this crowd.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

CHANT HIS FUCKING NAME, MY FRIENDS.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

They're going nuts :lmao


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

REVOLT OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They are fucking this entire thing up.
Good :lmao


Thank you, Washington.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Trolololololol


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

GOAT segment


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Holy shit...I know he's over but god damn I was not expecting this from the crowd.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao HOLY SHIT.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

:lol Fucking love Mark Henry


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I love this damn crowd :lmao :lmao


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

lmao

Mark Henry is getting fired..


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

^^^ HHH on the inside


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol love it!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:trips Isn't going to be happy.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Henry raising DB's hand, HBK trying to quiet the crowd, DB with that unconformable laugh while HHH is pissed. Fantastic.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

That was the greatest fucking thing ever


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Mark Henry and Daniel Bryan are so getting buried :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DAT is who the people want fuck Cena fuck orton.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

lmao triple h mad as fk


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

markedfordeath is having "good times" right now


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This crowd is god damn epic.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah DB isn't face of the company material, take that HHH


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

LMFAO


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

This is awesome.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

And then Seattle's crowd goes for the double win. BEARDSANITY


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bryan isn't a draw though, remember that guys!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Seattle crowd drowning out Trips :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

How long can they go?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:trips right now :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Take that WWE... fucking thank you crowd. Ignore what we want at your own peril you senile douchebags.


----------



## IceColdConnor (Oct 21, 2013)

Daniel Bryan owns the WWE. He has the ENTIRE CROWD BY THE BALLS. This guy NEEDS to be the champion at Wrestlemania.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol Bryan laughing his ass off.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

I love how the other champions have to try to no-sell the Brian chants. This authority shit is so true to life. No one wants to go against the grain.

Wonder if Henry will be punished.

This is what the WWE gets for trying to derail Bryan, and I'm not even a Bryan fan. They are going to be forced to deal with this. 

I love Bryan just lovin' it up.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This moment is fucking legendary


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Someone wanna explain why Orton has the title instead of Bryan.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Moment of the year, hands down


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Vince is gonna have a heart attack any minute.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

yessss! 

in their fucking face!

im laughing so hard! 

they clearly dont like it 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Trolling HHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH FUCK ORTON AND CENA

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

DBryan about to get Buried 12 ft under now :HHH2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck you gonna bring him out there and not expect them to react like that. 

This company :lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

JamesK said:


> THIS IS HOW OVER IS THIS MAN


It's his hometown...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:HHH
:HHH
:HHH
:HHH
:HHH


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

damn son


buried that shit right there and then.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Amazing moment. I can say i'm happy that i stepped foot in Seattle 2 years ago, they make me proud. 

HHH with a gota line though :lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

HHH's face :lmao:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol @ Triple H trying to bury the crowd. The struggle is real.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This crowd tonight has been epic!!! :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Triple H with the sick burns <,<


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Then HHH buries the lot of them


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

HHH is so salty.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHAHA love LIVE TV....Take that Triple H : : : :


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

They will punish Bryan for being over... :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

You can tell HHH is pissed off.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn Bryan didn't even do anything at all and props to Trips for that quick burial of the chants.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

lmfao triple h is gonna have a melt down


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

and that burial

GOTTA LOVE DA GAME


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What Chants now... haha


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Amber B said:


> They are fucking this entire thing up.
> Good :lmao
> 
> 
> Thank you, Washington.


Seattle to be precise


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Best part of the night. Still laughing.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

But he's not over!!! Randy is the better champion!! /s


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is there a ref in the ring??


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

STOOPID belt holder bs thing


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Fucking Great Khali is out there... :lmao


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I LOVE THE WWE UNIVERSE.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Do they always put Bret and Shawn right next to each other as shade?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bless this crowd and fuck this company.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at Hunter getting, "What" chants.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

This crowd is eating HHH. FUCK YOU HHH 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol HHH owned.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So they're both going to get booed right?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Champion of Champions? Like in WWE '11 or whatever?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

HHH is fucking seething.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

The people have chosen and Daniel Bryan is the *chosen one*.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and now Crickets for Orton 

LOL


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

You can't out bury HHH.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't know why it annoys me but why the fuck isn't he wearing clothes?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Crickets for Orton :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

HHH is ANGRY on the inside, u can tell


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

DUDE THIS IS DEAD SILENCE for Orton 

Seriously... I SLEDOM hear that lack of a pop.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

That was a good line from Triple H to Bryan, though.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Santa For WHC said:


> markedfordeath is having "good times" right now


Meanwhile, at markedfordeath's home.....


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Fan Participation 2014


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HHH didn't introduce him as the face of WWE :hmm:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSIMAS said:


> Fucking Great Khali is out there... :lmao


He missed the dance-off segment so he stumbled down there.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh Christian is in the ring.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

But remember, guys...Daniel Bryan is NOT a draw


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

David Arquette isn't present. This is illegitimate.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

PhilThePain said:


> Champion of Champions? Like in WWE '11 or whatever?


I was actually about to say that. That storyline sucked.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

It's hilarious how little they care about Orton.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

You can tell that HHH is going to be running to the back and screaming to vince "ALRIGHT FUCK THIS GIVE ME BRYAN AT WM SO I CAN BURY THIS SKINNY FAT PIECE OF SHIT"


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The crowd is on their feet for the 11 time champ!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They will either ignore that reaction or reconsider putting homeboy back into title contention...
Who the fuck am I kidding? They'll ignore it.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

I can see Vince blaming Daniel Bryan for fucking up the segment and then proceed to CM Punk 2009-2011 him


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

crickets for Orton..


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

god this crowd is legendary. they fucked up big time by bringing out bryan in person for this segment...this isn't even a smark town and if this is what they get from seattle of all places, just imagine how much worse it's gonna get in other cities.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Seattle, please bury cena.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

FOR THE RECORD. THAT IS THE RIGHT KIND OF HEAT HHH WANTS TO BE GETTING AS A HEEL. DAT XPAC HEAT

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

More chants please, Seattle. xxxx


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Do they always put Bret and Shawn right next to each other as shade?


In the center where the GOATs belong


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I just can't wait for the crowd to start a riot at the end of TLC!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Rey Mysterio: Too cool for a suit


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Seattle, please bury cena.


Bury em both.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


> Fan Participation 2014


Including curbstomping HHH. :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Inb4 Cena acknowledges the crowd's chants to try and put himself over.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

:lol Silence vs. Boos 

good shit, WWE.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I HEAR VOICES IN MY HEAD
THE CROWD'S POP FOR ME
OH WAIT A SEC
THERE IS NO POP


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Merry Fitzmas To All said:


> So they're both going to get booed right?


Close, guess Orton's getting the Del Rio treatment.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Was anybody else waiting for HHH to start clearing the ring like he did after Cody and Goldust won the tag titles and he shoved them out of the ring?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes the champ!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

HHH has to be LEGIT pissed. He couldn't talk loud enough over those chants


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL @ fucking Khali being in the ring. :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is a first for Cena. He gets booed AND his opponent gets booed


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> They will either ignore that reaction or reconsider putting homeboy back into title contention...
> Who the fuck am I kidding? They'll ignore it.


You forgot the most possible option, they'll punish him for the reaction. Because that's what they do.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The greatest champions ever stand in this ring, Mike Chioda and John Cone!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The faces of the company... :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Aberto No Heato for Orton, boos for Cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Watch Cena pull a Madonna and try to steal some of Bryan's heat. Like always.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh god 50 bucks Cena is gonna suck up to the crowd by hyping up bryan


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Jawn Ceena with the nuclear boos. I love this crowd.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

PhilThePain said:


> Rey Mysterio: Too cool for a suit


Joseph A Bank doesn't carry matching Suits to mexican masks.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

The crowd is no-selling this entire segment. It's so brilliant.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

So which one is the face?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> god this crowd is legendary. they fucked up big time by bringing out bryan in person for this segment...this isn't even a smark town and if this is what they get from seattle of all places, just imagine how much worse it's gonna get in other cities.


Bryan grew up 2 hours from seattle...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Inb4 Cena acknowledges the crowd's chants to try and put himself over.


Lol. Spot on.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Please start the bryan chant again!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

y2j4lyf said:


> I was actually about to say that. That storyline sucked.


And the new belt was ugly. Hopefully if they make a new belt it'll look better than in the game haha


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Aberto No Heato for Orton, boos for Cena


*Al-bore-to No-Heat-o


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Why is Mike Chioda in the ring?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol bt its asmark crowd u guys only smarks wud cheer for da ice creem midjets


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

I hate to say it but I marked out for that crowd reaction of "Daniel Bryan" and "YES" chants harder than anything else I've seen this year. For real


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That awkward moment when everyone in the ring is better than your current faces of the company.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm hoping the crowd will chant "wrap it up" cause this is terrible.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena to use Bryan's name to kiss ass to the crowd, I totally see it coming.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wonder what Big Show & Mick are whispering about in the back? :hmm:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Mark Henry is so awesome man.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

daniel bryan chants lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

CENA FAIL! YOU FAIL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena vs Orton..those motherfucking up and coming wrestlers.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:bryan


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

VRsick said:


> Bryan grew up 2 hours from seattle...


That's the reason... Because no other city has done that...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

more DB champion chants ha
You know Orton is seething


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

fuck that handshake.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry chants! :lol Keep them up!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

This crowd. Fucking LOL.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Seriously, where the hell is Ziggler??

And lol the crowd is at it again.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena shaking Bryan's hand to try and put himself over. Wow.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The faces of the WWE.

One gets booed and the other gets no reaction whatsoever.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd shitting on this :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, this crowd doesn't give a fuck, lol.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Just give the belts to Bryan goddammit.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The crowd shitting on this segment hahaha


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I fucking love you Seattle.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

YES lol


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

CROWD DOESN'T FUCKING CARE!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

cindel25 said:


> I'm hoping the crowd will chant "wrap it up" cause this is terrible.


Best chant ever would be "We want CSI"


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Fuck Christian looks old


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

DB going to join Mr. McMahon's Kiss My Ass Club next week at this rate


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister Claus said:


> That awkward moment when everyone in the ring is better than your current faces of the company.


Not Khali, though.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

lmfao this segment is so gold.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena shaking his buddies hand.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Swagger laughing. :lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao 

What the fuck were they thinking?


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

OH SHIT HERE THEY GO AGAIN


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryan is probably thinking to himself: "please stop cheering me I'm gonna get buried so hard for this"


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> David Arquette isn't present. This is illegitimate.


It's also missing Russo....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Wonder what Big Show & Mick are whispering about in the back? :hmm:


"Can you believe how stupid this is?"

"Yes I can. You coming to my comedy gig tomorrow?"


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

They won't stop with the chants :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

face looking tight. Damn.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Orton doing what he does best, killing a crowd


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

RUTHLESS AGGRESSION!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao still chanting


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The belts are getting suspended? What did they do?!

*after Raw* "Unsuspend the belts, TLC is not in this venue damn it!"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Bryan/henry/swagger/ziggler all gonna get buried for corpsing


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orton is a lot better on the mic when there's a lot of other people in the ring


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Boring :lmao


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Same Orton vs. Cena feud we've seen. 

Orton says Cena isn't aggresive enough. Cena smiles. This fucking feud.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Boring :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Boring :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

If I had a nickle for every time they did this match. Honestly. These boring chants are deserved.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BORING

Problem, Randall? :troll


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH the boring chant

I love it


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Boring


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> Not Khali, though.


:lol didn't even see him.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BORINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The crowd shitting all over this :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Boring chants!


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

BORING


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Boooooring Boooooring


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

boring chants lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Boring chants.:lmao


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Santa For WHC said:


> Not Khali, though.


Someone get Khali and his huge tits outta there!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

BORING chants


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Boring chants :lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Bryan to face off against everyone else in the ring in a handicap match for the titles.

His partners? The crowd...


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Crowd taking a fucking DUMP on this. Don't blame them though.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"BORING" CHANTS :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Punk trying not to laugh.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

HHH should just make an impromptu match and crown himself champ.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Boring chants :deandre

Seattle dropping a steaming one all over Orton


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Crowd is shitting all over this. :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Mister Claus said:


> That awkward moment when everyone in the ring is better than your current faces of the company.


Woah now Khali is out there. Let's not say something we can't take back...


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

I fucking called it all the night that the crowd will fuck the segment.. And thats what this ME deserves

Respect to the crowd!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Seattle not taking any of Orton's shit lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Is CM Punk laughing?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Seattle just got put on the shit list.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PUNK LAUGHING IN THE BACKROUND :lmao


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Lol at Bret smirking at the boring chants


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Damn :lmao


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

Boring chant? Dbrys fault!


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

CM Punk trying so hard not to laugh


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Crowd shitting on this is great.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

BORING CHANTS


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Best chant ever would be "We want CSI"


WE WANT WHITE COLLAR!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Boring! Boring! Boring! Boring! Boring! Boring! Boring! Boring! Boring! Boring! Boring! Boring! Boring! Boring! Boring! Boring!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Lmfao I love this segment I bet it's gonna get edited out the ass and Vince is gonna bitch lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BORING! BORING!

FACE OF THE WWE! rton2


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I hope the crowd shits on this match at TLC sunday


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

if the WWE doesnt change shit after this type of a reaction they deserve to go out of business next year. The crowd is pleading for this shit to end.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

This is embarrassing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The crowd couldn't find any fucks to give


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I love this CROWDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

I just want Punk to take the mic and insert himself into this feud. It would be too much epic.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh my god ive never seen a program or segment fail as much as this one. This is the best moment on raw all year, fucking burying cena and Orton and most of all hhh. Orton is getting mad silence. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Stevie May said:


> :lmao still chanting


Excellent gif :lol

Punk :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:ti Punk is dying back there. :ti


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol @ Swagger.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Swagger looks so sad standing in the back.

Orton's about had it with this crowd.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

This crowd is signing Daniel Bryan's death certificate, and they don't even know it.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

You can tell HHH and Orton are pissed at the crowd.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ziggs is in there


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Legend Killer!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This just shows the ignorance of this fucked up company.
Head in the sand and up their own asses.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

LOLOL HBK


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Shouldn't this so called "last time the belts are together" thing been done on SD?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Poor Orton--finally cutting a decent promo and the crowd is just not giving a fuck.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta love this crowd! :lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I hope Swagger smokes weed after this segment


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Orton is going to have a hissy fit


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry New Jersey crowd, Seattle crowd wins the Slammy for Crowd of the Year


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

CM Punk laughing LOL


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao Punk corpsing 

Must be real awkward for Bryan right now


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

This fucking crowd. :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HBK's face :ti


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ugh, Randy, Foley's career was over by the time you got to him.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO at Shawn Michaels' reaction


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

inb4 the 'look at the 10 Daniel Bryan smarks in the crowd trying to hijack the show'


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HBK - No fucks given
Bret - No fucks given 
:lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Just got through a level of Candy Crush and Orton is still talking


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randall took years off of the career of a man who was already retired from wrestling. The fuck? :ti


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HBShizzle waving :lmao
Well, it's official, Orton sucks. There truly is no hope for this...vanilla...snake dude.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Merry Fitzmas To All said:


> :lmao
> 
> What the fuck were they thinking?


best for business


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

this is the greatest segment ever


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lols. HBK and Brett can't sell Orton's promo.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

"Randy, shut the fuck up!" -guy in crowd :lmao


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

This is so lame. :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Did they really think this was going to get over in Seattle? The PNW isn't a traditionally 'smark' crowd, but they love wrestling almost like they're Canadian.

. . .Did Randall just try and snatch Bret's G.O.A.T. wig?

Tell 'em, Seattle. #yousuck


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mmmm... Randy just trying get that heat.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I love how ONE week BEFORE the PPV, the crowd is SHITTTING ON THIS PROMO LOL : : :

GO BRYAN GO!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I can't believe this is happening before the fucking Unification match.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

:lmao at neither man knowing who the "You Suck" chants were being directed at there 

:lmao


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Punk is trying so hard no to laugh at the chants.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

All that and Cena buries it in one facial expression


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Crowd chanting for Bryan and Punk laughing his ass off! :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena says two words, then gets booed. THIS CROWD DOES NOT CARE ANYMORE!!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

These chants are funny. :lol


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

HAHAHA Booker T there with a "Mother of God" moment right there


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ziggler gonna get buried more because of this crowd just because


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:kobe


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Booker slowly taking off his glasses before Cena speaks. Why?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Swagger looks so sad standing in the back.
> 
> Orton's about had it with this crowd.


Both those guys can literally can go fuck themselves right to the unemployment line. Swagger especially.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Cena getting dem cheap pops


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

HERE COME THE CENAS PUTTING HIMSELF OVER POSTS AGAIN.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

D-BRY


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o cena...wow


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

"It's funny"

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking heat stealer.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lok said:


> HBK - No fucks given
> Bret - No fucks given
> :lol


:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK and Bret looked at eachother and laughed while Orton was attempting to insult them. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

John Cena, you goddamn suck up.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena would put Foley to shame for cheap pops.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Bryan :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Time for Cena's aggressive NEVER QUIT! speech, He'll start out calm and submissive then gradually build up to yelling and take his shirt off.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

god this guy is a douchebag


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cena using bryan as a pass for cheers


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This motherfucker did exactly what I just said he'd do :lmao

Always trying to steal someone's steelo.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Cena just saved this segment, LMAO....they had no choice.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Here we go....Cena the fucking leach that he is.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

OH god he has resorting to using Daniel Bryan for pops fpalm


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Dat face.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Vintage Cena!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

VINTAGE CENA


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Really Cena? really


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

CENA'S LIPS ALL OVER BRYAN'S ASS


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Saw that shit coming. Cena kissing that ass.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Cena trying to get himself over using bryan again


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena with the cheap applause via DB


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Rofl. Cena using Bryan to get himself over AGAIN.

This fucking guy.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

My *****, no. :deandre


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Damn you, Cena.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

ahhaha that sight from stephanie


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I called it Fuck you Cena


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cheap pop for the win!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Every time.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena is a master troll!!!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK DOES BRYAN HAVE TO DO WITH THIS

FUCK THIS SHIT, CENA


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Trips in the background, seething that Cena has just pulled this off


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Cena you suck up. God I hate him sometimes


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cena sucking up. :lol


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Cena predictably using Bryan as his shield.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Bryan :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Fuck you Cena and your goddamn pandering to the crowd


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow I actually loved Orton for a bit there when he was going after Foley. Good stuff.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Vintage Cena! This entire segment really describes the WWE in a nutshell.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:lol @ Cena


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

His name......was Daniel Bryan


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"My name is Bryan Daniels-oh sh DANIEL BRYAN! DANIEL BRYAN! hehehe..."


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe it's because this is his (sort of) hometown, but Bryan is insanely over.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn... Orton almost broke there.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena just leeching off the pops from others once again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CENA is kissing ASS.....i love how i BET this was NOT part of the script.... Talk about this Bryan OWNING this...

But will Vince punish Bryan? :vince5


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Bret and shawn laughing at Orton's threats. Hahaha epic goats

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Orton trying his best not to :ti.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mister Claus said:


> HBK and Bret looked at eachother and laughed while Orton was attempting to insult them. :lol


:lmao


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Cena fucking leaching


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena is suck a coattail rider. Get lost, douche.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

The Absolute said:


> Inb4 Cena acknowledges the crowd's chants to try and put himself over.


spot on....


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cena putting over Bryan.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

This is fucking pathetic.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Well, he's not lying about Bryan. Suck it up, Orton.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Bryan's going to be punished for this now Cena

Thanks


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah they cheer him, but they also Boo you Cena you idiot.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What has Bryan got to do with this match though


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

If that wasn't planned, HHH is giong to be so fucking pissed.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:bryan


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cena acting as if he didn't get handed a WHC championship match. I can't with this fucker :lmao


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

get em Randy!!! That's a promo!! Shut these people up!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena, pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Kinda hypocritical Cena, right?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

He's only being used to prove the point that "Cena didn't come from a HoF family" or some shit.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

TRUTHH


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DID CENA SERIOUSLY JUST SAY THAT?

:ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And now HHH is staring HOLES in DB.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I hope Bryan gets buried to the WM pre-show for this...and Ziggler just gets buried for no reason


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan is insanely over, man! :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

HYPOCRISY EVERYWHERE


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Cena doing his best to turn this around. It's really his only option.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Not even the wellness policy can touch Orton


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Predictable motherfucker :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Randy's pissed and Christian doesn't want to be there. Also, Irony from Cena. :lol


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Pot meet kettle.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Good job Cena using DB to get some cheers.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bryan is a god in Seattle, just like Punk is a god in Chicago.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

CENA IS A LEGEND. THIS FUCKING GUY :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Cena and dat hypocrisy


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"I'm about to hit your face with some truth" *throws R-Truth in Randy's face*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good job leeching on AmDrag's overness, Cena. Fucking cockmongler. :kobe7


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cena the same applies for you, you piece of shit


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

For the people saying that Bryan is cheered because of his homestate let me remind you a certain face of the company that his hometown boos him..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mark in the back :lmao :lmao :lmao

*slayed*


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cena talking about ppl who are untouchable lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Sheltered by the best performer in this business."

:hhh2 :HHH2 :trips :trips2


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Does anyone else see Triple H staring at Daniel Bryan in the background?

Thanks Cena, now Bryan is getting buried.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh shit Cena stop


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena gonna break out in a soul song!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn. Cena dropping a semi-pipebomb in this bitch. This promo isn't half bad.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Don't forget Cena, he got Mr. Kennedy fired for botching


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh boy, Cena is very good at what he does, though what he does is pretty shameless


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

This crowd for this final segment might be better than post wm crowd. Segment is god awful and program is grange but the crowd is owning. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Khali in the back trying to understand what's going on. :lol I'm going to hell.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

"Sheltered by the best performer in the business" Da fuck...


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

CENA SHOOTIN DAT SHIT :lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

BIGGEST MATCH IN WWE HISTORY :cena3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Cena talking about Orton...or himself? I honestly can't tell.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Behavior problems outside the ring, Cena bringing up Orton's suspensions


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This segment is fantastic for ALL the wrong reasons.

Well, until Cena jumped in with his cringeworthy bullshit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Woah.
Wellness policy failboat reference on Randall. First time used for heat.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH in his mind right now

Thats it DB you think this is funny, you are joining the wyatts.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh shit Cena. :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Raw_was_War said:


> Randy's pissed and Christian doesn't want to be there. Also, Irony from Cena. :lol


Couldn't disagree more. Deep down Christian is currently thinking "hehehehe I'm a former world champion and they're treating me like one   "


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Taka michinoku wrestled bigger matches than this talc match. Stfu about it being the most important


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like trips is mad doggin' the shit out of Bryan over there. :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena shooting on Randall's drug problems.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bringing behavior problems in it when HBK is smack dab in the middle of the picture :lmao

Cena continuing to drag Orton as if he just got in the business and doesn't deserve to be where he is :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*CENA, SHUT THE FUCK UP.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Snapdragon said:


> Does anyone else see Triple H staring at Daniel Bryan in the background?
> 
> Thanks Cena, now Bryan is getting buried.


Buried? I half expect him to be released after this.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Damn. Cena dropping a semi-pipebomb in this bitch. This promo isn't half bad.


Are you serious?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This segment is painful to watch, my goodness.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn Orton got his ass owned right there...


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Khali looks like he dosnt even know whats going on


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Secueritae said:


> Don't forget Cena, he got Mr. Kennedy fired for botching


Wasn't it Randy Orton?


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Really not sure about this one


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Pipebomb


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Everyone in the ring knows he's going off script :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Punk's face lol


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

wow will this guy ever fucking stop


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Taking credit for everything.
This whack Nabisco Saltine bitch.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok this has gone on for to long


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena hit Randy hard :lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Is this a shoot?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 GOLDEN BOY PIPEBOMING!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Cena :lmao :lmao :lmao :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Cena bringing ass kissing to a new level.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Is Cena saying he saved all those people he named?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

What the fuck is going on.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DB's troll face :lmao


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Punk's :deandre face. :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Basically, every wrestler owes Cena for their livelihood.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Is John Cena seriously bragging about putting people over? 

wow.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena is still kissing ass.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

WHAT?!

:lmao 


Based god Cena gave Ziggler his chance, squashing him several weeks in a row. Ziggler's probably so happy with that push he's got, now he has the honor of wrestling pre-shows.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena on his high horse again. We get it Cena, you're the man.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how the most corporate champion of all time is ragging on somebody for being a favored son of the company. 

Cena suck up fest is turning my goddamn stomach and making me laugh at the same time. This guy REALLY wants the IWC to love him.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

CM Punk is like, dis guy be crazy.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Great promo.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Punk's face. I can't :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Santa For WHC said:


> Are you serious?


i hope not


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bryan's getting buried. There's no way he's not getting buried now.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Cena is speaking with his heart. You gotta commend him for that.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Stephanie's look at Bryan :lmao :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Holy shit Ziggler getting a shout out :lmao: Cena properly sucking it up


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

I guess Cena doesn't remember those Punk vs Bryan for the wwe title matches


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay, WWE, please let Cena win. Give us Bryan vs Cena so he can kick Cena's ass again.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cena offering D-Bry a rematch if he wins.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Wasn't it Randy Orton?


That's what I was implying, supporting his "Pointing the finger" argument.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bryan and Punk's faces :lol :lol :lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I wonder if Cena and Orton kind of dislike each other in real life, specifically due to Orton being a fucked up drug addict for so long.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

God damn Cena, stop using other people to get yourself over...


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

thank you randy orton for the best segment in the wwe in a long long time


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Praise Cena, he is the nicest guy there giving shots to everyone. What happens to said opponent after though isnt his fault.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Holy crap...Cena is actually giving a hell of a promo here


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I know it's the same promo every time, but it's a darn good one and I kinda like it.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Cena :berried Orton 2 weeks in a row now


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am in awe of this Cena performance. Excellent! A true master!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Can someone please call cena out on his hypocrisy


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Orton wins on sunday , cena wins the royal rumble rematch is set for WM30


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena also discovered and cured breast cancer, y'all!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So we know Orton's going to win now. This segment is fucking amazing.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh ffs, why are these 2 even main eventing any more?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The crowd needs to get up and walk out....this still going?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cena is showing you guys why he is the face of the WWE. This guy is amazing.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol they aren't cheering for Cena guys calm down. Cena doing what he does best...getting a reaction from the crowd


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lol I won't order TLC, never


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ziggler and Punk no-selling Cena's ***-o-tronics. :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

cue up WWE universe cut scene


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ziggler always looks pissed when he's in a suit.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Taking credit for everything.
> This whack Nabisco Saltine bitch.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSIMAS said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


remember the Cena/Ziggler match where he kicked out of all Ziggler's finishers and Big E's finisher?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This is as close to a worked shoot as Cena will ever get.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

When did raw become a shooting range


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I wonder if Cena and Orton kind of dislike each other in real life, specifically due to Orton being a fucked up drug addict for so long.


Absolutely not. That's his bestie for life. Seriously.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah Rey, get Cena off him!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

was Swagger laughing holding Orton back? :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

LOL PUNK GOING AFTER ORTON.

KICK HIS ASS PUNK!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HHH/Punk


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Trips v Punk!!!!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

OH SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

So much unintentional comedy! :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

PUNK!!!!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

ROFL! Christian getting the fuck outta the ring


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Cena is showing you guys why he is the face of the WWE. This guy is amazing.


:lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

PUT HIM TO SLEEP PUNK


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LMFAO


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH vs Punk WM seeds being planted.
and hopefully DB vs HBK


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio is laughing. :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yasssssss


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Stephanie got Chris Brown'd!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Jjdbbxsjxnhxbdgshsh :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh my fucking god

BEST AND THE BEARD VS DX 


:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Okay this is pretty sweet


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What hell is this


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM PUNK & DANIEL BRYAN TAKING DOWN GERIATRIC X!!!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Steph is dead


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao

I can't.


I fucking can't. 



:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

OH SHIT HBK VS BRYAN


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:HHH2 
YEAH. SUCK IT HBSHIZZLE
STEPH GOT GOT :truth


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

SHAWN with dat swag! :mark:


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

BURIEDDDDDD


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Greatest Segment Ever.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

LMao what the fuck is going on


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That was fucking awesome!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DANIEL BRYAN!!! :mark:


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Holy shit this is awesome.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What tha...


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

MADNESS. BEDLAM. PANDEFUCKINGMONEUM, I SAY.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

This fuckery. :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Clusterfuck! AWESOME!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

ALL THE FUCKERY.

All of it.

The entire jar.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

wow this is awesome


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

YEEESSSSSSSSSSSS THIS SHIT IS AWESOME I'M FUCKING LOVING THIS!!! THIS IS A GIANT CLUSTERFUCK BUT IT'S AWESOME!!!! THIS SEGMENT HAS BEEN REDEEMED!!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

GOAT SEGMENT :mark:


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

DB vs HBK
Punk vs HHH
WHATA SEGMENT


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This is the greatest segment I have ever seen...


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

That ending :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

What in the blue fuck is this?! :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Randy layed out stephanie. AGAIN!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAMN!*


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

LMFAO! And this is supposed to be the go-home show?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

THAT fucking segementnoverall was awesome!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't deal :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Bish got in the way.

:lmao OH MY! What clusterfuckery.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lols that's Bryan's fault


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

CORPORATE CENA!!!!!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Damn, this is fucking awesome!


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok. This has actually been a fantastic segment. They are actually building toward the future, and you can tell. Of course, now we get to see how they'll fuck it all up.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK JUST HAPPENED???????


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Damn, Orton just got made into a punk to end this segment


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Corporate Cena :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol, why pedigree Orton? It's was Bryan's fault. I love wrestling when they do shit like that.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL @ the ending


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gotta love they go off the air with a Daniel Bryan and no one cares about the title match


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:HHH2 stay down Randy


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Lackluster Raw but wow, what an amazing ending.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Interesting ending.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena being stood there makes this so good


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I love how Kane is just standing there :kane


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

GOAT ending :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Holy Shit!! That was Awesome!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Daniel Bryan chants throughout the entire thing.

No one gives a fuck about Steph or the Main Event.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol what a clusterfuck of a segment.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

and then the Bryan chants to top it off!!!!!

DUDE! WHAT A FUCKING SEGMENT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat foreshadowing of fuckery. :lmao


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

What a finish !!!


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

GOAT ending. Wow.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This WHOLE segment was nothing short of AMAZING!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

the pop for punk against hhh


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Damn I wanted Bret to slap the Sharpshooter on Shawn.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuckery.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Way to make your Heel look weak as fuck


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

LMAO swerve.... cena standing tall with the authority looking down at Orton....

Daniel Bryan chants echoing thru the arena


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

quickly turned into my favourite segment of the year!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Orton is going to win


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Damn good ending to RAW.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

GREAT ENDING


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Thats what Steph gets for leaving the kitchen


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT..is this FORESHADOWING A HEEL TURN?!?!?!?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What an ending!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Talk about some epic foreshadowing...this was a really good closing segment I'm actually kinda hyped.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I cannot stop laughing. Got to say I enjoyed Raw for the pure fuckery, especially the ending segment.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

what a segment i don't know if it was just awesome or hilarious :lmao


----------



## ugotrage (Dec 21, 2012)

Can someone make a GIF of that goat knee to hbk  and PM it to me


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

good ass ending


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well that was a fun Raw. Night y'all.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Teasing a John Cena heel turn yet all the crowd cares about is Daniel Bryan.

So hilarious!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark: That ending :mark:

Punk/Trips seeds planted :mark:

HBK/Bryan seeds planted :mark:

GOD FUCKING DAMN IT :mark: :mark:


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Hahahah best final segment of the year.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

If only WWE could book like that through the entire show. If only, if only.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> Way to make your Heel look weak as fuck


it just means Orton is going to win at the PPV


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

John standing there with Triple H like he's his personal bitch now. Cena does know Triple H has made Bryan's life a living hell for las t3 or 4 months right? I just love how Cena has no problem with Triple H.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Now kids that is what you call a mind fuck.

:rock2


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BEST ENDING EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That was such a clusterfuck.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Absolutely not. That's his bestie for life. Seriously.


You don't think they may be some disappointment and/or mixed feelings?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Interesting how they had to turn down the crowd mic when they were chanting DB... Lol good job WWE. This company I can't.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Dat Image of Cena and the authority.....


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

OMG WTF JUST HAPPPENEDD????!!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

i bet they wont even go anywhere with it.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

this is their best chance for a Cena Heel Turn...don't fuck this up. They are teasing it so hard with that end image.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Cena heel turn Sunday pls.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Steph selling that shove like death. :tyson

And Cena standing tall with Kane and the Authority after Randall just got :berried = Closest we'll ever see to John Boy being a heel.


----------



## JJZiggler (Nov 22, 2013)

It's 4am, and im rewinding that to watch it again. Amazing.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If you didn't like that ending you suck. So much stuff just happened in about a minute. They just planted the seeds for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Holy shit everyone...holy shit...

everyone we saw the GOAT segment....oh my god my stomach is hurting....

oh my god everyone...I wish we were all in one room together to watch that

oh my god


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What a crazy fucking ending. :lol

Can't say I didn't like it though. Nice entertaining way to end Raw.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

SO MANY FUCKING SEEDS BEING PLANTED YOU CAN GROW A CORNFIELD OF AWESOMENESS!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cena is the corporate champ now?!?!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Well....time for bed. Night all!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Good ending right there-setting up the eventual CM Punk /HHH pt 2 fued, Bryan/Micheals possibility, and possible Cena heel turn.

Oh yeah the last one i mentioned? :lmao:lmao


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

General Aladeen said:


> If only WWE could book like that through the entire show. If only, if only.


The thing that made that work was Daniel Bryan.

You take out the Daniel Bryan stuff and it would have sucked.

Cena didn't get a good reaction until he started bringing up DB in his promo


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit. Thank you, Washington. :clap


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm calling a double turn at TLC Cena is going to be the Corporate champion but that was a great ending


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The show closing with Cena and The Authority, though. Cena heel turn, maybe?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROFL, that was awesome. I don't know why or what happened but it was fun to watch. :lmao

COMPLETE CLUSTERFUCK! Damn them for hinting a Cena turn with him standing along with the authority when Orton was down.

Good promo work by both, Orton did well as he didn't let the "boring" chants overtake his promo which was good.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

An actual great ending to RAW. Just peaked my interest in TLC. Could it be the end of the world heavyweight championship?? Is Cena joining the authority??? Is HBK going to wrestle Bryan and Mania? Man, i am actually hyped


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

What just happened..........


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dat foreshawdowing :mark:, those planted seeds :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

That ending was fucking awesome. Punk finally snapping, the crowd giving no shits about the title unification while chating for Bryan. CENA HEEL TURN FORESHADOWING


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That was a really interesting ending. They were definitely planting seeds for another HHH/Punk feud and, of course, the whole Bryan/Michaels feud is still happening. Wouldn't it be weird if they made that a tag team match someday?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Orton is such a jobber champ. Cena abuses him verbally and physically and now HHH just dropped him easily. I have no idea who is gonna win at TLC because i can't see Orton winning but Cena winning wouldnt make sense unless he was a heel.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

punk vs hhh
bryan vs hbk
cena vs orton face and heel switch?


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Damn that was a great ending! You can definitely tell they're foreshadowing some kind of swerve at TLC.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice ending


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cena just wants to show that when a woman is accidently hurt by a man he doesnt care whos a friend or enemey kind of thing he wants to help like the white knight, thats all i think


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I like how at the end of it all everyone started chanting Daniel Bryan again.


----------



## Austing (Nov 15, 2013)

Ya that was fuckin great.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I knew it was going happen when Randy and Triple H hit and push CM Punk. I was like, LET IT GO! The fun about to begin! And it did! 

Epic Awesome ending.


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim (Mar 12, 2010)

That segment opens up so many possibilities. Brilliant ending


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Amazing crowd and an amazing ending! Really enjoyed Raw tonight! :mark:


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

That shit was awesome. :mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

:clap


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

God damn. That segment started as an unintentional GOAT segment with the crowd shitting on everything then just got worse with Orton coming out to silence and Cena leeching. Turned around at the end there and shit just became really damn interesting. Best and the Beard vs DX? Corporate Cena (probably just another tease, I know). Still... god damn. Fantastic ending.

Overall that was actually the best RAW they've had in weeks which is surprising given how bad the Slammy's usually are. Some good segments, great matches, awesome ending... Pretty good show all-around.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

I only caught the end segment of the show. CM Punk decking triple H is what we've been waiting for for months now


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

Great ending, actually adds some interest to TLC.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice ending to a fairly good show considering that Slammys shows aren't really taken seriously.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Just reminding people that HBK is not wrestling again. Dont get your hopes up just because DB kneed shawn in the face


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to watch that Raw again if only for DAT ending.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Also with that ending I have to retract my statements on calling WWE a bunch of idiots for having Bryan out there since there was an actual reason for him being out there.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

So great, hopefully the capitalize on the momentum of that last segment and keep it up. Hopefully the new year will be an amazing year and they keep this momentum up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOAT ENDING. HBK/BRYAN/PUNK/HHH

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> punk vs hhh
> bryan vs hbk
> cena vs orton face and heel switch?


makes so much sense.

hbk was the devil that told wyatts to attack bryan

hhh told the shield to go after punk


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That last segment would have sucked if the crowd wasn't that passionate about Bryan.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Great ending. Can't wait to see what WWE has in store for TLC. Should be a great show on Sunday.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

i missed it what happened :lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That segment had some interesting moments. Punk/HHH feud perhaps being reignited. They teased Bryan/HBK yet again. Also teased Cena going corporate. But Seattle made that segment. Without them, it is mediocre.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY FUCK THE ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA BEGAN TONIGHT. 
CENA HEEL TURN
DANIEL BRYAN KNEE'D THE FUCK OUTTA SHAWN MICHAELS
CM PUNK PUNCHING THE COO TRIPLE H

HOLY FUCK
SO MANY POSSIBILITIES


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

DAT ENDING THOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

That is all.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

All the players were involved, finally lets scramble this deal up and breath some life back into this angle going into the Rumble


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ending was fun to follow.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Complete nothing show up until that last segment, which was fan-fucking-tastic, mostly for the wrong (or right) reasons. That brawl at the end was daaaaaaayum.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Great ending to Raw, glad I managed to stay awake to see the end segment. Also again highlighted the importance a crowd can make to a show. That end segment was so much better with the Daniel Bryan chants, even though it wasn't what was mean't to happen, Cena did well to limit the chants - by actively bringing Bryan into it briefly. 

Ah. After last weeks terrible show I'm so glad they finished with that, looking forward to the ppv next week now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Turbo Man said:


> Orton is such a jobber champ. Cena abuses him verbally and physically and now HHH just dropped him easily. I have no idea who is gonna win at TLC because i can't see Orton winning but Cena winning wouldnt make sense unless he was a heel.


My guess? Cena wins via Triple H interference fuckery, we have a few weeks teasing Cena joining the Corporation with Triple H offering him a spot. Cena turns him down, Triple H wins the Undisputed title at Royal Rumble while Bryan wins the Rumble match. Throw in a DX vs Best and the Beard match in there and we're good to go!


...Okay I don't think that's going to happen but I wouldn't mind it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The crowd chanting so loud for Bryan really helped that last segment. Great job, Seattle! :clap


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSIMAS said:


> God damn. That segment started as an unintentional GOAT segment with the crowd shitting on everything then just got worse with Orton coming out to silence and Cena leeching. Turned around at the end there and shit just became really damn interesting. Best and the Beard vs DX? Corporate Cena (probably just another tease, I know). Still... god damn. Fantastic ending.
> 
> Overall that was actually the best RAW they've had in weeks which is surprising given how bad the Slammy's usually are. Some good segments, great matches, awesome ending... Pretty good show all-around.


we got the best of wwe in one amazing segment...HHH burying the crowd, Orton boring the crowd, Cena trolling everyone, the crowd shitting on everything, Daniel Bryan chants, and Punk/Bryan being all GOAT.

Oh my god I hope KO Bossy watched that


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

That ending was sex. I cannot deal.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Stone Hot said:


> Just reminding people that HBK is not wrestling again. Dont get your hopes up just because DB kneed shawn in the face


What's the point of doing that if he isn't going to wrestle?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

A segment so well executed I'm actually interested in Orton. Cena selling the match on the mic and finally HHH using his pedigree as a cog in the story instead of forcing focus on him.

Also, DANIEL BRYAN!!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok after that Daniel Bryan to casuals is cemented as the face of the WWE it's like Austin the casual viewers will jump on the bandwagon it has taken a while but after that its kind if written in stone.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Cena's not turning heel guys. Don't get your hopes up.

And TNA, take notes. This is how you make a clusterfuck awesome.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bryan has been over with casuals as much as with smarks for a while now.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

GOD said:


> i missed it what happened :lol


Wait for someone to put a torrent up and download it. I'll be doing that just to watch it again.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

GOD said:


> i missed it what happened :lol


Crowd shat on everything chanting Bryan all through the final segment, Orton came out to silence and Cena boos until he started praising Bryan. Brawl and (potentially good) fuckery broke out with Triple H and Punk brawling, HBK superkick to Punk, Bryan knee to HBK, Orton knocked down Steph or something by accident so Trips pedigreed him. Show ended with Trips/Steph/Kane/Cena standing over Orton (with crowd chanting 'Daniel Bryan' for good measure).

Count me in.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Still don't think Cena is turning heel. But, I will happily be proved wrong.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Just reminding people that HBK is not wrestling again. Dont get your hopes up just because DB kneed shawn in the face


You can look at it two ways.

A) that was DBs revenge on HBK for screwing him over.
B) it will start a feud with them to their match at WM

The most likely answer is A but we can all hope for B.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

cant see cena ever turning heel, but kudos if they have the balls to do it


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

GOATEE. Greatest Of All The Endings Ever :mark:


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

That end segment was DAMN good. It almost seemed like they're starting to plant seeds for the WM card. One thing's for sure, that segment definitely got me interested for Sunday.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Stone Hot said:


> Just reminding people that HBK is not wrestling again. Dont get your hopes up just because DB kneed shawn in the face


since you're so close with Shawn to truly know he won't wrestle again...tell him I said Hi !


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> Still don't think Cena is turning heel. But, I will happily be proved wrong.


i'm not one to grasp at straws, but didn't Cena shake Bryan's hand and say "I'm looking forward to our fair rematch." For what it's worth, could that be a foreshadow?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This segment actually got me excited now for TLC, I actually want to see where things will go with the handicap matches and the Unification Match (Orton will most likely win it, but I'm curious as to what happens afterwords). Congrats WWE, you've got me interested.



ajmaf625 said:


> since you're so close with Shawn to truly know he won't wrestle again...tell him I said Hi !


Shawn has literally stated numerous times that he's never wrestling again. But Flair said the same thing and we all know how that turned out...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

And to think I went to America to see Wrestlemania this year, not next year. fpalm

Oh well, will go for Wrestlemania when Taker is retiring. :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Still can't get over how great that segment was. :lmao

You have to give it to Cena, call him a leecher but the way he manages to make it up for the angry crowd by praising their hero so they stop deliberately shitting on the segment and chanting over who's on the mic is untouchable.

As soon as Punk looked pissed after Orton shoved him, I knew something was coming, just not this entertaining clusterfuck. :lol Can't wait to rewatch the segment.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> i'm not one to grasp at straws, but didn't Cena shake Bryan's hand and say "I'm looking forward to our fair rematch." For what it's worth, could that be a foreshadow?


everything was a foreshadow lol srs. the road to wrestlemania begins now.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

I was not very interested in TLC, but after that segment i am. I really have no idea what is going to happen and my interest has been peaked. This could be good, please WWE keep it up and dont fall back to the same old routine


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This is why wrestling is so cool
When its good its really fucking good.

(but when its bad its worse than anything conceivable by the human mind )


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT..is this FORESHADOWING A HEEL TURN?!?!?!?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> This WHOLE segment was nothing short of AMAZING!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


The fuckery was turned up to 11 and you had Cena improvise and turn it into something worthwhile by manipulating the crowd's love for Bryan and attaching it to what he was selling.

bama


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

A few months ago I said that Bryan and Punk would become larger-than-life superstars. 
Look at that last segment and tell me I was wrong. 
They eclipsed both titles. Bryan and Punk made Orton and Cena look like midcarders.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Punk no selling the entire segment was beyond fabulous.
And Felix leeching off any shred of hope that we might stop hating him.
Nope.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> i'm not one to grasp at straws, but didn't Cena shake Bryan's hand and say "I'm looking forward to our fair rematch." For what it's worth, could that be a foreshadow?


Maybe. I don't know.

Still, don't think he is turning. But, if he does?
It will be amazing and I will be SOOOOOOOOOO happy to be wrong.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

The end was amazing.

And it'd be the perfect time to turn Cena heel, but I highly doubt that'll happen. It'll probably be teased, but he'll stay face.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> HOLY SHIT..is this FORESHADOWING A HEEL TURN?!?!?!?


Considering they've forshadowed this for the past four or so Wrestlemanias I wouldn't hold my breath. But...


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks like its going to be a "oh fuck we pushed orton to hard and now we cant control him" story and have him win.

Could be pretty good


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> Maybe. I don't know.
> 
> Still, don't think he is turning. But, if he does?
> It will be amazing and I will be SOOOOOOOOOO happy to be wrong.


It would be quite an amazing seed for a brilliant heel turn. The time really is now.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That was the best ending segment since the Pipebomb.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, under a Cena heel turn scenario (and I'm not saying its happening), Cena is the Rock and Orton is Mankind


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> The fuckery was turned up to 11 and you had Cena improvise and turn it into something worthwhile by manipulating the crowd's love for Bryan and attaching it to what he was selling.
> 
> bama


It just shows you Cena cut get a good promo when he isn't give crappy kid promos to work with.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

almostfamous said:


> That was the best ending segment since the Pipebomb.


I fucking agree. It made all the major players look super important, and we're almost at the Road to Wrestlemania. 
Masterful booking right there


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Meanwhile, Brodus is trying to get his hashtag over:

Brodus clay ‏@BrodusClay 26m
@XavierWoodsPhD you should never come back!!!! #MainEventPlaya


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> That was the best ending segment since the Pipebomb.


I completely agree.

On a different note did you see the Okada > Cena sign in the front rows?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> I fucking agree. It made all the major players look super important, and we're almost at the Road to Wrestlemania.
> Masterful booking right there


It was a special moment for sure. It was a rare moment where everything, intentional and un-intentional, was perfect. Unreal. Best segment for sure since the pipebomb.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Whoever is viewing this thread under the name, Mister Excitement, I applaud you for having a great name.

:lol


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

random n crazy ending....punk hhh daniel n hbk!!!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Proves that Bryan is still over as fuck and it really IS his time. If the WWE is purposefully booking him this way, then they're doing a great job of getting him more and more over.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

EMMA ‏@EmmaWWE 42m
This crowd rules! Drowning out @TripleH even with his microphone.. @WWEDanielBryan has a few fans! #WWE #RAW #YesYesYes


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Poor Jack was getting gang raped in the corner thanks to Orton.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Oh my god I hope KO Bossy watched that


Hope I watched what?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Hope I watched what?


The entire ending segment of raw. It was one giant clusterfuck and somehow it became the greatest thing ever


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

i rewatched the ending and just wow! this is how you build a mixed feud.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WWE ‏@WWE 4m
INJURY UPDATE: @VivaDelRio suffers concussion vs. Sin Cara on @WWE #RAW. Details: http://trib.al/yftF66X


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Very rarely do I simply enjoy wrestling anymore. The ending was somewhat refreshing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That ending segment was tremendous. Am I the only one who thought CM Punk's expression when Steph put over Triple H was legit?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

One of my thoughts when entering this thread was "I wonder what KO Bossy thinks of that".

Not the only one, I see.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> That ending segment was tremendous. Am I the only one who thought CM Punk's expression when Steph put over Triple H was legit?


I'm pretty sure he thought the camera wasn't on him. Seemed far to natural of a reaction.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Someone needs to GIF that CM Punk reaction lol, funniest part of the whole show!


----------



## Dean Malenko (Dec 1, 2013)

checkcola said:


> WWE ‏@WWE 4m
> INJURY UPDATE: @VivaDelRio suffers concussion vs. Sin Cara on @WWE #RAW. Details: http://trib.al/yftF66X


I know they do these things for storyline purposes from time to time, but I'm not surprised if this is real. His head bounced like a basketball after that flipover powerbomb spot.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

checkcola said:


> WWE ‏@WWE 4m
> INJURY UPDATE: @VivaDelRio suffers concussion vs. Sin Cara on @WWE #RAW. Details: http://trib.al/yftF66X


Even Hunico suffers from the Sin Cara botch curse. Get rid of the character and just use Hunico. fpalm


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> I'm pretty sure he thought the camera wasn't on him. Seemed far to natural of a reaction.


Swagger did a pretty good one as well at one point, I think when Cena was pandering to the crowd. I was also legit laughing at Swagger's intense face when he was trying to control Orton at the end.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> The entire ending segment of raw.


I don't watch Raw anymore. This company fucking sucks. 

Just did a bit of reading. So this ending segment was apparently 'amazing'. First off, I don't think it sounded 'amazing'. I honestly just don't care about anything this company does anymore. Second, let's say it was actually great. Doesn't excuse the 4 months of complete diarrhea people have had to put up with to get to this point. 

What have I seen over the past several months on this site? "WWE is terrible. Creative stinks. This is WCW 2000 levels of bad. I'm never watching Raw again. Big Show vs Orton? LOL. Bryan in the mid card? Wah wah wah. Nobody has any direction. Everything is a waste of time." Etc. Nothing but bad things. So along comes one thing that actually may be good. Should I be impressed that this company full of so called professionals managed to have the rare night where their ending segment wasn't a piece of crap? Because I'm not. 1 allegedly good thing in like...4 months...is a horrific track record that they should feel embarrassed by.

So...pardon me if I don't start pissing myself with excitement. I'll stick with NJPW-they, in contrast to the WWE, put out the best product on the planet and I feel entertained and fulfilled after watching their shows. With WWE, all I wonder is how I can get a refund on the 3 hours of my life that I wasted.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LKRocks said:


> I'm pretty sure he thought the camera wasn't on him. Seemed far to natural of a reaction.


Yeah that's what I'm thinking.

I'm guessing this is Steph and H's way of trolling the IWC?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For the first time on TV i actually got a vibe that Cena as he lifted and helped Stephanie was somehow linked to the Authority in some way while Orton looking confused was someone they were soon to put to pasture . Guess we shall see what happpens. What an ending! :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

checkcola said:


> WWE ‏@WWE 4m
> INJURY UPDATE: @VivaDelRio suffers concussion vs. Sin Cara on @WWE #RAW. Details: http://trib.al/yftF66X


Hmmm, he was in the last segment of the night and he seemed fine.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

KO Bossy laying the Smackdowm. Well in, son.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> One of my thoughts when entering this thread was "I wonder what KO Bossy thinks of that".
> 
> Not the only one, I see.


Why do so many people care what I think, suddenly?

Is it because of Bryan chanting YES? Whatever, I've distanced myself from the problem. There, its solved. So I don't complain about it much, anymore.

I really have no interest in watching the segment because I really don't care about anything in this company now.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Yeah that's what I'm thinking.
> 
> I'm guessing this is Steph and H's way of trolling the IWC?


Well I'm pretty sure they both want to fire shts at us. Specially when the crowd hijacks the entire segment and buries Hunter on the mic.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Zig Cara is the only Cara that doesn't end in disaster. In fact, it ended with him gyrating that wiener.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Natecore said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> On a different note did you see the Okada > Cena sign in the front rows?


Haha nope I missed that. But props to whoever brought it.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'lold


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Punk after RAW ended. :lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> So...pardon me if I don't start pissing myself with excitement. I'll stick with NJPW-they, in contrast to the WWE, put out the best product on the planet and I feel entertained and fulfilled after watching their shows. With WWE, all I wonder is how I can get a refund on the 3 hours of my life that I wasted.


NJPW is the best in-ring product in the world, but they could never pull off a segment as great as that one. The crowd alone added so much emotion to what was taking place.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

KO Bossy said:


> Why do so many people care what I think, suddenly?
> 
> Is it because of Bryan chanting YES? Whatever, I've distanced myself from the problem. There, its solved. So I don't complain about it much, anymore.
> 
> I really have no interest in watching the segment because I really don't care about anything in this company now.


Why are you in the discussion thread of a show that you don't watch and don't want to talk about?


I'm really curious as to what happened when Raw went off the air. I mean I know how the show ended and I know how Punk eventually ended up. I'm just not sure how that happened.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

checkcola said:


>


Between this and them hitting each other Punk/HHH feud is definitely happening.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

King Gimp said:


> Punk after RAW ended. :lol


Punk apparently not giving any fucks.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

It's strange, the one night I'm off-put by what they did and everybody else is blowing their loads.


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

Amazing segment. Love the crowd. 

This is why you don't build everything around Wrestlemania though. This segment got everyone excited about what will happen AFTER TLC.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Merry Fitzmas To All said:


> Why are you in the discussion thread of a show that you don't watch and don't want to talk about?
> 
> 
> I'm really curious as to what happened when Raw went off the air. I mean I know how the show ended and I know how Punk eventually ended up. I'm just not sure how that happened.


Bryan Alvarez said on twitter that there was a spinaroonie contest.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

King Gimp said:


> Punk after RAW ended. :lol



Punk don't have the bulge or the body to pull that off.

Seriously though does he even remotely look like an athlete there? Without the ring gear I finally get why some people talk about him having a terrible body. He doesn't look intimidating at all there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> Punk after RAW ended. :lol


How about that guy in the blue hat checking out Punk's ass?

:ti


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

almostfamous said:


> NJPW is the best in-ring product in the world, but they could never pull off a segment as great as that one. The crowd alone added so much emotion to what was taking place.


That's because NJPW doesn't do 'segments', really. They focus on the sport aspect of it, while the WWE focuses on the entertainment aspect. That's why Japanese wrestling often comes across as being a lot more legit. Only in North American wrestling will you really find these longer, drawn out promo wars like tonight.

NJPW hits their mark 9/10 times. WWE hits theirs 1/100. That's why this is the first allegedly great segment in about 4 months. 

Not to mention that Japanese wrestling is all about telling stories in the ring, which they are usually quite good at (NJPW today is excellent). WWE is more like a mishmash of moves with a story jumbled somewhere in there 99% of the time.

And if you're trying to say that NJPW can't pull off anything as emotional as what they did tonight...its kinda clear you don't WATCH NJPW. Or did you miss things like Okada winning the title at Invasion Attack?



Merry Fitzmas To All said:


> Why are you in the discussion thread of a show that you don't watch and don't want to talk about?


Because for some reason people wanted to know what I thought...No idea why.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> Even Hunico suffers from the Sin Cara botch curse. Get rid of the character and just use Hunico. fpalm


It's the kind of wrestling style. They're trying far too hard to replicate Rey's magic. I'm not sure whether this Hunico's natural ring-style or not, but if it isn't, then they're taking a risk with his career as well as those he's wrestling with.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> I don't watch Raw anymore. This company fucking sucks.
> 
> Just did a bit of reading. So this ending segment was apparently 'amazing'. First off, I don't think it sounded 'amazing'. I honestly just don't care about anything this company does anymore. Second, let's say it was actually great. Doesn't excuse the 4 months of complete diarrhea people have had to put up with to get to this point.
> 
> ...


We get it, you hate WWE. God knows you love telling us. If you don't watch anymore, then why even come to the Raw section? There's obviously nothing here for you to see. :no:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Bryan Alvarez said on twitter that there was a spinaroonie contest.


If that's how Punk ended up he must have won.



KO Bossy said:


> Because for some reason people wanted to know what I thought...No idea why.


That doesn't actually explain why you're in the thread...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Didn't watch Raw for a while, decided to watch tonight... that ending was fucking amazing. One of the best in a LONG time. There's so many roads this can go down leading to Wrestlemania. I popped so many times during it. Punk attacking HHH, Bryan's knee on HBK, HHH pedigree on Orton. Just awesome.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_75026.shtml#.UqarXZGQeFI



> *Post-Raw Happenings*
> 
> John Cena gave props to the 12th man and asked if they wanted one more match.
> 
> ...


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Still can't get over how great that segment was. :lmao
> 
> You have to give it to Cena, call him a leecher but the way he manages to make it up for the angry crowd by praising their hero so they stop deliberately shitting on the segment and chanting over who's on the mic is untouchable.
> 
> As soon as Punk looked pissed after Orton shoved him, I knew something was coming, just not this entertaining clusterfuck. :lol Can't wait to rewatch the segment.


Completely agree on your point about Cena. Not a big fan of him, but it really shows how good he is on the mike that he was able to turn that segment and the fans attention around. Gotta give credit where its due on that account and he had an excellent promo tonight. You can tell from Orton's reaction that he went completely off the cuff but cudos because it worked like magic.

Also, stellar segment setting up future rivalries.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now people think they were legit shooting. Oh my.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE is at its best when it's chaotic and everyone just completely loses their shit. That's the main reason why I found the Attitude Era so enjoyable: it was simply insanely fun and entertaining to watch because of all the fuckery.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Stephanie did a Spinarooni? I guess she is a cool person because she actually had fun with the crowd like that..glad its not above her.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

The pre and post show sounds so much better than most of the actual show itself. Like people above said, that's what made WWE good(not talking specific era,just overall in the past), everyone was having fun, and you'd have crazy/chaotic/wacky things happening left and right.

Now....It just has the whole "Go out there for __ minutes and then your segment of the show is done"

And sad part of the voting...It was COMBINED total of under 2M votes. Meaning there wasn't even 2M people voting. It'd guess maybe 100,000-200,000 people voting per poll.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i just enjoyed how DB said when he won SOTY that 2014 will be even better than 2013 for him..Hopefully they have big plans for him again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Gotta say this, as long as they do it right, I would be down for Punk & Bryan Vs. DX in 2014.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> And if you're trying to say that NJPW can't pull off anything as emotional as what they did tonight...its kinda clear you don't WATCH NJPW. Or did you miss things like Okada winning the title at Invasion Attack?


I never said that. Ring work is one thing; hyping a product is quite another. WWE can at times be unparalleled in promoting, and tonight was one of those nights.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


>


Is that Big Johnny in the purple? :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

x78 said:


> Is that Big Johnny in the purple? :mark:


Yep!


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

What was the deal with the New Age Outlaws outfits? Was that a dig at TNA or did the NAO simply like the Bad Influence tuxes and decide to wear them themselves?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I was marking out like a kid throughout the ending. It was one of the best endings they've had this year bar none.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Dub J said:


> What was the deal with the New Age Outlaws outfits? Was that a dig at TNA or did the NAO simply like the Bad Influence tuxes and decide to wear them themselves?


Bad Influence didn't originate the idea of those tuxes, they come from the movie Dumb and Dumber, so it was more than likely a nod to that.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

x78 said:


> Is that Big Johnny in the purple? :mark:


Yeah, that's me.




Dub J said:


> What was the deal with the New Age Outlaws outfits? Was that a dig at TNA or did the NAO simply like the Bad Influence tuxes and decide to wear them themselves?


I was thinking the same exact thing when they came out. Seems like quite the coincidence...


I've also got to say the shield looked sharp in those suits,Dean Ambrose just oozes charisma.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, what a show. I liked every single thing on it. Best Raw in ages.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah, This Raw had some good stuff.

Great crowd

DB winning superstar of the year

CM Punk V Dean Ambrose

Ultra fun ending segment that teased a lot of stuff (most that will probably not happen)


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

septurum said:


> Wow, what a show. I liked every single thing on it. Best Raw in ages.


yeah if you didn't like this Raw you might as well stop watching, stop coming here and avoid pretty much anything WWE because you are never and i mean never going to be satisfied or happy.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

CM Jewels said:


> Bad Influence didn't originate the idea of those tuxes, they come from the movie Dumb and Dumber, so it was more than likely a nod to that.


Yeah, m'kay. lol

Bad Influence did this like 2 or 3 weeks ago so...


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Natecore said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> On a different note did you see the *Okada > Cena* sign in the front rows?


Holy fuck did this actually happen? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Any news on the tag title match at TLC?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This RAW was awesome! Loved it. The Seattle crowd was great and made it even better. Things I liked were:

-The Miz getting the upperhand on Kofi 
-The 8-man tag team match with the faces winning 
-Sin Cara defeating Alberto Del Rio two weeks in a row
-Brodus Clay snapping on Xavier Woods. Turn to the dark side please.
-CM Punk defeating Dean Ambrose. 
-Dat main event segment! So much win here. Cena had a great promo and I know people dont like him using Daniel Bryan to get cheers, but that's how he is. He still delivered a great promo about Randy Orton and Orton did great here as well. Got me hyped for the match now. Loved Punk attacking HHH which lead to a domino effect onto other things. So much tease here. Keep it coming. Excellent show leading into the TLC PPV. :ass


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Some great stuff on this show and some very frustrating things aswell.

Crowd was awesome all night!
Good to see Bryan win superstar of the year.
Punk vs Ambrose was super enjoyable.
That mainevent segment was amazing at the end, so much teasing of possible future feuds, Orton pushing Punk lead to a crazy domino effect, with Punk hitting HHH, HBK's Sweet Chin and the running knee from Bryan. 

The future looks super exciting.

Just annoying to see Cena vs Rock win MOTY I found that appaling but ah well. All in very enjoyable show.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Show was complete trash until the last 3 minutes. I find it hilarious that throughout the whole thread people complain how boring it is but then because the last segment was good now the whole show was. BTW the final segment was good for all the wrong reasons, completely shitting on the product and storyline is not good for business. Product has been so terrible even a slammy edition of raw gets praise now. They've lowered the standards so much. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dub J said:


> Yeah, m'kay. lol
> 
> Bad Influence did this like 2 or 3 weeks ago so...


And Dumb and Dumber did it over 15 years ago....


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

LongHessa said:


> Show was complete trash until the last 3 minutes. I find it hilarious that throughout the whole thread people complain how boring it is but then because the last segment was good now the whole show was. BTW the final segment was good for all the wrong reasons, completely shitting on the product and storyline is not good for business. Product has been so terrible even a slammy edition of raw gets praise now. They've lowered the standards so much.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thats what im saying, apart from the brawl which had nothing to do with cena vs orton everything was shit. The show ending to daniel bryans chants shows exatcly how much they care about the match.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

These boards are surreal. Something worth bitching about and everybody's eating it up.

I'll give you one good reason why that segment and the philosophy behind it are faulty. They're using misdirection to engage the audience in something they don't want, and while they may have been able to save the segment, this ultimately does nothing for the Cena/Orton match...because they didn't sell the match. They milked all their heat from elsewhere and none of it adds anything to what they're trying to sell.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow. Hunico totally fucked that spot up. He didn't release or even loosen his arms when he fell and that power-bomb turned into a real one. You can see he knew he fucked up as he put his hands to his head right at the last second.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

:lmao Just noticed the fan dressed as Waldo. Is there a story on this or is it just a random fan?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ending brawl was awesome. :mark: for Punk beating on Orton and HHH, superkick to Punk was awesome, as was Bryan hitting his running knee on HBK. Cena's promo was good, but didn't care too much for the segment pre-brawl.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

All this guy does is botch. Its uncanny (Sin Cara).


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

LongHessa said:


> Show was complete trash until the last 3 minutes. I find it hilarious that throughout the whole thread people complain how boring it is but then because the last segment was good now the whole show was. BTW the final segment was good for all the wrong reasons, completely shitting on the product and storyline is not good for business. Product has been so terrible even a slammy edition of raw gets praise now. They've lowered the standards so much.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Show was shit? There was a lot of other stuff going on.

Shield split teased
Bryan vs HBK build
Brodus Clay heel turn incoming
Bret Hart

The show had its moments. The Slammys were surprisingly fun. And the end was worth the wait.


----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

I TAKE BACK EVERYTHING BAD I HAVE EVER SAID ABOUT THE WWE, THAT IS SINGLE HANDEDLY THE BEST ENDING EVER!


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

So, are all you people serious in telling me that you are now interested in the Orton/Cena match at TLC? Did they sell you on it?


----------



## EscapedIllusion (Jul 11, 2013)

I nominate that "Okada>Cena" sign for sign of the year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

777 Swans-a-Swimming said:


> So, are all you people serious in telling me that you are now interested in the Orton/Cena match at TLC? Did they sell you on it?


It's not the Orton/Cena match that excites me, it's the possibility of titles being unified. Anyways the ending was much more than Orton/Cena.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Wow. Hunico totally fucked that spot up. He didn't release or even loosen his arms when he fell and that power-bomb turned into a real one. You can see he knew he fucked up as he put his hands to his head right at the last second.


He was fixing his mask.
I don't think it was a botch, maybe a bit stiff but Hunico has always been a bit stiff.



777 Swans-a-Swimming said:


> So, are all you people serious in telling me that you are now interested in the Orton/Cena match at TLC? Did they sell you on it?


Fuck no. That ending is highly praised because people have higher hopes.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pretty good show, loved the final segment & the ending was awesome.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

That's kinda my point. Are they selling you on teasers of future angles that may never come to pass? What happens when they don't follow through?

Are people going to buy TLC based off of how they're raving about this promo?

Was it really a successful promo or a smokescreen?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

777 Swans-a-Swimming said:


> That's kinda my point. Are they selling you on teasers of future angles that may never come to pass? What happens when they don't follow through?
> 
> Are people going to buy TLC based off of how they're raving about this promo?
> 
> Was it really a successful promo or a smokescreen?


Glad I'm not the only person who sees it for what it's for.

Every fan of WWE that isn't a diehard Orton mark or Punk/Bryan hater know that Cena/Punk or Cena/Bryan or, even better, Cena/Punk/Bryan(/maybe Orton) is a much more logical and better choice to unify the titles.

HHH knows that but he also knows he can do whatever the fuck he wants so he puts HIS BOY Orton in the picture.

So yea, I think they're hyping the match with things that aren't relevant to it. Pre-hyping the Road to WrestleMania, maybe?

It was a successful promo because it was a smokescreen. :cesaro


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Shit, that botched Sunset Flip PowerBomb on Del Rio looks painful as fuck.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

So, I don't think they'll have him turn 'heel' so to speak, but I could see a scenario where Cena is the 'face' of the company, doing his same shtick, without actually realising that he is the corporate champion. Could be interesting, but I'm probably being way too optimistic about the WWE's booking.. but why shouldn't I be, when I know they are capable of segments like last night?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

777 Swans-a-Swimming said:


> So, are all you people serious in telling me that you are now interested in the Orton/Cena match at TLC? Did they sell you on it?


I'm excited that the belts are finally being unified and I'm also excited that Punk and Bryan are most likely gonna be featured in major angles during the RTWM. I thought Orton and Cena both cut great promos and sold the match better than any other title match has been sold in quite some time. Plus, the fact that the WWE has virtually guaranteed that the belts will be unified and that there won't be another indecisive finish sits well with me. The prospect of Cena/Orton happening in 2013 is obviously a bit unsettling but to the WWE's credit they've managed to freshen up the match just a tad the past two weeks. The match happening at TLC also ensures that it won't be a Mania match (no way in hell they'll follow a gimmick match with a singles match, that's ass backwards) so if anything we should take solace in that.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

LAUREN'S LITTLE HELPER said:


> Glad I'm not the only person who sees it for what it's for.
> 
> Every fan of WWE that isn't a diehard Orton mark or Punk/Bryan hater know that Cena/Punk or Cena/Bryan or, even better, Cena/Punk/Bryan(/maybe Orton) is a much more logical and better choice to unify the titles.
> 
> ...


Lool yeah right. I don't believe people still believe bullshit like that. Its not like he didn't derail Orton momentum and push twice in his career.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

kusksu said:


> Lool yeah right. I don't believe people still believe bullshit like that. Its not like he didn't derail Orton momentum and push twice in his career.


What?

Why is Orton a 12 time world champion and being booked over Bryan AND Punk?

I won't deny that their initial plan with Orton probably failed and now they're *maybe* trying to take him out of the main event scene, but I doubt they planned this. I expect they thought Orton would become the MAJOR HEEL he was in 2006 when he was dominating legends.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

wow
such voting
so rigged

Good last segment though. This gives me hope for a Bryan title run at some point.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ_C4IVkbaw

BackStage Fallout: Daniel Bryan, The Bellas, & Stephanie McMahon


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

LAUREN'S LITTLE HELPER said:


> Glad I'm not the only person who sees it for what it's for.
> 
> Every fan of WWE that isn't a diehard Orton mark or Punk/Bryan hater know that Cena/Punk or Cena/Bryan or, even better, Cena/Punk/Bryan(/maybe Orton) is a much more logical and better choice to unify the titles.
> 
> ...


Except nobody would ever buy Punk or Bryan as a corporate champ and that's what the storyline is calling for right now. 

Would you guys quit b****** because it's obvious Punk and Bryan will be in the title or Main Event come Mania.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Hang on, when did Mike Chioda and the other referee win their world titles?

:lmao at the Bryan chants and Henry raising his hand

:hbk goating tonight, had the crowd eating out of his hand, booed and cheered in minutes.

Match of the Year, FIX, WWE obviously wanted to make this the biggest match. Its not even that I'm anti Cena, his matches with Punk and Bryan could have easily won this award. Taker/Punk should have got it from the noms.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Punk/Ambrose - ***3/4

Fantastic match.

Main event segment was fucking great. First Cena/Orton promo I think I've ever enjoyed. The brawl at the end was epic. If those are any indications what we get at Mania, I'm all for it.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

unk2


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

NitroMark said:


> unk2


Who are those geeks


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

:cena2 up to his old tricks..

"I'm getting booed? Wheres the most popular person in the company? Stand next to me!!"


EDIT 

Did put Bryan over at the end, fair play :cena3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWE did it, they got me interested in the main event of TLC. Well done. (Y)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> WWE did it, they got me interested in the main event of TLC. Well done. (Y)



It's like Vince sent out all of those GOATs into the ring last night and demanded that we get interested in the match. WWE owes a huge thank you to

:hbk1
unk
:bryan

Still think we will get some kind of screwy ending, though. Especially with Triple H involved.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Quite the powerful image if Cena were to turn Sunday or something.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

fuck me, what an ending, CARNAGE!! 

Just when you think you're out, they pull you back in. Somehow I'm fascinated to see Cena v Orton, maybe not for the right reasons but still. Well done WWE.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm having trouble believing Cena will turn heel on Sunday. However, WWE does have a chance to prove me wrong.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> Except nobody would ever buy Punk or Bryan as a corporate champ and that's what the storyline is calling for right now.


Cena needs to be the corporate champion, and Punk (or even Bryan) need the other championship, and to be the anti-authority champion leading into the unification picture.



> Would you guys quit b****** because it's obvious Punk and Bryan will be in the title or Main Event come Mania.


It really isn't.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> Quite the powerful image if Cena were to turn Sunday or something.





Santa For WHC said:


> I'm having trouble believing Cena will turn heel on Sunday. However, WWE does have a chance to prove me wrong.


Still not ever happening IMO. Great image last night though.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Eve :mark:


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

LAUREN'S LITTLE HELPER said:


> What?
> 
> Why is Orton a 12 time world champion and being booked over Bryan AND Punk?
> 
> I won't deny that their initial plan with Orton probably failed and now they're *maybe* trying to take him out of the main event scene, but I doubt they planned this. I expect they thought Orton would become the MAJOR HEEL he was in 2006 when he was dominating legends.


So they didn't plan for Orton to look like HHH's bitch since his heel run started? How can he be the major heel he was in 2006 when his heel run right now is making him look like a coward? Its not his fault its the writers fault.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Cena won't turn heel this Sunday. This is the company trying to get people to buy the PPV in hopes of it happening and when it doesn't they feel disappointed. Nice try WWE but I'm not falling for it. You played that card with Nexus, The Rock, and trying it with Cena and the Authority? Okay. 

In all seriousness though, as much as I want Cena's character to change. A heel turn has to really make him hateable. You can't simply turn him heel just because then fans will cheer him. As a heel, he needs to stay the same way he is, just turn up the douche factor times a million, and go from there.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I was already sold on the TLC match since it involves two of my favorites as well as the stipulation. But this segment only made me ten times more excited for what will follow with all the possibilities out there. I've been against HBK coming back to wrestle again but if he's really willing to do it, then better for us fans!

Now I'll rewatch the whole thing! :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*OMFG YES!!* :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

*DAT OKADA>CENA SIGN IN THE FRONT ROW!!* :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

*RAINNMAKAHH!!!*


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I was already sold on the TLC match since it involves two of my favorites as well as the stipulation. But this segment only made me ten times more excited for what will follow with all the possibilities out there. I've been against HBK coming back to wrestle again but if he's really willing to do it, then better for us fans!
> 
> Now I'll rewatch the whole thing! :mark:


What exactly made you more interested in cena vs orton? Cena mostly talking about bryan? The brawl that they had for 2 seconds? Everything good about that segment didn't have anything to do with cena vs orton. The only good thing in their interaction was ortons promo which acutally was building up the match. In 2 days nobody will remember what happend and the only thing coming out of that segment is daniel bryans name being chanted at the start, trough out and in the end.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Forgot to mention before, but Ortons face when he recovered from the pedigree and saw Cena/HHH/Steph/Kane standing together was gold. Orton was all "No.. NO... OH MY FUCKING GOD, NO!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Slammy Post Awards show (FULL)
Stephanie McMahon, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, John Cena, John Laurinaitis does the Spinaroonie!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TheStig said:


> What exactly made you more interested in cena vs orton? Cena mostly talking about bryan? The brawl that they had for 2 seconds? Everything good about that segment didn't have anything to do with cena vs orton. The only good thing in their interaction was ortons promo which acutally was building up the match. In 2 days nobody will remember what happend and the only thing coming out of that segment is daniel bryans name being chanted at the start, trough out and in the end.


I clearly said "excited for what follows". I was already sold on Cena/Orton from the get go, the promos they did last night made things even better. With them selling it as the "biggest match in history" and the great promo work by both.

Bryan's name being chanted is like the most irrelevant part of that to me. I liked the promos Orton and Cena did as well as the clusterfuck that followed after with Bryan/Punk/HHH/HBK interacting.

Just got done rewatching it and segment is still great.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I clearly said "excited for what follows". I was already sold on Cena/Orton from the get go, the promos they did last night made things even better. With them selling it as the "biggest match in history" and the great promo work by both.
> 
> Bryan's name being chanted is like the most irrelevant part of that to me. I liked the promos Orton and Cena did as well as the clusterfuck that followed after with Bryan/Punk/HHH/HBK interacting.
> 
> Just got done rewatching it and segment is still great.


Ya my bad because at a first glance I though you meant it got you 10x more interested in cena vs orton and I got curios of what you acutally saw in their interaction that was so great. The orton promo was good but I just dont feel the cena promo at all. 

For the things that will ensue im also exicted for esp if they go with hhh/punk and how they actually build it up. If this was just to make the final segment before tlc better and nothing comes out of it then im about done with this until late feb/early march.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Three things became glaringly obvious after last nights promo. 

1. Orton proved himself on the mic.

2. Punk or Bryan is gonna win the Rumble.

3. Orton is walking out Champ.

Everything else is uncertain, and I love it.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The ending segment with everyone going apeshit was awesome :mark:

Did anybody see Booker T slowly taking his glasses off? Shit was hilarious :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I wanted HBK to be one of the guys that stayed retired so bad. BUT the idea of HBK/Bryan and possibly HBK/Punk is far too exciting for me to be mad about.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i think they sold TLC with that final brawl, it opens up multiple options for the finish at TLC. Bryan got his revenge on HBK, which makes me believe HBK/Bryan "feud" is over


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

777 Swans-a-Swimming said:


> That's kinda my point. Are they selling you on teasers of future angles that may never come to pass? What happens when they don't follow through?
> 
> Are people going to buy TLC based off of how they're raving about this promo?
> 
> Was it really a successful promo or a smokescreen?


Speaking only for myself, what they sold me on wasnt TLC since those matches are still not that enticing. But if they continue in this direction I will likely buy the Rumble and Mania.

It's a great segment if they follow through. Only time will tell though.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> I wanted HBK to be one of the guys that stayed retired so bad. BUT the idea of HBK/Bryan and possibly *HBK/Punk* is far too exciting for me to be mad about.


When did this become a possibility? I don't recall a single tease.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> When did this become a possibility? I don't recall a single tease.


Michaels kicked Punk in the face. At the very least it's something.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> When did this become a possibility? I don't recall a single tease.


SWEET CHIN MUSIC!

Despite being known for hating Punk, I'm not even against it tbh.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Dominick The Donkey said:


> Michaels kicked Punk in the face. At the very least it's something.





Choke2Death said:


> SWEET CHIN MUSIC!
> 
> Despite being known for hating Punk, I'm not even against it tbh.


Oh yeah, now I remember. But that was more of taking up for Triple H, so if anything I see Bryan/HBK and Punk/Trips.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

That Brodus Clay heel turn :lol

Loved the ending teasing that Cena heel turn was epic, I expect HHH to screw him over at TLC though

Nikki Bella is currently the hottest diva in the WWE her body now is incredible (yet another reason to hate Cena)

Dean Ambrose: "Yeah I no I look good" was epic, love that there teasing the break up, Reigns will be a great face

Khali in the ring at the end was funny as well, I honestly had forgot he used to be the WHC all he does now is dance around with Hornswoggle, Santino and Nattie


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Bryan and Punk vs HHH and HBK at wrestlemania.....:mark:


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Deptford said:


> :lmao at neither man knowing who the "You Suck" chants were being directed at there
> 
> :lmao


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

I haven't watched wrestling in a long time, but I happened to catch the ending of Raw last night and it was pretty awesome.

Is Triple H hurt?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Ambrose and Punks chemistry by Gawd


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Some of the Slammy results were shockers to say the least, especially DAT MOTY :lol. The rage is incredible over that one lol. 

Ending segment was too much :mark: and the strangest mix of trolling and chaotic awesome I've ever seen. Crazy segment that has me looking forward to TLC and also Raw next week. 

Goodbye World Heavyweight Title .


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

people should only be sold on TLC because if Cena wins he promised DB a title shot.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

markedfordeath said:


> people should only be sold on TLC because if Cena wins he promised DB a title shot.


Okay buddy.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

HOLLY SHIT U GUYS IMPACT WAS FUCKING AMAZING. Seriously though, that ending was fucking amazing.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i only started watching raw and the LOL of the year was horrible. the rock won deservedly so, but he was the only one nominated that was actually funny. the rest were fucking cringe-worthy and embarrassing. vicki getting fired was supposed to be a funny segment? really?


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Loved Punk laughing when stephanie said HHH was the pinnacle of the WWE


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Stephanie's constant 'HHH is the best thing in the history of the world' proclamations are quickly becoming the GOAT thing about the show. Every week she manages to get it in there somewhere and every week the response is :lol. This was no different and the entire final segment reeked of trolling; the fans trolling, WWE trolling, then everybody realising they were part of something special and playing along. Good shit.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, but let me get this straight...

So in the summer, one of the major criticisms of the Cena/Bryan feud was how Cena handpicked Bryan as his challenger. People felt this made Bryan look weak because he didn't really earn a title shot-Cena was going out of his way to do him a favor, which basically equated to Zack Ryder syndrome, where it was designed to get Cena cheers for being a good guy. People really didn't like that aspect of it, and it turned into Vince and company telling us weekly that Bryan was a joke who really didn't deserve the opportunity and essentially lucked into it.

Zip forward to yesterday. Cena goes to Bryan and apparently (didn't watch it because I don't care, so I can't confirm) says something about giving him another title shot if he wins Sunday. This is leading to the EXACT same thing. Cena is helping Bryan out by giving him a title shot on a silver platter, thus making him the good guy, and making Bryan look bad by not earning it himself. Except this time...people seem to be fine with it.

Why? Its the same thing. People were mad before, but aren't now. Makes no sense.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Honestly? Most of that RAW kinda sucked. But, the ending was amazing and not only saved the show but definitely made me far more excited for TLC than I was a week ago. Job well done, WWE.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

Good raw, first one ive seen in a while.

The crowd and the closing segment made the show above average but there were some other very enjoyable things on the show...

Like punk-Ambrose, damn good match.
the Bella's having their speech cut short by their own theme music, all Bella segments should be that length.
The outlaws were fun.
Having lawler's off commentary was a bonus.
Enjoyed Stephanie's promo work, she's just fun.
Vickie Guerrero accepting her slammy while being dressed like a hooker and not the expensive kind was ironic.
The footage of the Rhodes family and the shield from battleground gave me goosebumps
.

All in all, good show. Ladies and gentlemen welcome to the triple h creative era.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Last night was awful as far as the actual slammies go. Why did HBK "double-crossing" Bryan and Rock/Cena WM29 even make their respective categories? Why the hell didn't Taker/Punk win anyway? Why the hell did the slammy Punk win happen to be the only one out of the categories he was nominated for that he shouldn't have? Holy hell, it was a messed up Slammies. At least Superstar of the Year was right this year.

Ending was awesome. Doesn't get me excited for the Cena/Orton match, but rather the potential Punk/HHH match and HBK/Bryan match for Mania.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

if this was all because Triple H took over Creative then i'm encouraged for the future..And if that's the case, that this was all Triple H and that's why the show was good, then what does that say about Vince's creative juices? maybe he's lost them.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SANTA GAME said:


> Goodbye World Heavyweight Title .


Leave the memories alone. :sad:



Spoiler: better days


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Leave the memories alone. :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: better days


It all went downhill once Edge retired.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Leave the memories alone. :sad:


I'm gonna miss the world title a lot, if it actually disappears. It doesnt matter how many Del Rios or Swaggers have held it during these past years, in the right hands, it was always a big deal. This title will always be the best wrestling title ever designed IMO.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i bet they wish they hadn't redesigned the wwe belt already. they should have held that off for this match. i agree the world title looks great while the wwe title looks like a class ring.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Kris Krinkles said:


> It all went downhill once Edge retired.


Yeah, Edge winning the WHC once a month really helped with its prestige. LOL. The title was in decline the minute jobbers like Swagger got a hold of it. Probably a bit earlier...


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

[email protected] HHH taking over creative is anything good. Yeah....a heel authority figure knocking out the WWE Champion at the end of the show made a ton of tense. They would of NEVER tried that shit with the Rock in 1998 and 1999 when he had the belt. They would of never tried that when Austin had the belt in 2001. But Orton got his ass whooped like a nobody.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, the ending did nothing for Cena/Orton. The crowd shit all over it and wanted something else. Luckily, we got an awesome mess of chaos afterwards.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

R.I.P Big Gold Belt. You will be missed.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah but DB and Punk will get more attention than those two guys now because Triple H and his buddy HBK will be feuding with them..the DX of the new generation!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

HBK will probably not feud with anybody, he was only on Raw because of the Slammys and he got caught up in the chaos in the end.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

xdryza said:


> Yeah, Edge winning the WHC once a month really helped with its prestige. LOL. The title was in decline the minute jobbers like Swagger got a hold of it. Probably a bit earlier...


Swagger completely killed the World title. The Great Khali also had a terrible reign with it, but he didn't do nearly the damage that Swagger did to it. Khali had a shit reign, we all hated it, it was over and everyone moved on.
Then Jack Swagger wins it and it's like it's permanently demoted, that's just GTFO of the business bad. It went from main eventing PPV's to midcard/opening PPV's because of guys like Jack Swagger.
Edge's countless reigns also devalued the title imo, Edge was the poster child for how the brand split watered down the rosters and the championships.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

xdryza said:


> Yeah, Edge winning the WHC once a month really helped with its prestige. LOL. The title was in decline the minute jobbers like Swagger got a hold of it. Probably a bit earlier...


Nah. I still stand by my statements. Swagger and Khali were anomalies. You still had a decent main event roster to compete for the belt with Dye being one of them. By the time he left, there was barely anyone left besides Orton, ADR, Henry, Sheamus, and Big Show.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't think Swagger's single world title reign hurt the belt any. Swagger may lack charisma, but he was a legit All-American college wrestler. At the time, he was seen as an up and comer, and the push they were giving him was entertaining (the cowardly heel, who let his "dad" get beaten up in the ring instead of himself). After that, his star fell, but a one time reign shouldn't tarnish any title. It can always be seen as a fluke, or as transitional, if nothing else.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

WHC prestige was gone long before Swagger won it imo.

If I could point out one specific reign that did significant damage to the big gold belt, I'd say Mysterio's reign after he won the title riding the wave of sympathy after Eddie's passing.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*6/10 for this show imo, full thoughts below for anybody interested.





*


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

What an odd show.

Just speaking on the last segment, it was nice to see fans completely reject another rehash feud. That said, it was impressive how Cena was able to spin the crowd into it using his normal "suck up to fan favorites" means, because they were completely shitting on it. Even though it's a cringe inducing method, it's not as if anyone else can pull it off to the degree he can. His promo was pretty good considering. The brawl that ensued was completely awesome-sauce mayhem. The possibilities of HHH/Punk and HBK/Bryan are HUGE. It also lets two fan favorites go into meaningful programs outside of the title chase, keeping fans happy (no more shitting on title segments) and building their status like they couldn't do against any full timers. 

Mediocre RAW, great ending.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

King Gimp said:


>


:yum: this made my week! :yum:


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

I absolutely loved the hypocrisy of promoting an anti-bully campaign 24/7 and then handing out a slammy award for insult of the year.
Or giving the diva of the year slammy to the ONLY PEOPLE who actually didn't do anything to deserve it.

5/10; The crowd saved the show.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Actually Brie deserved it more than Nikki. Brie and AJ are the only two that deserved the award.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

Apparently there was a lot of confusion backstage after Raw, has this been discussed here? 

Nobody was pleased after that segment lol


----------

